# Hogy mik vannak?!



## Zsókuci (2004 Január 4)

Gyermekét veszélyeztette a krokodildoktor?

Index
2004. január 3., szombat 18:11


Dühödt ausztrálok tucatjai jelentették fel a queenslandi gyámügyi hivatalnál Steve Irwin krokodildoktort. A Discoveryről ismert Steve Irwin kisded gyermekével a karján etetett krokodilokat. Irwin szerint legfeljebb egy meteor és egy földrengés együtt sodorhatta volna veszélybe gyermekét.

Hivatalos feddésben részesítette a queenslandi családügyi minisztérium Steve Irwint, a Discoveryről ismert krokodildoktort - írja az Age című ausztrál napilap. Irwin pénteken kisded lányával a karján etette meg az Australia Zoo egyik krokodilját. 

A felvételeket lejátszották az esti hírműsorokban, ezek után számos néző felháborodottan telefonált a gyámügyi osztályra. 

"Fájdalmat okoztak nekem" - utasította el a gyermekkel szembeni gondatlanság vádját sajtótájékoztatóján Irwin. A felesége, gyermeke és apja társaságában megnyilatkozó sztárdoktor szerint kislánya a legjobban gondozott gyermek, ráadásul rengeteget tud a krokodilokról. 

"Bindi nagyon krokodil-tudatos, mi pedig egy krokodilok lakta területen élünk" - indokolta a sokak számára veszélyesnek tűnő mutatványt. 

Irwin bár újra nem biztos, hogy megcsinálná a trükköt, nem hajlandó elismerni, hogy lánya veszélyben lett volna. "Azt kérdezik, mi lett volna, ha elesek. Hát ahhoz legalábbis egy meteornak kellett volna Ausztráliára zuhannia, és egy Richter-skála szerinti 6,6 földrengést kellett volna okoznia" - nyilatkozta magabiztosan. 

A rendőrség nem kíván vádakat emelni a krokodildoktor ellen - írja az Age.


----------



## K.O.rnél (2004 Január 5)

Hát ez jó.. Arról hallottatok ami itthon történt? A 18 éves lány a kazánba dobta újszülött gyermekét.. Miért?? Senki sem segített volna neki? Állítólag senki nem vette észre, hogy terhes.. :,,: :66:


----------



## pieter (2004 Január 9)

Hogy mik vannak! Az szuperantiszemita Vadim Tudor , a Nagy Romania Part elnoke felavatott egy partja altal rendelt Itzak Rabin mellszobrot Brassoban, kozteruleten. Az akciorol senki sem tudott, a nagy politikus felesege meglepve hallotta. Magyarazatok?


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Január 9)

Rabin, egykori izraeli kormányfö gyermekei máris tiltakoznak! 
Vadim Tudor, a nacionalista, antiszemita Nagy-Románia Párt elnöke politikai céljaira használja fel édesapjuk emlékét, szobrot állítva nekik!
Ez ugyanis - mint írták - egy "pálfordulási bohózat" része. (MTI)


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Február 5)

Megdöbbentő hírek!
Ma, csütörtök reggel egy nő felgyújtotta magát Budapesten a Köztársaság téren! Az ok egyelőre ismeretlen.  

Az MSZP.székházát bombariadó miatt kiürítették.


----------



## Melitta (2004 Február 16)

Életveszélyes helyzetbe került Kubában Gombos Edina és az Aktív stábja - adta hírül a Blikk. A lap értesülései szerint a műsorvezető egy hófehér Cadillacben autózott Havanna felvonulási terén, miközben előttük a stáb autója gurult, ugyanis épp forgatni készültek.
Nem is sejtették, hogy Fidel Castro felségterületére érkeztek: a diktátor ugyanis itt szokta tartani beszédeit. Utóbb kiderült, hogy a területen tilos a forgatás, viszont erről senki sem tájékoztatta az Aktív stábját. Fegyveres rendőrök fogták le és vitték el a csapatot, majd letartóztatták és több órán át fogva tartották őket. Mint kiderült, ha Castro emberei épp akkor járnak ott, amikor a stáb forgat, minden további nélkül tüzet nyitnak rájuk.

A stáb több ezer dollár pénzbírságot volt kénytelen kifizetni a malőrért.


----------



## Laci (2004 Február 17)

BMW-s ámokfutót hajkurász a magyar rendőrség.
Ma délelőtt Rajkánál egy belga rendszámú,sötét színű BMW nagy sebességgel -az útlevélkezelőtt majdnem elgázolva-Szlovákia felől behajtott az országba. A férfit Csehországban egy autópályán megállította a járőr és erőszakossága miatt éppen megakarták bilincselni.Egyik kezén bilinccsel úgy megverte a két rendőrt,hogy kórházban kötöttek ki.Azóta menekülőben van. Szlovákiában sem tudták elfogni.A déli órákban Tatabánya környékén tankolt egy benzinkútnál,de fizetés nélkül elhajtott.Az autópályákat golyóállómellényes rendőrök zárták le a ki,-és behajtó szakaszoknál.A Készenléti Rendőrség helikopterrel figyeli az utakat és készenlétbe helyezték a terrorelhárítókat is a feltehetően szerb származású elkövető kézrekerítésére.


----------



## Laci (2004 Február 18)

Vége a futamnak ! Ma a budapesti ' Korona ' szállóban elfogták a fickót.
A személyzet egyik tagja telefonált a 'Népszabadság ' c.lapnak,hogy már háromszor hívta a rendőrséget és jelezte ,náluk van a körözött pasi,de nem jönnek érte.
Délután négy rendőrt kitüntettek,aki résztvettek az elfogásban.... :roll:


----------



## sincomi (2004 Március 31)

*Eröszak mégis szabadlábon*

Sédben 4 vagy több fiú megeröszakoltak egy lányt (35- éves) - több órán át. A lányt megfenyegették úgyhogy most védett a személye és a tartózkodási helye.
Amikor történt ittasak voltak mindannyian de a lányt leitatták.

A fiúk azt állítják hogy a lány akarta hogy ez történjen vele. A bíróság úgy látta hogy a fiúk nemtudták megítélni helyesen a dolgot és ezért szabadlábra helyezte öket a bíróság. A lány olyan ittas álapotban volt hogy nemtudott védekezni.

acsai


----------



## obsitos (2004 Április 1)

a szaporodó nemi erőszakos esetekkel kapcsolatban azt gondolom, hogy egyrészt következik a filmek, TV, sajtó, közbeszéd (és izlés) stb. ilyen irányú elfogadásából, másrészt vannak szituk, amikor nem igen lehet beszerezni az előzetes írásbeli beleegyezést.


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Május 25)

A spam e-mailek többsége Kínából érkezik
2004. május 25. 12:15
MNO 
Egyre több kéretlen elektronikus levél önti el a felhasználók postaládáit, amelyből a legtöbb Kínából érkezik.

A spam e-mailek száma az év eleje óta ismét 30-40 százalékkal nőtt. Gideon Mantel, a Commtouch szóvivője a Business Week Online-nak elmondta, hogy a kéretlen elektronikus levelek által jelentett probléma egyre komolyabb, ma már például átlagosan naponta 300-400 ezer spam-támadást regisztrálnak. Ezeknek az e-maileknek általában legalább 50 ezer - valódi vagy hamis - feladója van. 

Gideon Mantel hozzátette, éppen a tapasztalataik miatt kezdték el kutatni a vállalat szakemberei arra a kérdésre a választ, hogy honnan is jön ez a rengeteg e-mail. A kérdésre a választ úgy próbálták megkapni, hogy átvizsgáltak 300 ezer kéretlen elektronikus reklámlevelet a feladócímek után. A meglepetés ekkor érte a szakembereket: a felhasznált IP-címek 71 százaléka Kínából származik. (Supergamez)

Én mindig mondtam Gyerekek!
Ezeknek a kínaiaknak még a nézésük is furcsa 8) ....... :!: :roll:


----------



## swenson (2007 November 3)

*Aki még nem tudja.....*

A mobiltelefonokat kb.3-4 éve, és azóta is úgy gyártják, hogy egy olyan mikrochip van beleépítve, ami még kikapcsolt állapotban is lehallgatókészülékként viselkedik.

Tehát ha olyan mondandód van, ami érdekelheti a rendőrséget, a VPOP-t, az APEH -ot, vedd ki az aksit és a SIM kártyát is !!!

Az infó túl "magasról" származik, nincs okom rá, hogy ne higgyem el.
Tehát vigyázz kedves olvasó, poloska van a lakásodban, sőt még a táskádnak is füle van.

Az a borzasztó az egészben, hogy ez nem vicc.


----------



## mammut (2007 November 3)

Miután a kikapcsolt készülékről is megállapítható, hogy helyileg hol van, egyáltalán nem tartom elképzelhetetlennek


----------



## swenson (2007 November 3)

Igen, kedves Mammut!

Így találják meg a lopott telcsiket is.Eddig még etikus is a dolog...


----------



## gabi bácsi (2007 November 3)

swenson!talán már nagyon meg se lepődök.a nagy tesó mindenre kíváncsi...a legjobb az egészben, hogy az eladó nem köti az orrunkra hogy mit is teszünk a zsebünkbe....az biztos hogy a digitális jeleket a legegyszerűbb"rendszerezni"


----------



## swenson (2007 November 3)

Sokan használják az MSN-t. Sajnos azon sem biztonságos a telefonálás- bemérik a szerveren keresztül a gépet(


----------



## zsotza (2007 November 3)

*Engem nem zavar,hogy ha tudja a "Nagy testvér"hogy hol vagyok....(-a beazonosítható mobiltelefon miatt.-)Ha nem "sántikálok rosszban"-attól nagy bajom talán nem lehet.Tudom,emberi jogok,szabadságjogok....nem egyszerű téma-de ha a közbiztonságon lehet javítani-én akkor keserűség nélkül lenyelem ezt a "békát"*


----------



## Spanky (2007 November 3)

swenson írta:


> A mobiltelefonokat kb.3-4 éve, és azóta is úgy gyártják, hogy egy olyan mikrochip van beleépítve, ami még kikapcsolt állapotban is lehallgatókészülékként viselkedik.
> 
> Tehát ha olyan mondandód van, ami érdekelheti a rendőrséget, a VPOP-t, az APEH -ot, vedd ki az aksit és a SIM kártyát is !!!
> 
> ...


 

Egen,
es amerikaban olyan nagyok a gyarak, hogy az uzemi konyhan motorcsonakokal keverik a levest.


----------



## davered (2007 November 3)

Nemrég jártam egy bizonyos közelkeleti országban,ahol a megbeszélést azzal kellett kezdeni hogy eltávolítjuk az aksit a telcsiből.(én nem vagyok bűnöző de ez azért erős)


----------



## b.p. (2007 November 3)

Ma ilyen világban élünk. Ha bankkártyával fizetsz, nyomonkövethető, merre jártál aznap, tudható, hogy milyen boltokban milyen összegért vásároltál, és nem tudom, hogy a vonalkódleolvasós pénztárgép nem tájékoztatja-e Nagy Testvért a mai vacsorámról. A fórum beírásaimat a gugli referálja, a méljeimet talán érdektelenség okán nem olvassák...
Miért pont, auszgetippelt a mobil okoz gondot?


----------



## zotya55 (2007 November 4)

Igen-igen, én is hallottam róla, egyáltalán nem elképzelhetetlen a dolog amiről szó van, de ehhez valami okot kell adni, hogy valakire rákattanjanak. -Gondolom-Ugyanis a készülékre, vagy a számra azért rá kell állni !


----------



## swenson (2007 November 4)

Szerintem már az is elég ok, ha vállalkozó vagy, állandóan veszteséges, alig fizetsz adót, mégis megéri azt fenntartani.
Ha hirtelen elkezded a lakásodat kifesteni, új bútort veszel, holott 10 éve nem csináltál rajta semmit- hát persze, mert addig gyűjtöttél rá.

Szóval nem hiszem, hogy különösebb indok kellene hozzá.

Úgy gondolom, ha valakit lehallgatnak, ellenőriznek, hát legyen, de ahhoz megfelelő indok kellene.Csak azért, mert a politikusoknak még több kellene, azért ne legyen már kíváncsi arra, hogy egy családban ki-kivel, hány percig szeretkezett.Na, ez az egyetlen dolog, amit nem lehet papíron elintézni)
Egyébként ha azt akarom mondani, hogy sz....t d ....k, hát mondom is, bele a telefonba, ha viszont nem tartozik rájuk, hát leírom, nem igaz?

Ezt az egészet a törvény megengedi? Csak azért kérdezem, hátha van itt jogász, vagy ügyvéd, s tud ebben felvilágosítást adni.


----------



## Böngyörke (2007 November 4)

*Olvasgattam*

http://www.mobilport.hu/utility.php?utility=print&r=5:9723


----------



## swenson (2007 November 4)

Köszönöm, Böngyörke.


----------



## Spanky (2007 November 4)

> Sőt, a Financial Times beszámolója szerint egyes országokban már 2005-ben kötelezték a hatóságok a mobilszolgáltatókat, hogy olyan szoftvert telepítsenek a mobiltelefonokra, melyek lehetővé teszik azok mikrofonjainak észrevehetetlen bekapcsolását. - *Ez badarság. - nyilatkozta Bennfentesünk. - Ha a mobilt kikapcsoljuk, akkor az továbbá nem tartja a kapcsolatot a cellával. *Hogy megfelelőképpen érzékeltessem: amikor autóban utazunk és be van kapcsolva a telefonunk, az autórádió pittyegéséből hallhatjuk amikor az egyes cellák között vált a mobilunk. Amikor ki van kapcsolva, ezt nem halljuk. Ahhoz, hogy valakit lehallgassanak előbb tudni kell, hogy melyik cellában van. -


----------



## swenson (2007 November 4)

Az aksi feszültség alatt van akkor is, ha a telcsid ki van kapcsolva. Egyébként hallottál már olyan poloskáról, ami előre bejelenti neked, hogy most kapcsoltak rád?


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 4)

Ezek szerint a vezetékes telefon jobb, de hát az nem vihető magaddal, az igaz, de biztonságosabb, ha nem akarod, hogy mindenkinek és mindennek ki légy szolgáltatva. A technika csodája egyben a technika ördöge is!!Vagyis meztelen vagy teljesen a világ előtt szavaiddal, mindent tudnak rólad?


----------



## gabi bácsi (2007 November 4)

zsotza!honnan tudod hogy a nagy tesó jó fiú, és nem csap be????maga az eljárás már becsületes volt??? te tudtad???holnap mit javasol majd a nagy közbiztonságra hivatkozva??????


----------



## Melitta (2007 November 4)

Mondtam en, a galamb posta az biztonsagos.


----------



## Spanky (2007 November 5)

Reszemrol orulok, hogy halgat a "nagytestver".
Mar evek ota szidom az kormany anyukajat, mert tul sok adot vagnak le tolem.
Ugy latszik halgattak, mert multheten a miniszterelnok bejelentette, hogy leviszik az adot. :mrgreen: 

Nem is tudtam, hogy ilyen fontos pasi vagyok, hogy az en telefon beszelgeteseimet halgasak. :mrgreen:


----------



## b.p. (2007 November 5)

Nem is rossz gondolat az aligadót fizető vállalkozók lehallgatása. Sokan vannak. A technikai háttér - helyazonosítás, lehallgatás, beszélgetések rögzítése stb., stb. munkát ad embereknek. De a legfőbb jót abban látom, hogy maga a 24 óra alatt felvett beszélgetések lehallgatása és értékelése egy ember teljes munkaidéjét igényli. Ezenmódon minden aligadót fizető vállalkozó több, mint egy embernek adna munkát, biztos megélhetést. Az már csak hab a tortán, hogy az így munkához jutott emberek biztos adófizetők, lévén állami alkalmazottak.


----------



## swenson (2007 November 5)

Sziasztok!

Úgy látom, már sokan tudtatok a dologról, de volt aki nem, így nem bántam meg hogy feltettem.
Bár tegnap hívott az anyukám (vezetékes telefonon) , s miután ennyit mondott "szia, az édsanyád vagyok" megváltozott a hang. Nem vagyok olyan típus, aki beképzel magának dolgokat, de kissé furcsállom.Azelőtt ez nem fordult elő. Ha a lányom beszél, vagy a párom akkor sem. Csak velem.
Mondta anya, hogy mi volt ez, olyan furcsa lett a hangom.Viccből mondtam, hogy lehallgatnak-erre megszűnt.
Tényleg nem vagyok paranoiás, de ez van. Kellett nekem feltenni a netre! Na, sebaj.

Tényleg lesz adócsökkentés- de oly mértékben kicsi, hogy észre sem vesszük.

A magánélet szentsége-hát igen.Ha rossz úton akarsz járni, menj a barátoddal/barátnőddel tök pucéron a legközelebbi erdőbe- talán így titokban marad)

A vállakozók egy része minimálbért, vagy annyit sem ad a beosztottnak, kizsigereli, gyakran be sem jelenti, a kevés béréből fizessen tb-t, stb.

Szóval tényleg vannak disznóságok, de nem a fejétől bűzlik a hal? Talán kezdjék a politikusokkal. A csalásaikból már ki is fizethetnénk az ország adósságát. (Na, most megyek börtönbe)


----------



## Spanky (2007 November 5)

swenson írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Úgy látom, már sokan tudtatok a dologról, de volt aki nem, így nem bántam meg hogy feltettem.
> Bár tegnap hívott az anyukám (vezetékes telefonon) , s miután ennyit mondott "szia, az édsanyád vagyok" megváltozott a hang. Nem vagyok olyan típus, aki beképzel magának dolgokat, de kissé furcsállom.Azelőtt ez nem fordult elő. Ha a lányom beszél, vagy a párom akkor sem. Csak velem.
> ...


 
Ne haragudj kedves Swenson, de tenyleg egy kicsit paranoiasnak tunik ez az egesz.
Hacsak nem vagy klubtag valamilyen terrorista szervezetben, valahogy nem hiszem, hogy pont a Te nemi eletedet halgatjak le a hatosagok Mateszalkan. 
Csak nyugi, nem vagyunk olyan fontosak mint ahogy sokan elkepzeljuk.

Kulonben, puceron az erdoben, nem is olyan rossz otlet.  Csak az esso ne essen.


----------



## Pufi (2007 November 5)

> Csak az esso ne essen.


 Miért? - akkor már zuhanyozni sem kell...


----------



## Spanky (2007 November 5)

Pufi írta:


> Miért? - akkor már zuhanyozni sem kell...


 
Igazad van.


----------



## swenson (2007 November 5)

Várjátok meg a telet fiúk, akkor bizti kemény lesz)
Bocsika


----------



## Spanky (2007 November 5)

swenson írta:


> Várjátok meg a telet fiúk, akkor bizti kemény lesz)
> Bocsika


 
A'hhhh, a hideg inkabb zsugorit


----------



## böbike (2007 November 5)

Spanky írta:


> A'hhhh, a hideg inkabb zsugorit


a lehallgatástól, hogy jutottatok idáig?


----------



## swenson (2007 November 5)

Böbike, valahogy mindig itt lyukadunk ki)


----------



## Ila1 (2007 November 6)

Spanky írta:


> Reszemrol orulok, hogy halgat a "nagytestver".
> Mar evek ota szidom az kormany anyukajat, mert tul sok adot vagnak le tolem.
> Ugy latszik halgattak, mert multheten a miniszterelnok bejelentette, hogy leviszik az adot. :mrgreen:
> 
> Nem is tudtam, hogy ilyen *fontos pasi vagyok*, hogy az en telefon beszelgeteseimet halgasak. :mrgreen:


 

...hát persze, de én ezt már egy éve vagyis már 16 hónapja mondtam neked, csak olyan szerény vagy, hogy nem hitted el.


----------



## Ila1 (2007 November 6)

Spanky írta:


> Ne haragudj kedves Swenson, de tenyleg egy kicsit paranoiasnak tunik ez az egesz.
> Hacsak nem vagy klubtag valamilyen terrorista szervezetben, valahogy nem hiszem, hogy pont a Te nemi eletedet halgatjak le a hatosagok Mateszalkan.
> Csak nyugi, nem vagyunk olyan fontosak mint ahogy sokan elkepzeljuk.
> 
> Kulonben, puceron az erdoben, nem is olyan rossz otlet.  Csak az esso ne essen.


Nomád wellnessről nem hallottál még? Meztelenül kéz a kézben az erdőben esőben dagonyázva....


----------



## kipi (2007 November 7)

Engem a hír eléggé meghökkentett. Bár ha az adószám és a személyi azonosító is titkos adatokat rejt rólam, amit csak bizonyos algoritmusok alkalmazásával lehet "dekódolni", akkor persze ez nem is nagy ügy.


----------



## b.p. (2007 November 7)

Spanky írta:


> Reszemrol orulok, hogy halgat a "nagytestver".
> Mar evek ota szidom az kormany anyukajat, mert tul sok adot vagnak le tolem.
> Ugy latszik halgattak, mert multheten a miniszterelnok bejelentette, hogy leviszik az adot. :mrgreen:
> 
> Nem is tudtam, hogy ilyen fontos pasi vagyok, hogy az en telefon beszelgeteseimet halgasak. :mrgreen:


 Nagy szivességet szeretnék kérni tőled Spanky! Ha a telefonod fülehallatára szidnád a mi kormányunk anyukáját is..... Hátha rád jobban hallgatnak...
Minden adózó magyar imáiba foglalná a neved!


----------



## Zsófi19 (2008 Január 2)

*McDonald’s-menü: adalék adalék hátán*

http://hvg.hu/Tudomany/20080102_E104_E110_E124_mcdonalds_adalek.aspx


----------



## picicica (2008 Január 2)

Sziasztok.ez biztos így van,mert tavaly egybaráto sielés közben félrecsúszott,és a telefonján keresztül bemérték,és megtalálták.Ugyhogy tényleg nem kamu a dolog.az IMEI szám alapján azonosítanak


----------



## swenson (2008 Január 2)

Zsófi19 írta:


> http://hvg.hu/Tudomany/20080102_E104_E110_E124_mcdonalds_adalek.aspx




Szia Zsófi!

A bébiételeken kívül van valami, amiben nincs E tizenhuszonharminc? De most komolyan: össze kellene számolni miben nincs.Lehet, hogy egy végtagunk is elég lesz hozzá, de kíváncsi lennék, ki mit talál.

A McDonald's-os ételekre jól rászoktunk. A baj ott kezdődik, hogy ízletesek, tehát ha választanom kellene a spenót és a sajtburger között, nagyon éheznem kellene, ha az előbbit választanám.

De nem is kell messzire mennünk, hisz van a mindennapi kenyerünkben, felvágottakban, a tejnek titulált termék sem mindig "találkozik" a tehénnel,
az almában permetszer (jobbik esetben csak kukac), a paprikát oly szép kinézetűre fújták fel, az ördög tudja mivel, stb.

Gyerekkoromban olyan jó volt felmászni egy almafára, elmajszolni egy szelet zsíroskenyeret, a gyülmölccsel együtt. Már az sem egészséges ,mert kenyér van benne.

Kérdés: mit együnk?


----------



## swenson (2008 Január 2)

picicica írta:


> Sziasztok.ez biztos így van,mert tavaly egybaráto sielés közben félrecsúszott,és a telefonján keresztül bemérték,és megtalálták.Ugyhogy tényleg nem kamu a dolog.az IMEI szám alapján azonosítanak



Szia Cica!

Ez jó dolog volt, mert pozitív dologra használták fel.
Csak azt nem értem, hogy ez alapján a rendőrség miért a lakosságot kéri a bűnözők elfogásához? Nem olyan széles körben elterjedt dolog ez, hogy olyan sokan hallottak volna róla.Aki évekig bújkál, valahogy nyilván fent tartja a kapcsolatot a családjával, és elég hozzá egy, az asztalon felejtett, kikapcsolt mobil.


----------



## jesz (2008 Január 2)

A mai világban már kevés biztonságos dolog van sajnos.


----------



## afca (2008 Január 2)

Még 1 kelljesz


----------



## luna1226 (2008 Január 2)

A bébiételeken kívül van valami, amiben nincs E tizenhuszonharminc? De most komolyan: össze kellene számolni miben nincs.Lehet, hogy egy végtagunk is elég lesz hozzá, de kíváncsi lennék, ki mit talál.

Vásárlásnál nagyon meg kell nézni, hogy a kiválasztott élelmiszernek milyen összetevői vannak. Ez sajnos nem egyszerü dolog. Ha megfigyeltétek már, akkor láthatjátok, hogy az összetevők mindig a legapróbb b etükkel vannak feltüntetve.
Mosolyogni való dolog, de én ezért járok nagyitóval vásárolni. Mindig elolvasom, hogy mit akarnak velem és a családommal megetetni. Szinte már nincs is olyan élelmiszer, ami nem tartalmaz E-számot. 
Biopiac, bioélelmiszer... de szerintem ez sem mindig biztos.


----------



## Radványa (2008 Január 3)

Most mondta a napokban egy ismerősöm, hogy az ő ismerőse mondta, hogy 20 dkg lisztből lesz 1 kg kenyér. Sütödében.
LEmértük az én kenyerem, kb 1 kg lett, 65 dkg lisztből készült!!


----------



## Controlcat (2008 Január 3)

Nincs is tiedben se guargumi, se "műkenyérpor". 

Viszont a boltival ellentétben, finom, nem szárad ki egy nap alatt és jól is lehet lakni vele ugye? 
Én is sütöm a kenyeret.


----------



## Radványa (2008 Március 27)

*forrás:http://frankwinking.van.hu/*

*<BIG>Sziasztok!</BIG>

<BIG>2007. szeptember 12.-én szerdán 17 órától volt egy ingyenes előadás Békésen a Művelődési Házban három előadóval.</BIG>
<BIG>Táplálkozás, egészség, jövő címmel a génmódosított növényekből készült élelmiszerek hatásairól volt szó. Sokan voltak, úgy 50-en, de szerintem nem elegen. Ezt a kis levelet ezért írtam, hogy a teljesség igénye nélkül beszámoljak az előadáson elhangzottakról, amik annyira fontosak, hogy minden embernek feltétlenül tudnia kell róluk, mivel közvetlen életveszélyt jelenthetnek ránk nézve.</BIG>

<BIG>Az előadók: Pusztai Árpád professzor a Skót Akadémiáról, aki az MTVSZ-nek is tagja (Magyar Természet Védők Szövetsége) és mellesleg biotechnológiai kutatásokkal foglalkozik. dr. Bardócz Zsuzsa az MTA-ról, hasonló foglalkozással.</BIG>

<BIG>Lassan húsz éve termesztenek szabadföldön GMO-kat (Gén Módosított Organizmus), főleg növényeket, de vannak már génmanipulált állatok is. Azért csinálják, mert sokat ígérő technológiáról van szó. Sajnos azonban a mai napig sem valósultak meg az ígéretek, a remélt előnyök, viszont rengeteg kárt és előre látható, illetve nem látható bajt okoztak eddig ezek a GMO-k. Jelenleg csak arra képesek a GMO növények, hogy lebontsák a testükbe kerülő vegyszereket vagy önállóan előállítsák őket, illetve orvosi célokra oltóanyagokat termeljenek.</BIG>

<BIG>Fontos tudni, hogy a génmódosítás nem tekinthető semmilyen formában növény nemesítésnek, mivel két teljesen különböző dologról van szó. A nemesítés lényege, hogy a legkedvezőbb tulajdonságú szülőket pároztatjuk, felerősítve az utódokban a kívánt tulajdonságokat, míg a génmanipuláció során az utód csak egy szülőtől ered, vagyis hasonló az előállítása a klónozáshoz. A génmódosítás azt jelenti, hogy idegen élőlények génjeit viszik be erőszakos és primitív módszerrel az utód DNS-ébe. Így akár egy állat génjeit is berakhatják egy növény DNS-ébe. Ahhoz, hogy ez működjön, egy promóternek nevezett génkapcsolót használnak, ami a transzgént (bevitt idegen szakaszt) az utód normál génjeihez kapcsolja, hogy az működhessen. Ma összesen egyféle promótert használnak csak, amit a karfiol mozaik vírusból nyernek ki.</BIG>

<BIG>Ahhoz, hogy a GMO-t meg lehessen különböztetni a tiszta (manipulálatlan) élőlénytől, markergéneket is hozzáadnak a DNS-éhez, amit antibiotikumokra rezisztens baktériumokból nyernek ki. Mindezek erősen fertőzővé teszik a GMO-kat, mivel a baktériumoknak szokása, hogy egymás közt DNS szakaszokat cserélnek ha találkoznak. Ezt nem lehet megakadályozni és mindenféle előre nem látható veszélyei vannak, amiket nem lehet gyógyítani vagy csak irgalmatlanul nehezen.</BIG>

<BIG>Egyes GMO-k ellenállnak a gyomírtószereknek. Ennek mellékhatása, hogy bennük a permetezés után a visszamaradt szer mennyisége simán 80-100-szorosa lesz a normál növényekben lévőknek. Mivel a növény ellenáll a méregnek, sokkal több permetet lehet rá kiszórni, így több is marad benne. Ez stresszt okoz a növénynek, felborítva a belső hormon háztartását és növekedési zavarokat okoz nála. Meg annál az állatnál, embernél is, aki megeszi később, benne a hormonokkal. Megfigyelhető, hogy hímeknél és nőstényeknél az eltérő hormonrendszer miatt más-más betegségeket és elváltozásokat okoz ez minden állatfajnál és az embernél is. Mivel az ember is egy állat ugyebár...</BIG>

<BIG>Vannak olyan GMO-k is, amik önállóan megtermelik a növényvédőszert magukban. Ennek hátránya, hogy nem csak az a része vegyszeres, amit a kártevők és az ember megeszik, hanem minden sejtje, tetőtől talpig, ráadásul folyamatosan, mivel ez nem bomlik el. Az ilyen növény gyakorlatilag ehetetlen és erősen mérgező. Akár 1000-szer annyi mérget is tartalmazhat, mint amennyi az egészségügyi határérték. Ezt még takarmánynak sem szabadna használni, nemhogy emberekkel megetetni. A termelőket viszont mindez nem érdekli, ők csak a saját hasznukat nézik.</BIG>

<BIG>A transzgéneket génpuskával lövik bele a sejtmagba, nagy erővel. Ennek nagyon rossz a hatásfoka, de nincs jobb módszer rá. Az erőszakos beavatkozásnak viszont rengeteg mellékhatása van. GMO szójában találtak már új géndarabokat, amiről senki nem tudja, hogy került oda és egyáltalá mit csinál, csinál-e valamit vagy csak lappang. Talán baleset okozta, a génpuska szennyeződése, nem tudni. GMO élesztőben mérgező toxint találtak, amit az élesztő baktériumok termelnek a transzgén hatására. Ez ehetetlen. GMO dohányban pedig újfajta mérgező vegyületet találtak, amit korábban nem termelt a növény. A GMO szója fő jellemzője, hogy tömeges allergiát vált ki az ezt megevő állatokban és emberekben, mintegy 40%-kal növelve az allergiás esetek számát (ez Angliában mért adat). Talán ezért is írják rá manapság a nálunk kapható húsipari termékekre, hogy van benne allergén: szója. Nyilván azt hiszik, hogy ha ráírják, akkor a gyártó ezzel mentesül a kártérítési felelősség és perelhetőség alól. Hiszen nem muszáj megvenni és megenni!</BIG>

<BIG>Tény, hogy a GMO-k táplálkozási szempontból semmivel sem előnyösebbek a hagyományos bio élelmiszereknél. Viszont sok hátrányuk van, a mérgek mellett. Például egyértelműen rosszabb az ízük. A GMO paradicsom tovább friss marad ha leszedték, de rosszabb íze van a hagyományosnál. Az ezzel etetett patkányoknál a nőstények jó része gyomorvérzést kapott már egy hét után. 40-ből 7 meg egyenesen megdöglött tőle, míg a sima paradicsomtól semmi bajuk nem lett. Az emberben gyomorvérzést az aszpirin, algopirin és paracetamol szokott okozni máskülönben. Nem tudjuk, hogy a GMO-k miért okoznak az állatokban és az emberekben gyomorvérzést, mert nem volt sem pénz, sem akarat, hivatalos szándék arra, hogy ezt megvizsgálják. Ráadásul a bélbolyhok szerkezetét is abnormálisan megváltoztatják, ami tisztán látszik a mikroszkópban.</BIG>

<BIG>A hóvirághagyma génjeivel feljavított GMO krumpli például ellenáll a kártevőknek, viszont megzavarja a patkányok növekedését, szervi és fejlődési rendellenességeket okoz és mindenféle betegségeket a hasnyálmirigyben, májban. A nőstény patkányok terméketlenek lettek tőle, illetve elvetéltek, halott kölyköket szültek, illetve a kölykeik betegek lettek és korán megdöglöttek.</BIG>

<BIG>A GMO szója emberre gyakorolt hatását eddig összesen csak egyszer vizsgálták meg az orvosok amerikában, de az is olyan rossz eredményeket hozott, hogy gyorsan abbahagyták a kísérletet és azóta is szégyenlősen hallgatnak róla. A transzgének ugyanis nem bomlanak le a tápcsatornában, a gyomorsav sem marja el ezeket a torz fehérje molekulákat. A vastagbélben viszont a transzgén belekerült a bélbaktériumokba, megváltoztatva azok működését (szándékos mutáció). Emiatt a bélbaktériumok elkezdtek gyomirtószert termelni, folyamatosan mérgezve vele az embert. Az eredményt nem publikálták, félve a következményektől.</BIG>

<BIG>GMO krumplit 1 óráig főzve és patkányokkal megetetve szintén betegek lettek, tehát nem csak nyersen veszélyesek ezek a növénynek látszó tárgyak, de főzve, sütve is, mivel a transzgének nem bomlanak le masszív hősugárzás hatására sem. És semmilyen ismert módszerrel nem közömbösíthetők, nem vonhatók ki az élelmiszerből sajnos.</BIG>

<BIG>További gond, hogy a GMO-k totálisan fertőzőek minden más élőlényre nézve és ez fizikailag megállíthatatlan. A talajon, vizeken, levegőn keresztül megfertőzik gyakorlatilag a bolygó teljes bioszféráját - idővel persze. A GMO növények virágpora is tartalmazza a transzgént, amit szétfúj a szél. A Fülöp-szigeteken megfigyelték, hogy az ilyen földeken dolgozó munkások akkor is allergiásak lettek a GMO szójára, ha nem is ettek belőle. Ők csak belélegezték a virágport a földeken, gyárakban. A virágpor persze bekerül a vízbe is, meg a talajba. A talajbaktériumokba is átkerül génvándorlással, tehát ha kiírtjuk a GMO-t, az oda vetett tiszta növényeket is megfertőzi akár még évekkel később is. Ezt még durva nukleáris sugárzással sem lehet kiírtani a talajból, szóval az atomháborút is túléli. Az egyetlen védekezés ellene, ha felszedjük a földet és elhordjuk egy veszélyes hulladék tárolóba, majd valahonnan tiszta földet hordunk oda. A kérdés csak az, hogy honnan szerezzünk tiszta földet, ha rövidesen a bolygón minden föld szennyezett lesz ezekkel a transzgénekkel, illetve ki fogja megfizetni a helyreállítás költségeit? Mert a génpiszka cégek biztos nem, az nyilvánvaló. Ne feledjük, itt sok ezer négyzetkilométernyi termőföldről van szó a világ több tucat országában már most is! Szóval nagy szarban vagyunk. Ez a fajta biológiai fertőzés kiirthatatlan sajnos a természetből.</BIG>

<BIG>Jelenleg a Földön a szója, repce, kukorica és gyapot termesztése folyik tömegesen GMO-kkal, Kanada, USA, Brazília és Argentína területén. Emellett még vagy 60 országban folyik kísérletezés és kisebb termelés velük. Ide tartozik a krumpli, paradicsom, búza, rizs, kukorica, alma, stb.</BIG>

<BIG>Több országban azzal az ürüggyel engedélyezték a GMO-k emberi fogyasztását, hogy kinézetre pont olyanok, mint a rendes növények, tehát egészségesek. Erre a prof azt mondta, hogy a kergemarhakóros állat is pont olyan, mint az egészséges szarvasmarha, mégsem akarja senki megenni a húsát, mert beteg lesz tőle. Ez is mutatja, milyen "okos" szakemberek döntenek arról, hogy mit etethetnek meg a cégek a védtelen lakossággal, gyakorlatilag büntetlenül és büntethetetlenül.</BIG>

<BIG>A politikusok azért nem merik betiltani a GMO-k előállítását és forgalmazását, mert sok országban a nyugdíjalapokat biotechnológiai cégekbe fektették be, azt remélve, hogy ez majd sok pénzt hoz. Ha tehát betiltják, a cégek csődbe mennek és a sok pénz elúszik, nem tudnak nyugdíjat fizetni. Ha meg engedik, akkor elfertőzik vele az egész élővilágot és mindenféle betegséget és bajt szabadítanak rá az emberiségre, amibe valószínűleg bele fogunk dögleni. És ezen bajok ellen nincs orvosság. Nem létezik rá semmiféle védőoltás, gyógyszer, kezelés vagy varázslat. Mivel nem betegségről van szó, hanem molekuláris szintű mérgezésről. Egyedül a katonák örülhetnek a dolognak, mert az atom, vegyi és biológiai fegyvertárak mellé végre felzárkózhatnak a génmanipulációs fegyverek is. A gyilkolás nagy üzlet, az életben tartás nem annyira.</BIG>

<BIG>Tény tehát, hogy a jelenlegi GMO-k felületes technikával készültek, nem tesztelték le őket (komolyan, sehol a világon!) arra nézve, hogy milyen veszélyeik lehetnek és különben is túl korán engedélyezték őket. Ebből több botrány volt már nyugaton. Csak a nagyobbakat felsorolom ezek közül:</BIG>

<BIG>2000-ben az USA-ban a Starlink kukoricáról kiderült, hogy nem alkalmas emberi fogyasztásra, mégis beletették az ételekbe. Mikor kiderült, vissza kellett hívni az egészet a boltokból. A hatalmas készleteket ezután megpróbálták eladni Japánnak és Dél-Koreának, de azok rájöttek mit akarnak rájuk sózni és visszafordították a megrakott teherhajókat a kikötőikből. Végül, hogy szabaduljanak az eladhatatlan termékektől, az emberi fogyasztásra nem alkalmas kaját élelmiszer segélyként odaadták az afrikai éhezőknek. Dögöljenek csak meg tőle ők, úgyis olyan sokan vannak. És különben is, aki éhes, az ne válogasson.</BIG>

<BIG>2005-ben a Syngenta kukoricáról kiderült, hogy sehol nem engedélyezték a világon, mert ampicillin rezisztens transzgént tartalmaz és ezért veszélyt jelent az állatokra és az emberre is azáltal, hogy átadja nekik (a bélbaktériumaiknak és egyéb kórokozóiknak) a rezisztenciát. Magyarul antibiotikumokra rezisztenssé válik az ember baktérium flórája. Ennek ellenére ezt is betették az élelmiszerekbe amerikában.</BIG>

<BIG>2006-ban a Bayer cég génmódosított hosszúszemű rizse került az európai piacokra, ami szintén allergén hatású. A környezetvédők tiltakoztak, a politikusok nem akartak parázsba nyúlni, a rizst meg egye meg a nép.</BIG>

<BIG>Törvény volt rá, hogy 1998-2004 között az Európai unióba nem lehetett GMO-kat behozni. Aztán a WTO nyomására feloldották a tilalmat, mert az amerikai GMO cégek nagyon lobbiztak, hogy minden áron ránk erőltessék az egyre inkább eladhatatlan termékeiket. Tehát most már be lehet hozni ezeket, függetlenül az egészségügyi kockázataiktól. Bizony, szép dolog a globalizáció, a gátlástalan gazfickóknak legalábbis.</BIG>

<BIG>Magyarországon ma nem lehet GMO-t termeszteni, de be lehet hozni élelmiszerként, és ezt nem kell a terméken feltűntetni! A magyar vásárlóknak tehát nincs joguk tudni, honnan származik az étel vagy annak egyes alkotóelemei, és így nem dönthetnek arról sem, megfelelő felvilágosítás híján, hogy mit vegyenek meg. Nehogy már megtudjuk, mivel mérgeznek minket az amcsi cégek!</BIG>

<BIG>A Dunántúl nagy része egyébként GMO mentes övezetté lett nyilvánítva nemrég (2007-ben), szóval oda még a GMO ennivalót sem lehet bevinni és árulni. Ezt szeretnék most elérni Békés-megyében is, ezért szervezték ezt az előadást. A bioboltokban persze csak igazoltan GMO mentes ennivalókat lehet kapni, de azt meg a lakosság nagyobbik része nem képes megfizetni.</BIG>

<BIG>Tömören ennyi. Akit érdekel a téma, nézzen utána a neten. Azt hiszem elég egyértelmű, hogy nagy bajban vagyunk. A GMO-k elterjedése gyakorlatilag bioveszélyt jelent ránk nézve. Ez felér egy biológiai terrorizmussal, amit a törvény sunyin megenged. És ha már bekövetkezett a baj, nem lehet orvosolni. Csak méregdrága és körülményes laboratóriumi kísérletekkel lehet kideríteni egy ennivalóról, hogy van benne GMO összetevő vagy tiszta. És hogy még szebb legyen a dolog, se az Európai unió, se Magyarország élelmiszer biztonsági ellenőrző intézeteinek nincs laboratóriuma, se pénze az ilyen (rendszeres) vizsgálatokra. Szóval oda jutottunk, hogy gyakorlatilag vakteszt alanyt próbálnak csinálni belőlünk az amcsi cégek.</BIG>
*<BIG>
*Jó étvágyat! Pislogó

*</BIG>


----------



## ztalpai (2008 Június 12)

Ez nagy marhaság! Villamosmérnök vagyok, ismerem a szerkezet minden elemét. Aki elhiszi, nem buta, csak tudatlan.


----------



## Santiago (2009 November 16)

Hihetetlen!


----------



## bodoka (2009 November 17)

Hát hogy mik vannak!!!


----------



## nyikita1981 (2009 November 18)

mammut írta:


> Miután a kikapcsolt készülékről is megállapítható, hogy helyileg hol van, egyáltalán nem tartom elképzelhetetlennek



Igen, ez biztos. Ez a cellainformáció, azt tudják megmondani mely számok, azaz, azok tulajdonosai hol tartózkodnak.


----------



## lkristof (2009 November 18)

Hát igen... mindent lenyomoznak


----------



## cyber19 (2009 November 21)

Én nem lepődök meg semmin, mindig is működött a hírszerzés, csak most már nem kell sutyiban csinálni, elég rászoktatni az embereket egy eszközre...


----------



## Ani32 (2009 November 22)

davered írta:


> Nemrég jártam egy bizonyos közelkeleti országban,ahol a megbeszélést azzal kellett kezdeni hogy eltávolítjuk az aksit a telcsiből.(én nem vagyok bűnöző de ez azért erős)



No para. Hiszen a készülékekben van hangjegyzet funkció, ami akksi nélkül nem igazán üzemel!


----------



## Ani32 (2009 November 22)

http://hvg.hu/print/200748HVGFriss317.aspx

Ebből egy mondat kiragadva:
"Ha tehát valaki csak bekapcsolt telefonnal jár-kel az országban, amelyen nem bonyolít beszélgetést, annak a cellainfóit sem most, sem később nem kell megőriznie a telefontársaságnak."


----------



## Ani32 (2009 November 22)

cyber19 írta:


> Én nem lepődök meg semmin, mindig is működött a hírszerzés, csak most már nem kell sutyiban csinálni, elég rászoktatni az embereket egy eszközre...



Rászoktatni?! Szerinted nem az emberek akarnak gyorsítani az életükön és azt kényelmesebbé tenni, hanem a hatalom tukmálja rájuk a mobilt? Egy kicsit sok itt az összeesküvés-elmélet...


----------



## hangay13 (2009 December 19)

*Mi vállaljuk*

A vonalas telefon is lehallgatható volt. A mobil már helymeghatározásra is jó, ez van amikor hasznunkra is válhat. Az internetes bejegyzéseink évek múlva is visszakereshetők.
Mérlegre kell tenni, hogy mi az előny, mi a hátrány.
Én vállalom, nem mondok le az előnyökről, de az általam ismert hátrányok figyelembevételével használom ezeket.


----------



## Gaab (2009 December 23)

Egy kivett akumulátor nem old meg semmit. szinte már minden telo tartalmaz belső aksit. Amig az nem merül le addig küld jelet magárol.

Kb egy év.

Bár poloskának nem jó de sokmindent elárul.


----------



## ferke1107 (2009 December 23)

Annyira azért nem kell félni... jelenleg úgy tudom, hogy csak az FBI rendelkezik ehhez megfelelő eszközökkel, s az u.n. over-the-air programming (OTA) -amely frissítéseket telepíthet a készülékre - használatával kémprogramot helyez el a mobilon. Hát így.


----------



## Zorm (2009 December 23)

Ha jól tudom itthon csak akkor hallgatható le, ha rá bírósági parancs van.


----------



## Asperrimus (2010 Január 6)

Zorm írta:


> Ha jól tudom itthon csak akkor hallgatható le, ha rá bírósági parancs van.


Hivatalosan.


----------



## ccrisis (2010 Január 25)

Igen, ez a hivatalos álláspont.


----------



## seresdiko (2010 Január 31)

Ez elég érekes :O:O:O Még nem tudtam.


----------



## Tuningszöcske (2010 Február 2)

hoaaaaaaaaaaxxxx


----------



## Lazarevics (2010 Február 10)

Eleg erdekes tema, es a paranoiat is jol tudja erositeni egyes emberekben 

De teny, hogy pl. az USAban van egy szervezet, ahol tobb ezer ember foglalkozik a lehallgatott uzenetek elemzesevel. Nem lehet "szamitogepesiteni" ezen uzenet megfelelo ertelmezeset, erre csak az ember kepes hogy a "sorok kozott is" olvasson.

Ugyancsak ez a szervezet ill. a szamitogepei folyamatosan figyelik az osszes allampolgaraik telefonbeszelgeteset, es ahol felbukkan a bomba, terror stb. szavak, azon keszulekek tulajdonosai hosszab idon at is meg lesznek figyelve. Ez nem paranoia, a N.G.-on volt errol egy musor. Ezt mar a TV-ben is lathatjuk, vajon mi a valosag??? A hadiipar mindig megelozte a polgari alkalmazasokat, a jelenleg hasznalt mindennapi technologiak valojaban mar regen a tortenelem reszei. Sokan at sem tudjak hogy a CD lemez mikor forradalmositotta a zene hallgatasat, az adatok megorzeset, ez a technologia mar az 50es evekben a rendelkezesere allt egyes szervezeteknek


----------



## samu_canada (2010 Február 10)

szerintem van egyszerűbb módja a leárnyékolásnak:
az összes MR orvosi műszer olyan épületben van, ami fémhálóval van behálózva kívülről, hogy ne zavarja meg a működését semmilyen elektromágneses sugárzás => ebből kiindulva végy egy pár zoknit, egy fém mosogató dörzsi hálót belülről és kívülről béleld/vond be a dörzsit, tedd bele a telefonod amikor le akarod árnyékolni. bye-bye


----------



## romesz (2010 Február 10)

samu_canada írta:


> szerintem van egyszerűbb módja a leárnyékolásnak:



Evvel az erovel elegendo, ha egy ures konzervdobozba teszed, vagy alufoliaba csomagolod.

Szerintem csak annak van aggodni valoja akinek valoban vaj van a fejen.

Aki ennyire aggodik, annak a fustjelzes is veszelyes


----------



## Lazarevics (2010 Február 10)

romesz írta:


> Evvel az erovel elegendo, ha egy ures konzervdobozba teszed, vagy alufoliaba csomagolod.
> 
> Szerintem csak annak van aggodni valoja akinek valoban vaj van a fejen.
> 
> Aki ennyire aggodik, annak a fustjelzes is veszelyes


 

jo meglatas, a tolvajok a nyagyobb aruhazak vedelmi rendszeret iktatjak ki a foliaba csomagolassal: A jeladot (pl. ruhan azt a szep valamit amit levesznek fizetes utan) becsavarjak alufoliaba es kimenetelkor nem csipog be a kapu


----------



## romesz (2010 Február 10)

Lazarevics írta:


> jo meglatas, a tolvajok a nyagyobb aruhazak vedelmi rendszeret iktatjak ki a foliaba csomagolassal: A jeladot (pl. ruhan azt a szep valamit amit levesznek fizetes utan) becsavarjak alufoliaba es kimenetelkor nem csipog be a kapu



erre nem gondoltam eddig, majd kiprobalom, ha lopni megyek


----------



## Ronel123 (2010 Február 10)

Mitőrtént itt. Tán lopni akartok?? XD


----------



## masterjohnny (2010 Február 13)

Szörnyű világ van kilátásban: http://www.zeitgeistfilm.hu/


----------



## zoli169 (2010 Február 15)

Hát igen, fejlődünk egyre jobb az "élet minőség" de ennek ára van. mindekiről mindent tudni akarnak a "nagyok". persze ott nem halgatóznak ahol történik valmi. arra már nem futja a kölségvetésük.


----------



## igriczia (2010 Február 19)

A találmányok általában hasznos céllal jönnek létre, csak az ember rosszra használja


----------



## Fehérvári László (2010 Február 23)

Ez aranyszabály.


----------



## Fehérvári László (2010 Február 23)

Elrettentesz teljesen.


----------



## Fehérvári László (2010 Február 23)

Nem bizti,hogy jól sikerül


----------



## Fehérvári László (2010 Február 23)

Tanúsithatom


----------



## andykaa (2010 Február 25)

Gaab írta:


> Egy kivett akumulátor nem old meg semmit. szinte már minden telo tartalmaz belső aksit. Amig az nem merül le addig küld jelet magárol.
> 
> Kb egy év.
> 
> Bár poloskának nem jó de sokmindent elárul.


 
Értelek, de akkor miért kéri a teló az aksi behelyzése után az óra meg a dátum beállitását ?, a belső aksira az nincs rákötve ?


----------



## andykaa (2010 Február 25)

Lazarevics írta:


> Eleg erdekes tema, es a paranoiat is jol tudja erositeni egyes emberekben





Lazarevics írta:


> De teny, hogy pl. az USAban van egy szervezet, ahol tobb ezer ember foglalkozik a lehallgatott uzenetek elemzesevel. Nem lehet "szamitogepesiteni" ezen uzenet megfelelo ertelmezeset, erre csak az ember kepes hogy a "sorok kozott is" olvasson.
> 
> Ugyancsak ez a szervezet ill. a szamitogepei folyamatosan figyelik az osszes allampolgaraik telefonbeszelgeteset, es ahol felbukkan a bomba, terror stb. szavak, azon keszulekek tulajdonosai hosszab idon at is meg lesznek figyelve. Ez nem paranoia, a N.G.-on volt errol egy musor. Ezt mar a TV-ben is lathatjuk, vajon mi a valosag??? A hadiipar mindig megelozte a polgari alkalmazasokat, a jelenleg hasznalt mindennapi technologiak valojaban mar regen a tortenelem reszei. Sokan at sem tudjak hogy a CD lemez mikor forradalmositotta a zene hallgatasat, az adatok megorzeset, ez a technologia mar az 50es evekben a rendelkezesere allt egyes szervezeteknek


 
Egy alkalommal anyagot kerestem a neten egy amolyan rövid dolgozathoz (magánélet az interneten - valami ilyesmi témára), és egy olyasmit talaltam mi hír szerint az USA-ban nem toom melyik nagy futballmeccsen valós időben, vagyis "instant", leazonosították a közönség 98%-át kép alpján.
- videokamera + pc + jó szoftver - 
Én elhiszem, mi az egy stadion népe az USA kormánynak, semmiség.


----------



## Elnar (2010 Február 25)

A Nagy Testvért úgysem lehet elkerülni. Hazai magyaroknak nem sokat mond az ECHELON név, de külföldön szerintem páran már tudják mi az. Az angolszász országok titkosszolgálatának együttműködése. Szemmel tart minden rádió, és elektromos adást /igen, lehet, hogy pont ezt is/
http://lemil.blog.hu/2008/10/13/echelon itt elég sok infó van róla. 

Óceánia _itt _van.


----------



## andykaa (2010 Február 25)

FONTOS ELOVASNI KIPROBÁLNI ÉS ??? IGAZ!!!!
Szíves figyelmetekbe ajánlom! Érdemes kipróbálni és figyelembe venni.
Mire képes a mobiltelefonod (amiről te nem is tudsz)
1.?A segélyhívó szám az egész világon 112. Ezt akkor is hívható, ha a telefon billentyűi le vannak zárva. Próbáld ki!
2.?A kocsiban hagytad a kulcsokat és távol vagy a lakástól, ahol a pótkulcsot tartod? Nos az a megoldás, hogy hívd fel a lakást, és valaki tartsa közel a telefonhoz a távirányítós pótkulcsot. Neked kb. 20 cm-re kell tartanod a mobilodat a kocsiajtótól. Amikor otthon megnyomják a távirányítót, megnyílnak az autó ajtói! A csomagtérajtóval is működik. Tégy egy próbát!
3.?Lemerült a mobiltelefonod akkumulátora? Minden mobilnak van tartalék töltés az akkujában, amely a *3370# megnyomására önmagától aktivizálódik, így 50% póttöltést nyújtva. Amikor újra töltöd a telefonodat, automatikusan ez is feltöltődik, így a következő alkalomra is lesz tartalékod.
4.?Mit tegyél, ha ellopták a mobilodat? A mobilkereskedők azért titkolják ezt az információt, hogy a tolvaj tovább használja a szolgáltatásukat, fogyasszon ezáltal, a lopás áldozata pedig vegyen másikat és ő is tovább fogyasszon. Meg kell tudnod a készüléked sorozatszámát. Ehhez üsd be: *#06# HÍVÁS NÉLKÜL és minden más nélkül, és a kijelzőn megjelenik egy kód. Ez az egyedi kód az egész világon a te készüléked sorozatszáma. Jegyezd fel és tartsd biztonságos helyen. Ha ellopják a telefonodat, értesítsd a társaságod operátorát, és add meg neki ezt a kódot. Ez lehetővé teszi, hogy teljesen blokkolják a telefont, még ha a tolvaj kicseréli is benne a SIM kártyát. Valószínűleg nem kapod vissza a telefonodat, de legalább biztos lehetsz benne, hogy aki ellopta, sohasem fogja tudni használni. Ebben az a legfontosabb, hogy ha mindenki ismerné ezt a trükköt, értelmetlen volna mobilt lopni. 

Most találtam rá a neten, nem probáltam. Egyedül a kód megjelenitőt ismertem eddig el.


----------



## Elnar (2010 Február 25)

1: igaz, 
2: interferencia, és rádióhullám átjátszás figyelembevételével még igaz is lehet
3: Állítólag csak a svéd telefonoknál működik.
4: IMEI szám is igaz
//amúgy erősen összeesküvés elmélet ízű a dolog, főleg a vége...//


----------



## andykaa (2010 Február 25)

A 2. -re én is ugyenezt gondoltam, a 4. -est pedig, vagyis a végét, azért nem zárom ki.


----------



## Rickytikitavvi (2010 Február 27)

Namármost, Isten állatkertje nagy, úgyhogy ha valamilyen közelkeleti országban a menedzerek marhaságokat csinálnak, az még nem jelenti azt, hogy van valós alapja a dolognak. 
A másik oldala a dolognak az, hogy ha valakit be akarsz poloskázni, a legnagyobb probléma a poloska elhelyezése és az energiautánpótlás...nem lenne gyönyörű, hogy ha a balek önkéntesen feltöltené a poloska akkuját? Úgyhogy bepoloskázni a mobilját egy nagyon kecsegtető lehetőség. Kivenni az akkut csak akkor érdemes, ha ugye nem számolunk a lehetöséggel, hogy a poloska az akkuban van...


----------



## spuna (2010 Március 5)

Én próbálkoztam a póttöltéssel, de nem jött be A másik vicc meg az, amikor a filmeken percekig tart egy telefon bemérése(még újabb filmekben is) amikor ez ma már villámgyorsan megy.


----------



## richi13 (2010 Március 8)

Picit zavaró, hogy ide jutott a világ. Mindenki lehallgatható és nyomonkövethetö.. Csak azt nem értem akkor hogy lehet ennyi bűnöző. Velük szembe ezeket nem használják?


----------



## tuzolto28 (2010 Március 12)

A telefonodat leteszet egy egyszerő középhullámú rádió mellé. 
Arról programozható ébresztőórásról beszélek. 
A rádió erősője üzemkész csak nem kap jelet.
De szerintem a számítógépekhez használatos beépített erősítős hanszóró is ugyanez. Bekapcsolod felcsavarod a hangerőt.
Felhívatod magad hallasz a 3-4 pityegést, a csöngés előtt.
Idönként akkor is hallasz a 3-4 pityegést ha nem telefonálsz vagy nem hívnak, ekkor a te telefonod válaszol a toronynak.
Megpingelik, tudják melyik toronnyal van összeköttetésben, ezt rögzítik, 1 évig. Ha tudsz róla. Vagy alibi vagy bizonyíték ellened vagy melletted.
Erről tudod, hogy valójában pingeltek.
Ha kikapcsolod akkor nincs pityegés.
Nem kell rémálmokat kergetni ki kell próbálni.
Bp.-en egy rendőr elkapott valakit szabálytalanságért és pénzt kértek az
hallgatásért. Mondta fickó, hogy automatához kell mennie ennyi pénzért.
OK, tegye a mobilt a csomagtartójába és követik az automatához.
Lóvé átad, huzzon el a szemük ellőtt a francba és ott majd kiveheti a mobilt a csomagtartóbol.
A redőrök is tudják, hogy a vaslemez árnyékol.
Veszed, na akkor OK.

Wiskist azért kapták el mert az utcai telfen kártyáját megtalálták a rendőrök.
Mekérték a híváslistát és találtak egy jó szálat.


----------



## Jumboo (2010 Március 31)

Nem tudják lehallgatni a kikapcsolt mobilokat, csak a beszélgetéseidet a hálózaton keresztül. Bemérni (háromszögelés) viszont igen, kikapcsolt állapotban is. Ha az akku rajta van, persze. 7 évig dolgoztam telefonokkal. Ismerem a Nokia, Ericcson, SonyEriccson sok típusát mérnöki szinten. Nem kell túl sokat képzelődni


----------



## f!sher (2010 Április 2)

múltkor egy rendőr ismerősöm mondta, hogy telefonlopás esetén ezért nem szabad letiltatni a kártyát, mert akkor még simán bemérhető. vagy mi.



Jumboo írta:


> Nem tudják lehallgatni a kikapcsolt mobilokat, csak a beszélgetéseidet a hálózaton keresztül. Bemérni (háromszögelés) viszont igen, kikapcsolt állapotban is. Ha az akku rajta van, persze. 7 évig dolgoztam telefonokkal. Ismerem a Nokia, Ericcson, SonyEriccson sok típusát mérnöki szinten. Nem kell túl sokat képzelődni


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 5)

*Húsvéti fesztivál és locsolkodó rekordkísérlet Siófokon!*


*Szombaton háromnapos húsvéti fesztivál kezdődik Siófokon a legfontosabb húsvéti szokások - tojásfestés, ételszentelés, locsolkodás- felelevenítésével. Húsvét hétfőn locsolkodók százait várják, hogy megdönthessék az egy helyen egy időben locsolkodók eddigi rekordját.*​ 
Hagyománynak számít az idén harmadszor megrendezett siófoki fesztivál, amelynek helyszíne a hajóállomásnál található Rózsakert-kikötő lesz.​ 
A fesztivál szombaton 10 órától délutánig tartó húsvéti játszóházzal, kézműves foglalkozással kezdődik, ahol egyebek közt tojásírást és tojásfestést lehet tanulni. Délután a színpadon bemutatók és előadások váltják egymást. Fellép a Csillag születik győztese,Tabáni István is, majd a napot - Wirth János pápai prelátus húsvéti ételáldását követően - a Coctails Együttes koncertje zárja.​ 
Vasárnap a 10 órától kezdődő játszóház és kézműves foglakozások után 15 órától táncbemutatók és gyermekelőadás következik. Fellép Korda György és Balázs Klári, majd zenés locsolóbállal zárul az este.​ 
*Hétfőn 11 órakor kezdődik a locsolkodási rekordkísérlet. Az eddigi, 314 locsolkodó párról szóló rekord Siófok nevéhez fűződik, ezt idén meg akarják dönteni.*​ 
Hétfő délután 15 órától gyermekelőadások lesznek, majd* Csonka András* "házibulijával" zárul a program.​ 
A rendezvény ideje alatt húsvéti étkeket lehet kapni, bárányokat és nyuszikat simogatni. A gyerekeket légvár, játszóház, arcfestés, verkli is várja, és árengedménnyel lehet sétahajózni a balatoni hajózási társaság nosztalgiahajóján.​ 
(MTI)​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 6)

*Sörben a női egészség*


Egy spanyol tanulmány szerint a sörivás megelőzheti a csontritkulást. A kutatók állítása szerint a sörben található szilícium lassítja a csontok leépülését és segíti újak épülését, így véd a különböző csontbetegségek ellen.​ 
A kutatás szerint a rendszeresen sört fogyasztó nőknek erősebbé váltak csontjaik, ezért kevésbé voltak hajlamosak a csontritkulásra. A sörben fitoösztogén is található, ami szintén segíti megóvni a csontok egészségét.
A csontok rostokból, ásványanyagokból, vérerekből és csontvelőből épülnek fel. Az egészséges csontok sűrűbbek és apró lyukak tagolják a különböző csontrészeket.
A kutatók 1700 nőt kérdeztek meg sörfogyasztási szokásaikról, majd ultrahanggal vizsgálták meg őket, illetve csontozatukat. Az eredmények szerint a rendszeresen sört fogyasztó nők csontjai minden esetben sűrűbbek.
Az Egyesült Királyság Országos Csontritkulás Társasága mégsem tanácsolja a fokozott alkoholbevitelt, bár régebbi amerikai kutatások is találtak összefüggést a rendszeres, mérsékelt sör és borfogyasztás, valamint a csontritkulás kockázatának csökkenése között.
Az amerikai tudósok adatai szerit a naponta 1-2 pohár bort vagy sört fogyasztók körében a csontsűrűség 2.4-4.5 százalékkal magasabb, mint a kevesebb, vagy több alkoholt fogyasztók esetében.​


----------



## Jumboo (2010 Április 6)

f!sher írta:


> múltkor egy rendőr ismerősöm mondta, hogy telefonlopás esetén ezért nem szabad letiltatni a kártyát, mert akkor még simán bemérhető. vagy mi.



öööö.... Nem gáz az sem. Van egy telefonod és egy SIM kártyád. Ha ellopják őket és feljelentést teszel a rendőrök kikérhetik a szolgáltatódtól a telefonod és a kártyád útvonalát. Akár külön-külön. Ha a telefonba másik kártya kerül, illetve ha a SIMed másik telefonba kerül akkor is. A rendszer rögzíti azokat a telefonokat (IMEI szám alapján) amelyekben a lopott kártya volt/van, és azokat a kártyákat is amelyek be lettek téve az ellopott telefonba. Mikor egy telefon bejelentkezik a hálózatba elküldi az egyedi azonosító számát (IMEI) és a benne lévő SIM azonosítóját is. a rendszer minden fellépést regisztrál és megőriz. Persze az esetek nagy részében őszintén szólva kakál rá a rendőrség és a szolgáltató is hogy felderítsék az ügyeket, lévén igazából egyikőjüknek sem érdeke. De azért sok példát tudnék mesélni amikor "rámennek a dologra"


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 10)

*Koporsóját megrendelte, lemondani nem akar a dán királynő!*​ 
*Egy héttel hetvenedik születésnapja előtt II. Margit dán uralkodó bejelentette, hogy nem fogja olyan hamar átadni a trónt legidősebb fiának, Frederiknek.*​ 
*"Addig maradok, amíg van elég energiám. Még oly sok tennivalóm akad" *- *hangoztatta az uralkodó a Fredensborg kastélyban tartott sajtótájékoztatón. *​ 






Sok dolga van még​ 

*Korát illetően még tréfákba is bocsátkozott II. Margit:*​ 
*"Nehezen elképzelhető, hogy megérem a századik életévemet - dohányzom, ez nem titok."*​ 
*Elmondása szerint azonban nagyon jó egészségnek örvend.*​ 

*II. Margit 1972 óta ül a trónon. Dániában azonban a többség nincs teljesen megelégedve a kissé régimódinak tartott uralkodóval: március elején a dánok 46 százaléka támogatta a trón átadását Frederiknek, és csupán 28 százalék volt ellene.*​ 
*A királynő saját maga és férje, Henrik herceg számára a roskildei dómot választotta ki végső nyughelyül. Itt fogják elhelyezni azt az üvegkoporsót, amelyet II. Margit már februárban meg is rendelt.*​


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Április 27)

*Thaiföld - Templom sörösüvegekből*

Több mint egymillió sörösüveget használtak fel thaiföldi szerzetesek a
templomuk és a körülötte lévő épületek felépítéséhez.​ 



 


Üres sörösüvegekből készült ez a templom és a sörivók méltán​érezhetik úgy, nem volt hiábavaló az igyekezetük. 
A kiürült üvegek nem a szelektív gyűjtőbe kerültek újrahasznosításra. 
Egymillió darab üveget építettek a templomba, örök emlékeztetőül
arra, hogy mennyi szemetet termelünk. 
Az elkészült épület világítása is természetes, hiszen az üveg
gyönyörűen engedi át és szűri meg a fényt.​ 



 

Az idők folyamán akkora mennyiségű sörösüveg készletet halmoztak fel,
hogy több mint húsz épület falait és tetőszerkezetét tudták kialakítani
belőlük egy kis beton hozzáadásával. ​


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Április 27)

*Golyóálló melltartó rendőrnőknek*







Németországban megszületett a golyóálló melltartó, amely a
rendőrnők ezreinek a testi épségét hivatott szavatolni.






Az új fehérnemű humorosnak tűnhet, ám a rendőrnők, akik
felvetették az ötletet, meggyőződéssel állítják, hogy a "normális"
melltartó a golyóálló mellénnyel párosítva veszélyes viselet lehet 
- olvasható a BBC hírei között. 
"A golyó által kifejtett mechanikai erő ugyanis a szó szoros
értelmében belepréselheti a rendőrnő testébe a melltartó
műanyag- és fémtartozékait, sérülést okozva" - hangsúlyozta
Carmen Kibat, a rendőrség esélyegyenlőségi tanácsadója.


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Április 27)

*USB-láncfűrész*

* USB-kütyük leghaszontalanabbika...*​
<EMBED height=385 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=480 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/xzNuS8qMnag&hl=en_US&fs=1& allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always">
​USB-ről működtethető mini hűtő? 
Na jó, elmegy, ahogy a mikró, és a kis morzsaporszívó is.
De ugyan kinek kellene egy USB-ről üzemelő láncfűrész? Mert nem, ez nem valami vicces játékvezérlő, és nem is egy HUB,
amibe 1000 pendrive-ot lehet beledugni. 
Ez tényleg egy motoros láncfűrész. i.Saw a neve, és idén ősszel
kerül a boltok polcaira, - állítólag. 
​




​


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Április 27)

*Hackerbiztos svájci bicska -Victorinox*

A legendásan strapabíró svájci bicskákat fejlesztő és gyártó cég
nemrég szokatlan kihívással élt a hackerek irányába. 
USB-s tárolót is tartalmazó multifunkciós eszközének digitális
védelmét olyan maga szintűnek tartja, hogy arra bíztatta a
hackelésben jártasakat, tegyék próbára magukat. 
Aki meg tudja „törni” a *Secure Pro* fantázianevű kést, 100 ezer
fontos jutalomra számíthat.​ 





 

Nagy volt a kihívás, hiszen eddig senki sem járt sikerrel. 
Az év elején, az amerikai Las Vegas-ban tartott CES keretei
között már amerikai programozók nekieshettek a bicska
biometrikus azonosítást alkalmazó védelmének, de az
ujjlenyomat-„falat” senki nem tudta áttörni.
Ezúttal, az elmúlt hétvégén Európában, Londonban volt
lehetősége a próbálkozóknak bizonyítani rátermettségüket.​ 



 

Talán nem lepődik meg senki, hogy ilyen beharangozó után a
penge hackerbiztosnak bizonyult. 
A lámpát, golyóstollat és csavarhúzót egyaránt tartalmazó
multifunkcionális eszköz egyik kulcsfontosságú képessége állta
akadályát az adatokhoz való hozzáférésnek: ujjlenyomat
-ellenőrzője hivatott távol tartani az illetékteleneket az
információktól. 
Ráadásul igen fejlett változatot kapott a bicska, hiszen képes
például hőmérséklet érzékelésére, azaz egy levágott ujjal való
próbálkozás esetén, még ha hiteles is a lenyomat, megtagadja a
hozzáférést.
Ha nem megy a biometrikus azonosítás, akkor majd nyers erővel
- gondolhatnánk.
Ám ez sem járható út, mivel bármely olyan esemény, ami a
készülékváz megbontásához vezet, beindítja a Victorinox elit
bicskájának önmegsemmisítő mechanizmusát. 
Mind a parányi processzor, mind a memóriachip tönkremegy, ha
szétszedjük a vágóeszközt.

A Victorinox Secure Pro három külön méretben kapható, 8-32 GB
-os tárkapacitással. 
Ára ennek függvényében változik, a legolcsóbb 50, a legdrágább
180 angol fontért vásárolható meg.


_forrás:terminal.hu_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Április 28)

*Elloptak egy komplett házat Kecskeméten*



 

Leszedték a cserepeket, a tetőgerendákat, még a falat is
elkezdték bontani, és vitték a téglákat is. 
A rendőrség szerint nem példátlan az eset, volt már ilyen a környéken. (!)
A szomszédok pedig azt mondják: olyan is történt már, hogy
fényes nappal vitték el egy ház elől a kerítést, a kapuval együtt. 
A rendőrség azt javasolja a helyieknek, hogy legyenek jóban a
szomszédokkal, hogy azok tudjanak szólni, ha gyanúsat látnak.

Hogy mennyi idő alatt lopták el a teljes házat, tehát hogy mennyi
időre volt szükség ahhoz, hogy leszedjék a cserepeket, elbontsák
a gerendákat és hogy lebontsák a falakat, azt nagyon nehéz
megmondani, különösen azért, merthogy állítólag senki nem
látott semmit. 
A tulajdonos viszont azt mondja, hogy ő januárban járt itt
utoljára, és akkor még állt az egész épület.

De nemcsak a ház nagyobb részét lopták el, hanem a kerítést,
valamint egy méhek tartására használt konténert is. 
És, ha lúd, legyen kövér: a telken álló húsz gyümölcsfát sem
hagyták ott, megcsonkított torzók utalnak arra, hogy igencsak
barbár módon harácsoltak az elkövetők.






A szomszédból a tetőt vitték el korábban. 
Meg mindent, ami mozdítható, ők most már úgy védekeznek,
hogy nem védekeznek.
Így legalább a zárat nem törik fel.
- Már be se zárjuk, ez egy ilyen kis ház, alatta faanyagot
tároltunk, vasanyagot meg mindent, onnan is elvittek mindent.
Most már az sincs bezárva, nincs benne semmi, hogy ne törjék
föl.

Egy másik szomszéd, aki azt kérte, ne mutassuk, azt mondta: a
kerítés nem segít, mert volt, hogy magát a kerítést lopták el.

A rendőrök azt mondják, próbálnak sűrűbben járőrözni, de inkább
azt javasolják: mindenki legyen jóban a szomszédjával.

- A szomszédokkal egy kicsit közvetlenebb kapcsolatba lépjen,
hiszen az nagyon nagy segítség tud lenni, hogy ha a
telefonszámát, elérhetőségét ott meghagyja a környező
lakóknak, és baj esetén vagy idegenek esetén ő kap egy jelzést –
mondta a megyei rendőrségi szóvivő, Nyikos Tamás

És a másik, amit javasolnak, az az, hogy hónapokra senki ne
hagyja ott a házát őrizetlenül, mert nem ez az első eset, hogy
még a falakat is elviszik.

_forrás:TV2-Tények,Propeller_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Április 29)

*Tévhitek az akkumulátorok körül*







Rengeteg tévhit, mágikus fogás, vudu varázslat kering arról, hogy mi tesz jót a hordozható kütyük akkumulátorának, hogyan lehet meghosszabbítani élettartamukat, és mivel lehet tönkretenni a hordozható áramforrásokat. Ahány fórumot kérdezünk meg, annyi választ kapunk arra a kérdésre, hogy jót tesz-e a laptop akkumulátorának, ha időnként teljesen lemerítjük a telepeket. Utánajártunk az akkulegendáknak.
</BEVEZETO>
Az utóbbi tíz évben gyártott készülékek nagyobb hányadában lítium-ion akkumulátorok teljesítenek szolgálatot. Ezek a telepek viszonylag igénytelenek, nem emlékeznek a korábbi töltési állapotra, még formázgatni sem kell őket folyamatosan. Azonban még ezt a strapabíró technológiát is el lehet rontani, ha nagyon rosszul bánunk vele.





 

*A lítium nem emlékszik*

Számos olyan tévhiten alapuló módszer van forgalomban a modern akkumulátorokkal kapcsolatban, amik nem használnak a telepeknek, sőt rontják állagukat. A korábbi nikkel-alapú technológiára - Ni-MH, Ni-Cd (nikkel-fémhidrid, nikkel-kadmium) - még jellemző volt például a memóriaeffektus nevű kellemetlen tulajdonság. Az ilyen akkuk veszítenek maximálisan elérhető kapacitásukból, ha nem hagyják teljesen lemerülni őket, hanem újratöltik a félig lemerült egységeket. A kapacitás gyors elvesztését megelőzendő, a gyártók és a forgalmazók a nikkel-alapú akkumulátorok formázását (azaz hosszú, legalább 12 órás töltését) javasolják. Ugyanezeknél az egységeknél hasznos tanács az is, hogy csak akkor helyezzük töltőre a kütyüinket, ha azok teljesen lemerültek 



 
A mai notebookokban, telefonokban és egyéb modern hordozható berendezésekben használt lítium-ion technológiás akkumulátorokra viszont már nem jellemző ez a viselkedés. A memória effektus kiküszöbölése legalább két előnnyel járt: egyrészt a töltöttségtől teljesen függetlenül bármikor lehet rátölteni, másrészt pedig nincs szükség hosszú órákig tartó lemerítéses karbantartásra. Sőt, ezeknek az áramforrásoknak leginkább az tesz rosszat, ha folyamatosan teljesen lemerítik őket. Ideális felhasználásnak azt tekinthetjük, ha az akkumulátort sosem hagyjuk 25 százalék alá merülni. Mindenképpen kerülni kell a teljes, a gép vészleállásával végződő lemerülést, mert ez károsítja a telepeket, ezzel csökkenti az élettartamot.



 

*Akkufajták és kezelésük*​ 

A lítiumos akkukat csak azért lehet érdemes időnként öt-hat százalékra lemeríteni, hibernálásban tartani pár óráig, majd teljesen feltölteni, hogy a beépített feszültségmérőt kalibráljuk. Ha ez a karbantartás elmarad, elképzelhető, hogy a laptop töltöttségjelzője (ami a Windows tálcán jelenik meg) pontatlanul mondja meg, hány percig bírja még a gép anélkül, hogy tápra kellene dugni.

*Nem kell formázni*

A lítium-alapú akkumulátorokra való áttérésnek egyik legkomolyabb előnye, hogy a vásárlók rögtön használatba vehetik készülékeiket. A régi nikkeles telepekkel szemben ezeknél az akkuknál nincs szükség a telep 12-16 óráig tartó töltéssel való formázására. A lítiumos akkut tartalmazó készülékek a dobozból kivéve azonnal használhatóak, nem kell fél napot várni, hogy készíthessünk pár fotót az új fényképezőgéppel, vagy átrakjuk SIM-kártyánkat a frissen beszerzett mobiltelefonba.
A telefonok akkumulátorait ráadásul úgy tervezik - tudtuk meg a Nokiától - hogy nagyon nehéz legyen teljesen lemeríteni. A telepbe beépített biztonsági áramkör letiltja a fogyasztást, amikor az megközelíti a 2,3 voltos alsó határt. Ilyenkor csak a telefon kapcsol ki, a strapabíróra tervezett akkuban azonban még van annyi töltés, hogy ne károsodjanak a cellák.

*A túlmelegedés az ellenség*

Gyakori kérdés az új notebookok tulajdonosai között, hogy ki kell-e venni a készülékből az akkumulátort, ha töltőről használják a gépet. A válasz főként nem, legfeljebb csak egy kicsit igen. A lemerült telepek feltöltése után az elektronika átkapcsol, és onnantól már csak a számítógépet táplálja. Az tehát nem fenyegeti a masinát, hogy a "túl sok" áram megöli az akkumulátort. A gépekhez járó energiaprofilt állító, karbantartó szoftvereknek többnyire van akkukímélő módja - legalábbis a jobb márkáknál -, ami még arra is figyel, hogy ne legyen folyamatosan 100 százalékon a telep, így nem kell meglepődni, ha a konnektorba dugott masina töltöttsége időnként 90 százalék körülire csökken, majd újból teljes lesz..


*Nem kap több áramot az akku, ha teljesen feltöltöttük*

A hálózati használat során az akku kivétele mellett csak az szólhat, hogy tápra csatlakoztatva a számítógépek hajlamosak nagyobb órajelen működni, ami nagyobb hőtermeléssel jár. A meleg pedig a lítium-alapú energiatárolók legnagyobb ellensége. Nem tesz jót nekik, ha egy nyári napon a meleg kocsiban hagyjuk a laptopot, jobban vesztenek a kapacitásukból a forróságban, és kifejezetten rosszul viselik, ha nagyon felhevül a masina. Ezért az igazán óvatos - már-már kínosan gondos - felhasználók játék, videotömörítés és egyéb, a processzort csúcsra járató tevékenységek előtt akár ki is vehetik a telepet a hosszabb élettartam érdekében, ámbár enélkül is számíthatnak a több éves gond nélküli használatra.

*Hűtve tárolandó*

A meleg akkor sem tesz jó a lítium-alapú akkumulátoroknak, ha nincsenek használatban. A tárolásra eltett készülékek - nyarat váró videokamerák, fényképezőgépek, GPS-ek - energiaforrását a hűtőben (hűvös kamrában, pincében) célszerű tárolni körülbelül negyven százalékra lemerítve és a nedvesség elől elzárva. Erre a mindennapi használatban nincs szükség, a laptopot esténként nem kell betenni a hűtőbe, ám a fél-háromnegyed évre elrakott készülékek telepeinek élettartamát jelentősen javítja, ha hűvös helyen tartjuk őket. A hűtést nem szabad túlzásba vinni, a fagyasztás már árt az akkunak.
Tárolás tekintetében a nikkel-alapú akkumulátorok igényei sem különböznek. A régi technológiával készült elemek sem szeretnek a napsütésben sütkérezni. Hűtött, de legalábbis hűvös helyre kell őket rakni. Hosszú, hat hónapot meghaladó tárolás után a nikkel-alapú elemeket kondicionálni kell, azaz lassan fel kell tölteni és lemeríteni kétszer-háromszor.


_forrásrigo.hu/techbazis_


----------



## tibiajaj (2010 Április 29)

<IFRAME style="Z-INDEX: 100000; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; POSITION: absolute; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; WIDTH: 1px; HEIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; LEFT: 0px" id=_atssh374 height=1 src="//s7.addthis.com/static/r07/sh16.html#ab=-&dh=canadahun.com&dr=&du=http%3A%2F%2Fcanadahun.com%2Fforum%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D3092%26page%3D2&dt=&inst=1&lng=hu&pc=men&pub=vizzitor&ssl=0&sid=4bd9b079f45813e9&srf=0.02&srp=0.2&srx=0&ver=250&xck=0&rev=76140&xd=1" width=1 name=_atssh374 frameborder="0"></IFRAME>
<IFRAME style="Z-INDEX: 100000; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; POSITION: absolute; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; WIDTH: 1px; HEIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; LEFT: 0px" id=_atssh266 height=1 src="//s7.addthis.com/static/r07/sh16.html#ab=-&dh=canadahun.com&dr=&du=http%3A%2F%2Fcanadahun.com%2Fforum%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D3092%26page%3D2&dt=&inst=1&lng=hu&pc=men&pub=vizzitor&ssl=0&sid=4bd9b04031b98635&srf=0.02&srp=0.2&srx=0&ver=250&xck=0&rev=76140&xd=1" frameBorder=0 width=1 name=_atssh266></IFRAME>


*Drága pen-drive-om - SolidAlliance 16Gb MNEMOSYNE*


<SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://s7.addthis.com/js/250/addthis_widget.js#pub=vizzitor"></SCRIPT><!-- AddThis Button END -->A pen-drive-ok esetében a *16 Gb-os kapacitású* modellek már egészen elfogadható áron kaphatóak, de lehet bőven ellenpéldákat hozni, itt van mindjárt a *SolidAlliance* rendhagyó pen-drive-jai közül a legújabb, a *MNEMOSYNE 16 Gb-os USB flash drive*. 








Rendkívül gyönyörű és érdekes design-ja van, egy *100 %-ban alumínium kockából *áll, amit *Tetris-elemekhez* hasonlító részekre kell *széthajtogatni*, hogy hozzáférhető legyen az *USB-key*. Igazi kihívás lehet visszaalakítani az eredeti állapotba, a *kirakó-funkciója* minden bizonnyal új célközönséget is megszólít. *Toshi Satoji* tervező munkája *7.400 euróba* kerül (~ 2 millió Ft), amit valljuk be, *nem a mi pénztárcánkra szabtak*, így szó szerint értendő, hogy minden rajta tárolt byte *aranyat ér*. 







.


----------



## tibiajaj (2010 Április 29)

<IFRAME style="Z-INDEX: 100000; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; POSITION: absolute; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; WIDTH: 1px; HEIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; LEFT: 0px" id=_atssh509 height=1 src="//s7.addthis.com/static/r07/sh16.html#ab=-&dh=canadahun.com&dr=&du=http%3A%2F%2Fcanadahun.com%2Fforum%2Fshowthread.php%3Fp%3D2095777&dt=&inst=1&lng=hu&pc=men&pub=vizzitor&ssl=0&sid=4bd9afd66a80bad8&srf=0.02&srp=0.2&srx=0&ver=250&xck=0&rev=76140&xd=1" width=1 name=_atssh509 frameborder="0"></IFRAME>


<!-- Adserver zone (write): 61961, pto_468x120 --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>if(!window.goA)document.write('<sc'+'ript src="http://imgs.adverticum.net/scripts/gwloader.js?ord='+Math.floor(Math.random()*1000000000)+'" type="text/javascript"><\/sc'+'ript>');</SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://imgs.adverticum.net/scripts/gwloader.js?ord=378382443"></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://imgs.adverticum.net/scripts/gwloader.js?ord=404197220"></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>if(window.goA)goA.addZone(61961,{displayOptions:{bannerhome:'http://ad.adverticum.net'}});</SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT></NOSCRIPT>
*Moonwatch óra - A vérfarkasok ajánlásával*

<SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://s7.addthis.com/js/250/addthis_widget.js#pub=vizzitor"></SCRIPT><!-- AddThis Button END --> Az Emotion Lab műhelyéből származik ez a legújabb őrült *karóra-koncepció*: a *Moonwatch* az idő múlását nem a szokásos óra-perc formátumban mutatja, *nincs is óramutatója és digitális kijelzője*, egész egyszerűen a *holdciklusokat követi*, legalábbis megpróbálja *vizuálisan visszaadni a Hold állását*, még akkor is, ha esetleg nem is látnánk, mondjuk napközben. 








Illetve azért végső lehetőségként mégiscsak beállítható egy *pontosabb kijelző*, *egy pötty és egy mutató formájában*, de még ez is nehézséget okozhat
egyeseknek.










Ahogy azt ugyebár megtanultuk, hogy a *C* *betűre hasonlító álláskor csökkenő*, míg *D alakú esetén növekvő* *Holddal* van dolgunk, a készítők talán feltételezik, hogy ezzel mindenki tisztában van és *égető szüksége is van rá* a rohanó hétköznapokban. Tekintve, hogy körülbelül *28 napos egy ciklus*, nem tudom elképzelni senkiről, hogy elég lenne neki egy legjobb esetben is *pár napos biztonsággal megállapítható időpont-becslés*. Na jó, a *vérfarkasoknál* talán téma a *jól időzíthető holdtölte*, illetve egyéb 28 napos *biológiai ciklusok* sem elhanyagolható jelentőségűek, de ennél még egy *napóra* vagy egy leolvashatatlan *bináris japán kvarcóra* is értelmesebb választás. Lehet, hogy burkoltan egy új *Twilight*-mozifilmre próbálnak minket ráhangolni? 







.


----------



## tibiajaj (2010 Április 29)

<IFRAME style="Z-INDEX: 100000; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; POSITION: absolute; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; WIDTH: 1px; HEIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; LEFT: 0px" id=_atssh794 height=1 src="//s7.addthis.com/static/r07/sh16.html#ab=-&dh=canadahun.com&dr=&du=http%3A%2F%2Fcanadahun.com%2Fforum%2Fshowthread.php%3Fp%3D2095777&dt=&inst=2&lng=hu&pc=men&pub=vizzitor&ssl=0&sid=4bd9af04359b02fd&srf=0.02&srp=0.2&srx=0&ver=250&xck=0&rev=76140&xd=1" width=1 name=_atssh794 frameborder="0"></IFRAME>


<!-- Adserver zone (write): 61961, pto_468x120 --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>if(!window.goA)document.write('<sc'+'ript src="http://imgs.adverticum.net/scripts/gwloader.js?ord='+Math.floor(Math.random()*1000000000)+'" type="text/javascript"><\/sc'+'ript>');</SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://imgs.adverticum.net/scripts/gwloader.js?ord=368900107"></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://imgs.adverticum.net/scripts/gwloader.js?ord=411236731"></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>if(window.goA)goA.addZone(61961,{displayOptions:{bannerhome:'http://ad.adverticum.net'}});</SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT></NOSCRIPT>
*Lamborghinit a nappaliba mindenkinek!*


<SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://s7.addthis.com/js/250/addthis_widget.js#pub=vizzitor"></SCRIPT><!-- AddThis Button END --> Nem hazai kampányfogás, hanem* japán valóság*. Igaz nem mindenkinek csak egy kiválasztottnak. _“Egy 9 autó kényelmes befogadására alkalmas garázsra lesz szükségem és szeretném, ha bármelyiket nézegethetném a nappali foteléből”_ – szólt a brief a kőgazdag megrendelő szájából. _“Ja és a nappaliba kérek egy nagy fát is.”_ 







És lőn. A hipersűrűn lakott *Tokióban*, ahol minden négyzetméter kincs, függőleges házakat építenek és *állva alszanak* egy 200 négyzetméteres telek hatalmasnak mondható, igaz ha egy* 9 autó* befogadására alkalmas garázsnak is helyet kell szorítani, akkor lakótérre már nem olyan sok jut. A kívánság az Úrnál meghallgatásra talált. Az urat *Takuya Tsuchidá*nak hívják. 







Az építész, designer csuklóból megoldotta a feladatot. A nappali alatt elhelyezkedő garázsból egy *gombnyomásra vezérelhető platform* segítségével azt az autót liftezzük fel a nappali közepére, amelyiket éppen aznap este bámulni szeretnénk, vagy éppen nem offroadoztunk vele és megfelelően szobatiszta. Persze a *nyári gumit* is visszacserélhetjük, miközben a család vacsorázik, bár nem valószínű, hogy családbarát a konstrukció. Az asszony állandóan rosszul lenne a benzin és gumiszagtól, mert azért valljuk be egy jól karbantartott autónak is van szaga rendesen, ha az napi használatban van, illetve a rohangáló gyereknek sem lenne jó, ha eltűnnének a *korlát nélküli kráterben*. Szóval nagy esélyes, hogy agglegény lakról van itten szó. 








De azért valljuk be, ha lenne egy *1974-es* jubileumi *Lamborghini Countach*-unk (a másik 8 szintén nem gyenge autónk mellett), akkor lehet, hogy mi is szívesebben nézegetnénk a kanapéról, minthogy a Centrumosok telepakolják mikuláscsomagokkal vagy lekerékbilincseljék reggelre. Metszetrajz és *további fotók* a tovább után! 


*Jetpacket mindenkinek*

<SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://s7.addthis.com/js/250/addthis_widget.js#pub=vizzitor"></SCRIPT><!-- AddThis Button END --> A korai* képregényhősök*, illetve a levegőben 30 másodpercet sem bíró 1961-es* Bell Rocket Belt* óta a Jetpack biznisz sokat fejlődött.* Glenn Martin*, az újzélandi Martin Aircraft vezetője 1998 óta ügyködik egy polgári használatra is alkalmas jetpack kifejlesztésén. A 12 éve tartó projekt befutni látszik, megszültetett a hatóságok által is engedélyezett, minősített, *polgári használatra is alkalmas* bárki által *megvásárolható* és használható *jetpack*. 








Az akár *fél órára is szuperhős* képességet biztosító repülő szerkezet szénszálötvözetből készült, *112 kg, kb. 150 cm *magas, ugyanilyen széles. A vészesen a fejünk mellett üvöltő két centrifuga méretű *50 cm átmérőjű rotorokat* magában foglaló hajtómű 7000-es fordulaton* 200 lóerőt* képes leadni, ami súly/lóerő arányait tekintve egy ugyancsak izmos motornak felel meg. 








A repkedés, különösen egy jetpackkel számos veszélyt rejt magában, így a Martion Aircraft mérnökei nagy hangsúlyt fektettek a biztonságra. A számos redundáns kialakítású rendszer valamelyike gyorsan akcióba lép, ha hibáznánk. Minden repülő szerkezet esetében a legnehezebb feladat a landolás. A kézikönyv szerint a jetpack elméletben *2400 méterre* is fel tudja repíteni utasát, bár ezt még nem próbálta senki. Ha több száz méteres magasságban feladná a motor vagy a repülés örömeibe feledkezve elégetnénk a *kb. fél óra utazásra elégséges 20 liter üzemanyagot*, úgy automatikusan kilövésre kerül egy* kis ejtőernyő*, ami akár kis magasságból is biztonságos földetérést tesz lehetővé. 








Mivel a jetpack az ultrakönnyű repülő jármű kategóriába tartozik, így az *FAA* által akkreditált pilótajogsira sincs szükség. Irányítása lényegesen könnyebb, mint egy helikopter vezérlése, de azért egy* „B” jogsival *nem adják oda még tesztvezetésre sem. Minden vásárlónak át kell esnie a Martin Aircraft speciális tréningjén, illetve a pilóta testsúlyának *60 és 110 kg* kell esnie a biztonságos repüléshez. 







És hogy hogyan lehet egy Jetpackre szert tenni? Egyszerűen megrendelhető, igaz legalább annyit kell rá várni, mint az átkosban egy Trabantra, de ha ma eldöntjük, akkor a karácsonyfát már körberepkedhetjük. Jelenleg a kilencedik prototípus után a Jetpack felsőkategóriás autó áráért* $86000* (16,5 millió Ft) rendelhető. Előlegként pedig csupán 10%-ot kell lecsengetni. Ahogy beindul a sorozatgyártás a Jetpack árában lényeges csökkenés várható, jövőre akár egy családi autó áráért is beszerezhető lesz.


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Április 29)

*10 legkockázatosabb vegyületcsoport...*

*...amit érdemes kitiltanod a fürdőszobádból !!!*

Szeretnéd ha szép és egészséges lenne a bőröd, de nem igazodsz ki a sok reklám, gyártó, termék és hatóanyag között ?

Él benned a gyanú, hogy ezzel a sok reklámmal megvezetnek, de nem tudtad még nyakon csípni, hogy hol, mikor és mivel ?

Rájöttél már Te is, hogy sokkal tájékozottabbnak kellene lenned, de nincs időd utánajárni, utána olvasni, autodidakta kozmetikussá és táplálkozási szakértővé képezni magad csak azért, hogy a magad számára legmegfelelőbb arckrémet ki tudd választani ?






​ 
*Tudod-e*, hogy a bőrön át kétszer olyan könnyen szívódnak fel a veszélyes anyagok, mint a tápcsatornán keresztül, ezért van egy olyan mondás, hogy "biztonságosabb lenne a kozmetikumainkat megenni, mintsem magunkra kenni"​ 




​ 
....hogy az OSHA (Occupational Safety and Health Administration) laboratóriumában 1988-ban végeztek egy elemzést, ahol egészségbiztonsági szempontból bevizsgálták a kozmetikumokban található 3.000 leggyakrabban előforduló hatóanyagot, és úgy találták, hogy vizsgált anyagok 1/3 súlyosan mérgező, meddőséghez vezethet, biológiai elváltozásokat, daganatokat okozhat, bőr és szemirritáló hatású ?​ 




​ 
...hogy a nemrég elhunyt Edward Kennedy szenátor 1997. szeptember 5-én levélben hívta fel az akkori elnök, Bill Clinton figyelmét a vizsgálat eredményeire, mondván "... már 10 éve tudjuk, hogy kozmetikumaink minden harmadik alkotóeleme mérgező, mégsem tettünk eddig semmit!"​ 




​ 
...hogy a zöld szervezetek nagyon komolyan szabályozni akarták a kozmetikai iparban használt anyagok bevizsgálását, de a vegyipari lobby hatására ez a törvénytervezet nem került elfogadásra, ezért a vegyipari cégeknek a mai napig nem kell bizonyítaniuk, hogy az általuk előállított vegyületeknek sem az egészségre, sem a környezetre semmiféle káros hatása nincs ?​ 




​ 
...hogy a WWF, a REACH nevű kezdeményezés keretében, számos uniós állampolgár, köztük 14 uniós környezet- vagy egészségügy miniszter vérét analizálta Brüsszelben, és a vizsgált 103 vegyi anyag közül 25 káros anyagot minden egyes vérmintában kimutattak ?​ 




​ 
... hogy ma már a mellrákosok 25%-a férfi, ami nagy valószínűséggel összefüggésbe hozható az izzadság-gátló dezodorokban alkalmazott alumínium vegyületekkel ?​ 


 
...hogy ugyanazzal a habképző tenziddel mosol hajat, mint ami a mosóporokban és az autósamponban is a tisztító hatásért felelős ?​ 


 
...hogy nagyon sok kozmetikai termékbe különböző néven nevezett kőolajszármazékokat tesznek bele és így gyakorlatilag kőolajat kensz a bőrödre, amikor ilyen terméket használsz ?​ 




hogy a szintetikus színezékek vagy illatok, ami gyakorlatilag minden egyes kozmetikai termékben megtalálhatóak, szintén károsak a szervezetedre ?​ 




...hogy a napvédő krémekben használt mesterséges fényvédőszerek némelyike UV sugárzás hatására rákkeltő vegyületté alakul át ?​ 



 

...és tudod azt, hogy mindezeket a veszélyeket viszonylag könnyen elkerülheted, ha egy kicsit odafigyelsz és Tudatos Vásárlóvá válsz ?​ 
_forrás: tudatosvasarlo.hu_​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 4)

*Megszületett a világ legkisebb lova Einstein !*


Valószínűleg a világ legkisebb lova született meg néhány nappal ezelőtt az Egyesült Államokban. *A csikó mindössze 35 centiméter magas, és körülbelül 2,5 kilogrammot nyom.*​</BEVEZETO>Az Einstein névre keresztelt csikó egy miniatűr lovakat tenyésztő farmon látott napvilágot április 23-án. A csikó alig mozgott, ezért tenyésztője azt hitte, hogy elpusztult. Ám ahogy törölközőkkel átdörzsölték, rögtön aktívabb lett.

Tenyésztői elmondása szerint a jelenlegi rekorder Thumbelinával ellentétben Einstein nem mutatja a törpenövés jeleit, hanem egy teljesen arányos, ám miniatűr lónak néz ki. A tulajdonosok most a Guiness ellenőreinek hitelesítésére várnak.
Videók a kis Einsteinről:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XQtd9cTGFM​


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Május 4)

*Húszezer méh a ruhaszárítón*

xxxxxx






Váratlan látvány tárult egy ausztrál nő szeme elé.

Amikor ugyanis le akarta szedni a szárítóról ruháit, egy valóságos
méhkast fedezett fel a kötélen. 
A kihívott méhész, bizonyos Brian Gardiner szerint hozzávetőleg
húszezer méh gyűlt össze az aprócska területen. 
Arra a szakember sem tudott választ adni, miért éppen a hölgy
zoknijait választották a méhek új lakhelyként.

_forrás:népszava online_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Május 6)

*Borzalmas élősködő egy kislány orrában*

A Metro.co.uk beszámolója szerint egy 9 éves _perui_ kislány
orrában találták meg a _piócák_ T. rexét, amelynek hatalmas fogai
vannak.





A kislányt azután vitték el a szülei orvoshoz, miután rendszeresen
panaszkodott, hogy mozgást érez az orrában. 
A kislány rendszeresen úszott a lakóhelyéhez közeli folyóban és
tavakban. 
Végül az orvosok egy 5 centiméteres, fogas piócát távolítottak el a kislány _orrából_.

*Renzo Arauco-<WBR>Brown* elmondta, nem tudni, honnan került a
kislány _orrába_ az élősködő, egyelőre nem ismert, hogy mi a pióca
gazdaszervezete, azonban azt megállapították, hogy
előszeretettel fúródik be az ember orrába, ahol a nyálkahártya
megfelelő élőhelyet biztosít számára. 
A _pióca_ állkapcsát mint fűrészt használja, és fúrja be egyre
mélyebbre magát az emberi szervezetbe


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Május 7)

*alternatív energia*

Vizelettel -is - töltődik az új akkumulátor...


cvvvvv





A MetalCell akkumulátor igen speciális fejlesztés. 
Hagyományos társaitól eltérően nem elektromos árammal
töltődik fel. 
Megelégszik a sós vízzel, sőt: akkor is magára talál, havalaki
telepisili. 


ccccc





Az a takarékos akksi a Sodium és a Magnézium kölcsönhatásából
nyer áramot. 
A szerkezetet elsősorban a katonai használatra fejlesztették ki,
de a hétvégeken is jó szolgálatot tehet pl. kirándulásnál, kempingezésnél.

vvvvvv






A szakemberek szerint egy feltöltött MetalCell négy órán
keresztül képes üzemben tartani egy hordozható számítógépet.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 10)

*Csodának számít a májusi síelés a skót hegyekben*

*Az utóbbi 15 év legjobb telén van túl a skóciai Cairngorm sícentrum. Vagyis még nem igazán, hiszen a szezon a fantasztikus hómennyiségének köszönhetően, még mindig tart.*
Az üzemeltetők szerint még egész májusban lehetne síelni a síterepen, de az optimisták a júniusi zárást sem tartják kizártnak.




Kivételesen havas téli időszakot produkál az idén a skót (brit) síszezon, de főleg a Cairngorm sícentrum, ahol másfél évtizede nem esett ennyi hó. Az utóbbi időben bár a bezárás környékére került skót síterepnek a lehető legjobbkor jött ez a kiemelkedő szezon, hiszen még most sem sikerült teljesen kiheverni a 2007-es hómentes szezon anyagi következményeit. Akkor komoly veszélybe került a síterep üzemeltetése, nem sokan bíztak benne, hogy az időjárás szeszélyeinek kitett síterepen fennmarad a síelés. 

A negatív tapasztalatoknak előzményei is voltak, például a szintén katasztrofálisra sikeredett 1999/2000-es szezon, amely után le kellett szerelni a síterep egyik ülőliftjét, hogy csökkentsék a költségeket. A költségcsökkentés a következő években is megmaradt, csak a legfontosabb, a főirányokon közlekedő liftek maradtak üzemben, csak így tudott életben maradni a síterep, amelynek két tényező, az időjárás és a javuló utazási lehetőségek, igencsak rosszat tett.


A körülmények évről-évre romlottak, egyre kevesebb hó esett, hiányoznak hóágyúk, a britek nem szívesen utaztak a bizonytalan körülmények közé. Ezzel egyidőben beindultak a fapadosok az Alpok irányába, vagy a szupervonat Franciaország irányába. Ma már szinte hamarabb lehet Londonból egy alpesi síterepre repülni, mint valamelyik skót síterepre ugyaninnen elautózni.


Az idei szezon azonban mindenre gyógyír lehet. Ezen a télen eddig 746 cm hó esett, és még jelenleg is 290 cm (!) hó található a legmagasabb, 1200 méteres részeken.
* A síterep üzemeltetői szerint, ha naponta 300 vendég összejön, akkor egész májusban nyitva tartanak hétvégenként, bár még a június sem kizárt.*

A vastag hóréteget a január alapozta, amikor annyi hó esett, hogy egy hétig nem tudták kiásni a lifteket a hó alól. Amikor a liftek kiszabadultak a hó fogságából, a helyi whiskey üzem hálából ingyen rakományt küldött az üzemeltetőknek. Számokban is kivételes az idei szezon. Eddig 133 napon keresztül üzemelt a síterep, de azt is gyorsan tegyük hozzá, hogy a januárihoz hasonló viharok miatt 19 napon keresztül nem tudták beindítani a lifteket. Ezek a számok bármelyik hasonló adottságú osztrák síterepnek is a dicsőségére válnának. Szokás szerint, a nagyszerű hó meghozta a vendégeket is. A tavalyi szezonban 65 000 bérletet vettek, míg az idén eddig már 141 000 bérletet sikerült értékesíteni. 
Sokan már további fejlesztésekről álmodoznak, vagy legalább a 2000-ben leszerelt lift visszaállítására gondolnak. A síterep vezetősége sokkal józanabbul gondolkozik, hiszen még sok egyéb probléma sincs rendesen megoldva, például a parkolás, a kiszolgáló létesítmények, de egy rendes ratrak sem ártana. A tanulmányok már készülnek a lehetséges fejlesztésekről, de az üzemeltetők is tudják, hogy kizárt dolog, hogy a következő 15 szezon is ilyen jól sikerüljön, mint az idei.

*Május 2., vasárnap, még mindig hatalmas hóban lehet síelni Skóciában*
​
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4Qg51pKs8Qw&hl=hu_HU&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4Qg51pKs8Qw&hl=hu_HU&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="220" height="170"></embed></object>


----------



## talalyos (2010 Május 13)

Nem kell minden városi legendának felülni.
Mobilt nem lehet lehallgatni kikapcsolt állapotban.
A mikrofonja csak hívás közben aktív!


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Május 16)

*Egymásba szeretett két öngyilkosjelölt...*

A sors furcsa, de mindenképpen kedves fintora, hogy két halálra készülő ember
a végső nyughelyül kinézett jeges vizű folyó felett borul egymás karjába. 


vvvvv






Két megtört szívű orosz fiatal, Andrej Ivanov és Maria Petrova egyidőben készültek
öngyilkosságot elkövetni Közép-Oroszországban egy hídról levetve magukat. 
A 26 éves fiú azért, mert barátnője néhány nappal az esküvőjük előtt életét vesztette 
egy balesetben, s nem hitte, hogy fel tudja dolgozni a történteket, vagy, hogy valaha 
még egyszer szerelmes tudna lenni valakibe. 
A 21 éves Maria pedig azért készült a 30 méter mélységű jeges folyóba vetni magát,
mert a szülei elkergették otthonról, mikor kiderült, hogy egy kaland 
következményeként teherbe esett. 

A lány már éppen átmászott a híd korlátján, hogy levesse magát, amikor az éppen 
hasonló céllal odaérő Andrej megállította és visszahúzta őt.
„Amikor odaértem azt láttam, hogy egy lány éppen leugrani készül. 
Nem gondoltam arra, hogy én miért mentem oda, csak kiáltottam neki, hogy álljon meg, 
majd rohantam felé. 
Elesett, visszahúztam, majd zokogni kezdett. 
Átöleltem és sokáig beszélgettünk – idézte fel Andrej a történteket, 
aki szerint ott a hídon szerettek egymásba, s segítettek egymásnak hogy 
sikerüljön feldolgozniuk fájdalmukat. 
Azóta elválaszthatatlan a két fiatal, s most már az esküvőjüket tervezgetik.


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Május 16)

*Humor is lehetne...*

Magyar feladvány a hülyeségről








Két munkás dolgozik azon, hogy hét acéloszlopot helyezzenek el
egy hipermarket bejáratánál, mely az autók járdán történő
parkolását hivatott megakadályozni. 

_Kérdés: Vajon mennyi idő múlva jönnek rá, hogy hova is parkolták_
_a saját furgonjukat?_

_forrás:gondola.hu_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Május 16)

*Guruló templom*

Egy egész templomot költöztettek 12 kilométerrel arrébb a szászországi Heuersdorfból. 
Az épület azért nem maradhat az eredeti helyén, mert ott egy külszíni fejtésű 
barnaszén bányát nyitnak. 

A költöztetés képekben.


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Május 19)

*Nem létező vaginán gondolkodtak 20 évig!*

Huszonkét éves meghökkentő esetről látott napvilágot egy tanulmány. 
1998-ban egy dél-afrikai lány szülte meg egészséges gyermekét, azonban nem volt vaginája. 
Az orvosok azóta is tanakodtak, hogyan eshetett teherbe a leányzó, 
2010-re szülték meg a választ. 

cccccc





1988-ban egy 15 éves kislány került egy dél-afrikai város kórházának szülészetére. 
Bármelyik pillanatban megszülhetett volna, így az orvosok gyorsan előkészítették.
Csakhogy, amikor felfektették az asztalra, volt mit látniuk… Pontosabban fogalmazva nem volt mit látniuk.
A lánynak ugyanis nem volt vaginája, csak egy kisebb bemélyedés volt a helyén.
Nem volt mit tenniük, császármetszéssel segítették világra az egyébként egészséges kisfiút.

A Müller-féle anomáliában szenvedő lány esete nagy port kavart fel. 
Nem amiatt, mert nem volt vaginája, hanem, hogy külső beavatkozás nélkül
esett teherbe. 
A kartonját vizsgálva azonban furcsa egybeesésre lettek figyelmesek az orvosok. 
Kiderült, hogy a szülés előtt 278 nappal volt kórházban. 
Mint kiderült, éppen orálisan elégítette ki barátját, amikor az expasija rájuk rontott 
és megkéselte a lányt. 
A szakemberek állítása szerint a hasán ejtett seben keresztül jutott be 
a sperma a szervezetébe.


A British Journal of Obstetrics and Gynaecology című szaklapban megjelent tanulmány 
szerint ez az egyetlen magyarázat, mármint, hogy az „ondósejtek a béltraktuson keresztül 
jutottak el a reprodukciós szervekig. 
A sebét akkor kitisztították és összevarrták. 
Kilenc hónappal később pedig megszületett a fia.


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Május 21)

*Érdekes !*

*Instant kávékat hív vissza a Nestlé .*


cccccc






A visszahívást az indokolja, hogy a 100 grammos, fekete fóliával bevont 
üveges kiszerelésben kapható instant kávék csomagolásának egy része a szállítás 
folyamán eltörhet, így a termékbe üvegszilánkok kerülhetnek. 

*A Nestlé Hungária Kft. visszahívja az Alta Rica, Cap Colombie és Espresso*
*instant kávé termékcsaládot* - tette közzé a Magyar Élelmiszer-biztonsági Hivatal 
pénteken honlapján. 
A visszahívást az indokolja, hogy a 100 grammos, fekete fóliával bevont üveges kiszerelésben 
kapható instant kávék csomagolásának egy része a szállítás folyamán eltörhet,
így a termékbe üvegszilánkok kerülhetnek. 
A visszahívás kizárólag a fekete üvegben forgalmazott termékekre vonatkozik. 
Arra kérik azokat a fogyasztókat, akik vásároltak az érintett termékcsaládból, hogy azt 
vigyék vissza a vásárlás helyére, ahol az árat visszatérítik számukra, vagy pedig 
postai úton küldjék vissza a Nestlé Fogyasztói Szolgálatához
(1095 Budapest, Lechner Ödön fasor 7.).

vvvvvvv





*A magyarországi forgalmazó közleményében jelezte, hogy a termékek Magyarországon*
*nagyon kis mennyiségben kerültek forgalomba, fogyasztói panaszról eddig nincs tudomásuk*. 
A terméket Franciaországban gyártották. 
A hibát az előállító önellenőrzés keretében tárta fel. 

_forrás:Hirado.hu_

_*****_

_Kérdés: ha csupán annyi a gond a termékkel, hogy szállítás közben eltörhetett néhány üveg, akkor miért vigye vissza az a vásárló is, aki sértetlen állapotban vitte haza ?_

_Erre mondják azt, hogy itt valami megint bűzlik !_

_._


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Május 22)

*Nem vitte vissza a kölcsönzött könyvet ...*

ccccccc







Az első amerikai elnök, George Washington 1789. október 5-én kikölcsönzött egy könyvet 
a New York Society Library-ből, egy New York-i könyvtárból. Nemrégiben azonban a 
The New York Daily News megírta, hogy a könyvtárban rendezgették a dokumentumokat,
és kiderült, hogy az elnök nem vitte vissza sosem a példányt a könyvtárba. 
_Emer De Vattel: A népek törvénye_ című munkájáról van egyébként szó. 


ccccccc






Washington akkor vehette ki a könyvet, amikor a szövetségi kormány még Manhattanben
működött, egy épületben a könyvtárral. 
A büntetés összege ma 300 ezer dollár lenne, miután 221 éve nem vitték vissza a kötetet
- ezt az összeget azonban nem fizette be senki.
Az ügyet sokáig titokban tartották, de most a George Washington virginiai házát 
fenntartó szervezet felajánlott a könyvtárnak egy hasonló példányt, ugyanabból a kiadásból,
mint amelyikből a hiányzó könyv származott. 
A könyvtár így május 19-étől fogva újra rendelkezik a de Vattel-művel.








A könyvtárba járt még Washingtonon kívül John Adams, Aaron Burr, Alexander Hamilton, 
George Clinton, vagyis több későbbi amerikai elnök és neves politikus is.


_forrás:hvg.hu_


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 24)

*A férfiak többet beszélnek egymással fociról, mint nőkről!*

*Amikor a férfiak barátaikkal találkoznak, a feleségek, barátnők és a munka témáját is a háttérbe szorítva a foci vezeti a társalgást – derül ki egy friss felmérésből.*

<!-- .cikkhead -->A nemzetközi felmérésben megkérdezett férfiak közel 90 százaléka mondta, hogy a baráti társaságukban elsősorban a kedvenc focicsapataikról beszélnek. Ha még másra is marad idő, a sport után jóval lemaradva következhetnek a nők és a munkahelyi témák.

„Talán a nők nem erre a hírre vártak, de a férfiak valóban csak egy dologra, a futballra gondolnak, mikor egymással találkoznak” – mondta Tim Ellerton, a közvélemény-kutatást szponzoráló Heineken International munkatársa.

Kínában 94 százalék, Oroszországban pedig a férfiak 93 százalékánál vezető téma a labdarúgás – derül ki a 15 országban 5300 résztvevővel végzett felmérésből.

Németországban és Franciaországban a nőkről szóló beszélgetéseket még a munkahelyi témák is megelőzték. Nagy-Britannia bizonyult a legnagyobb fociőrült országnak. A felmérés szerint a brit férfiak hetente átlagosan 2 óra 22 percen át néznek focimeccs-közvetítést, miközben a tévézésnél is több időt töltenek a játékkal kapcsolatos események, pletykák átbeszélésével.

A brazilok heti 92 percnyi focinézéssel a másodikak lettek, őket Thaiföld, Írország és Mexikó követi a sorban.

A közelgő világbajnokságot rendező Dél-Afrikában található a legtöbb közösségi focinéző, ugyanis a férfiak 20 százaléka tízfős vagy ennél nagyobb társaságban figyeli kedvenc csapatát.

A felmérésben többek között Brazília, Dél-Afrika, Franciaország, Hollandia, Írország, Kína, Mexikó, Nagy-Britannia, Németország, Olaszország, Oroszország, Spanyolország és Thaiföld vett részt.​


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Június 11)

*Hét gyereket nemzett fogva tartott lányának*

*RIO DE JANEIRO* 

cccccc






— Újabb szörnyet kaptak el a brazil hatóságok. 
José Agostinho Perreira (54) a vád szerint 12 éven át tartotta fogva egy a dzsungelben felépített 
koszos sufniban saját lányát, akinek összesen hét gyereket nemzett. 

– A most 28 éves lány nem tudott írni, olvasni. 
Amikor rájuk találtunk, ő is és a gyerekek is meztelenek és erősen alultápláltak voltak. 
A négy lány és a három fiúgyermekből azonban csak hat lakott a sufniban, egyet a szörnyű apa eladott egy családnak 
– nyilatkozta brazil lapoknak a rendőrségi szóvivő, Jair Lima de Pavia, aki szerint a gyerekek korát 
csak megsaccolni tudják, a legkisebb két hónapos, a legnagyobb 12 éves lehet. 

Az ügy egyébként kísértetiesen hasonlít a hatalmas megdöbbenést okozó osztrák férfi, Josef Fritzl esetére, 
aki 24 éven át tartotta fogva egy pincében saját lányát, akinek hét gyermeket nemzett. 
Az amstetteni rémként elhíresült férfit azóta életfogytiglani börtönbüntetésre ítélték.

_A Blikk cikke nyomán_

Első kép: Az "apa"
Második kép: Ahol a "család" élt.


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Július 3)

*Egy munkanélküli eladta a londoni Ritz-hotelt.*



 

Egy munkanélküli londoni teherautó sofőr eladta a világhíres londoni Ritz-szállót, amelynek még egy 
teázó készlete sem volt az övé. 
A vevőt azonban sikerült meggyőznie, hogy a szálloda tulajdonosa, aki visszavonul az üzleti élettől, 
őt bízta meg a ház értékesítésével.

A 49 éves sofőr egymillió font előleget vett fel, aminek fejében az új tulajdonos már bejárást tartott a szállodában,
a tervezett átépítés reményében. 
A tehetséges sofőr azon csúszott el, hogy még nagyobb előleget kért, ami már gyanút keltett.
A sofőrt a bíróság bűnösnek mondta ki, de a büntetés mértékéről még nem döntöttek.




 


Érdekes, hogy milyen egyértelmű a bűncselekmény megítélése, ha valaki olyasmit árul, ami nincs a birtokában. 
Közben nem tesz mást, mint a pénzügyi spekulánsok, akik olyan értékpapírokat adnak el, amelyek 
akkor nincsenek is a birtokukban. 
Ezt nevezik a pénzpiacon fedezetlen, nyílt, vagy short ügyletnek. 

A tanulság: teherautó sofőrök ne shortoljanak.​ 

_forrás:azta.hu_​


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Július 3)

*Egészségügy a 21. században*

<TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=contentheading width="100%">*Levágták az egészséges lábát...majd a beteget is*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


xxxxxxxxxx






Tévedésből amputálták az egészséges lábát egy 91 éves betegnek egy osztrák kórházban. 
Amikor rájöttek a tévedésre, nem maradt más, mint hogy levágják a másikat, a tényleg menthetetlent is.

A kórház vezetése azonnal nyugdíjazta a tévedésért felelős orvost, asszisztensét egy időre eltiltották 
a műtétektől, és saját magukat feljelentették az ügyészségen.

A hatóságok vizsgálatot indítottak gondatlanságból elkövetett súlyos testi sértés miatt. 
A kórház az ügyből okulva átszervezte az intézmény biztonsági előírásait.

A kórházat azért is bírálják, mert az esetről csak késve tájékoztatták a közvéleményt. 
A két lábát elvesztett nő a körülményekhez képest jól érzi magát.


_forrás:azta.hu_​


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Július 4)

*Kukkoló fotós*

Tetten értek egy 66 éves Liege-i férfit, amint fiatalasszonyok alsóneműjét fotózta a Saint-Lambert bevásárlóközpontban. 


xxxxxxxx






A kukkoló a mozgólépcső aljánál helyezkedett el, és onnan készítette a felvételeket.

Mikor a biztonsági őr felfigyelt a férfi ripők űzelmére, értesítette a rendőrséget, mely őrizetbe vette a fényképező amatőrt.
Mikor lefoglalták a kameráját, kiderült, mintegy 160 pikáns fotót találtak benne, női bugyogók széles palettájával 
– néhány esetben pedig éppen az alsónemű hiánya tűnt fel e képen…

A lesifotós lakásán házkutatást tartottak, és a komputeren további bugyifotó-kollekcióra bukkantak. 
A rendőrség a számítógépet lefoglalta, hogy további vizsgálatnak vesse alá. 

A férfi eddig nem volt büntetve, szabadlábon védekezhet, de speciális passziójának minden bizonnyal jogi
következményei lesznek.

Ebben a nagy hőségben mi lehetett olyan érdekes a szoknyák alatt, a bugyi, vagy annak esetleges hiánya? 
Bár a mozgólépcsőn, bugyi nélkül...

/a Virtus.hu nyomán/


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Július 7)

*Áldás? Nem, átok!*

Hétfőn délelőtt ment be egy jászberényi üzletbe egy nő, hogy jósol és áldást oszt, 
persze némi fizetségért cserébe .










Az üzletben dolgozó hölgy hajlott is rá, és megengedte, hogy a tenyeréből jósoljon, majd megáldja. <CENTER class="cikkleft cikktext" done0="75" done1="75"></CENTER>Az áldás azonban hamar átokká változott. 
A sértett ugyanis a nő távozása után észrevette, hogy a jövendölés közben valahogy lekerült kezéről 
az arany karkötője.
Mint kiderült, a jövőbe látó távozott az ékszerrel. 

_/forrás:szoljon.hu/_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Július 7)

*Emberarcú ponty*

...még a gazdája is megrémült,
később viszont már örült, mert a ritka állat kisebb vagyont érhet.


A 44 éves /Brit/ Brenden O'Sullivan fél éve tette kerti tavába a pontyot. 
Nem is foglalkozott vele különösképp sokat, de nemrég észrevette, 
hogy a pontynak kifejezetten _emberi arca van._

vvvvvvvvvvvvv




A hal tulajdonosa korábban hentesként dolgozott, ahol már hozzászokott az állatokhoz, de elmondása
szerint nagyon megijedt az emberfejű haltól. 
Az ilyen pontyok nagyon ritkák, így Mr. O'Sullivan igazán boldog lehet, mert szakértők szerint ez az állat 
40 000 fontot ér jelenleg. 


xxxxxxx


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Július 19)

*Egyedi eset ?!*

xxxxxx






*Rajtaveszett az áltumoros tanárnő* 



Éveken át félrevezette a hatóságokat egy amerikai tanárnő, aki azt állította magáról, hogy operálhatatlan agydaganata van, ezért kénytelen betegszabadságon maradni.

Az ötvenéves Leslie Herneiseyt, aki a pennsylvaniai Middletownban tanított, tizenkét rendbeli okirat-hamisítással vádolják. 

xxxxxx





Hosszú éveken át ugyanis hamis orvosi papírokkal "igazolta", hogy kemoterápiára van szüksége, 
mert agytumort diagnosztizáltak nála. 
Még arról is szerzett igazolást, hogy állapota miatt képtelen ellátni a munkáját. 

Végül azért bukott le, mert semmiféle tünetét nem tudta produkálni halálos betegségének, és ez 
- ami késik, nem múlik alapon - feltűnt az érintett hatóságoknak. 

A tanárnő elismerte vétkességét. 
Ügyvédje szerint most súlyos depresszióval küszködik. 




 

_/A Hírszerző nyomán/_


<!-- eTarget ContextAd End -->


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Július 20)

*Nőktől kért segítséget a pisiléshez*

xxxxxxx






Hamarosan bíróság elé állítják azt a német férfit, aki sorozatos nemi erőszakot követett el Németország, Hollandia
és Belgium területén. 
Különleges módszere a nők együttérzésén és segítőkészségén alapult. 
A férfi néhány év alatt több mint ezer nőhöz csöngetett be, és sírta el nehéz helyzetét, hogy nem tud 
csak segítséggel pisilni.
Az ezer nőből 150-en segítettek, ezeket megerőszakolta a nős, két gyermekes családapa. 
Belopakodott egy kollégiumba is, ahol szintén több ott lakót erőszakolt meg. 
Összesen 150-200-ra teszik az általa elkövetett nemi erőszakok számát.
A férfi a környezete és azok szerint is, akik látták, a jelentéktelen szomszéd tipikus esete, aki annyira semmit
mondó külsejű és személyiségű, hogy senkinek eszébe sem jut megjegyezni, vagy egyáltalán 
felfigyelni a jelenlétére.


xxxxxxx






A kiváló pszichológiai érzékre valló módszerével talán soha sem bukott volna le, ha egy belga rendőrnek nem jut
eszébe, hogy évekkel ezelőtt dolga volt egy lakástolvajjal, aki hasonló együttérzést keltő módszerrel jutott
be lakásokba, amelyeket aztán kirámolt.

A belgák dokumentációja és a németek bizonyítékainak összevetésével sikerült azonosítani 
a jelentéktelen erőszakoskodót, akit egyelőre csak 9 nem erőszakért állítanak Németországban bíróság elé,
mivel eddig többet nem sikerült megfelelő módon dokumentálni. Az ítélet után azonban valószínűleg kiadják Belgiumnak, ahol ugyanezzel a módszerrel követett el nemi erőszakot. 
Az áldozatok éveken keresztül titkolták az ellenük elkövetett bűncselekményt, mivel nem akartak előállni azzal,
hogy pisilni segítettek egy ismeretlen férfinek.


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Július 20)

*Az apa 450 kilométert gyalogoltatta a gyerekét*

xxxxx






Egy német atya 450 kilométerre az otthonuktól, egy túlélő táborból hazafelé kitette a 14 éves fiát az autópályán,
hogy onnan 5 euróval a zsebében, egy hátizsákkal maga menjen haza.

A gyerekre, aki az autópálya mentén gyalogolt, autósok figyeltek fel, és értesítették a rendőrséget. 
Amikor sikerült telefonon felhívni a jó édes apját, az már 180 kilométerre volt, és semmi áron
nem akar visszamenni érte.

A rendőröknek végül sikerült meggyőzniük, és amikor a helyszínre ért, apa és fia egymás karjaiba ugrottak.
Az ügy előzménye, hogy – a fiú elbeszélése szerint – útközben provokálta az apját, aki végül kirakta a kocsiból.

A Happy And ellenére a rendőrök jelentették az esetet az ifjúságvédelemnél, így nem kizárt, 
hogy a történetnek folytatása lesz, akár a bíróságon is.


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Július 20)

*Lelőtte a szomszéd túl hangos papagájait*

xxxxxxx






Az ausztriai Breitenaichban a szomszédnak elszakadt a cérnája az állandóan zajongó papagájok miatt. 
A mellette lakók a szabadban egy nagy madárházban tartották az egzotikus, ám időnként nagyon hangos szárnyasokat.

A helyzet tarthatatlanságáról nem sikerült meggyőzni a madárimádót, akinek távollétében először csak
tojással dobálták meg a házát, majd kővel betörték az ablakát a csendimádók.

Végül az elkeseredett szomszéd egy légpuskával kettőt lelőtt a három papagájból, majd néhány nappal 
később végzett a harmadikkal is, de ezen rajtavesztett, mert elfogták a lesben álló rendőrök.

Az ügy a bíróság elé kerül, és a papagájvadásznak nem áll jól a szénája, mivel a három madár ugyancsak
egzotikus és ritka példány volt. 

Értéküket a szakértők 20 ezer euróban állapították meg.

.


----------



## Cirmoscica (2010 Július 20)

2010. július 20. kedd 17:17 

<!-- .cikkoptions --> *3 év börtönt kapott Wesley Snipes*

Hiába fellebbezett, a bíróság elutasította kérelmét, és a lehető legnagyobb büntit szabta ki a színészre.




Wesley Snipes 36 hónapra kerül rács mögé, mert adócsalással próbálkozott, de lebukott. A döntést megpróbálta megtorpedózni, mert méltánytalannak tartotta, hogy három évre kivonják a forgalomból, de a bíróság hajthatatlan volt, tekintettel az elsumákolt összeg nagyságára. Helyzetén még az sem segített, hogy időközben elkapták a könyvelőjét, Kenneth Starr-t is.
További fellebbezésnek helye nincs, már csak azt várhatja, hogy pontosan mikor és hol kell jelentkeznie, hogy letöltse a büntetését.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 25)

*Száz embert csípett meg egyetlen medúza*

2010. július 25.

*Hogyan tud egy viszonylag egyszerű kocsonyás lény egyszerre száz embernek fájdalmat okozni? Csak sok csípős csáp kell hozzá.*

New Hampshire egy strandján körülbelül 100 embert kezeltek medúzacsípéssel, és valószínűleg egyetlen óriási élőlény felelős a támadásért. A szakállas medúza (_Cyanea capillata_) a Csendes-óceán és az Atlanti-óceán hidegebb régióiban él, és nagyon ritkán jelenik meg azon a strandon, ahol most lecsapott áldozataira. Az ehhez hasonló váratlan felbukkanás mindenesetre előfordul, sőt, időnként bizonyos partokon óriási mennyiségben jelennek meg medúzák, amelyekre nem mindig tudják a magyarázatot. *A medúzakrízis ez esetben húsz percig tartott, a fürdőzőknek nem volt egyszerű megszabadulniuk a kocsonyás lénytől.* Amikor az állat 18 kilogrammos teste partot ért, már döglöttnek tűnt, de a csápjai még akkor is csíptek. A medúza teste alján pedig 150 ilyen csípős csáp csüng, egyenként nagyjából tízméteresek. 

*Minden egyes csápon több száz csalánszerv van, amelyek érintésre aktiválódnak, és egy pillanat alatt célba veszik a túl közel merészkedő áldozatot. *A szakállas medúza csípése nem halálos és nem is bénító, de nagyon kellemetlen, égő-viszkető érzést és kiütést okoz. A híres és rettegett kockamedúza számít sokkal inkább veszélyesnek, Ausztráliában minden évben komolyan készülnek a megjelenésére, hiszen már több ember vesztette életét csípésének következtében 

Medúzákkal a búvárok is elég sok helyen találkozhatnak. A kellemetlen csípések begyűjtéséhez tényleg elég egy leszakadt csáppal találkozni, sokan ezért merülnek még melegebb vízben is hosszú ruhában, aminek nem a vastagsága lényeges, hanem az, hogy fedi az egész testet. A csípés kezelési módjainak némelyikén kuncogni szokás (főleg ha olyan szélsőséges esetről van szó mint az egyik amerikai műsorban bemutatott medúzasapkás produkció Steve-O főszereplésével), de feltétlenül érdemes valamit tenni hogy később ne fájjon annyira. Általában az ecetet ajánlják a legtöbben a kezelésre. Ha valaki fájdalommentes medúza-élményre vágyik, akkor esetleg érdemes hazai vizeinkben próbálkozni, a 2-4 centis édesvízi medúza csípése teljesen veszélytelen ugyanis.​


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Július 27)

*Csillagászati áron vásárolják Michael Jackson tárgyait*

_"Csak két dolog végtelen: a világegyetem és az emberi hülyeség._
_De a világegyetemben nem vagyok olyan biztos." _
_Albert Einstein _


_xxxxxxxxxxxxxx



_


A világ minden tájáról érkeztek ajánlatok a Michael Jackson tárgyaiból rendezett árverésre, amelynek eddigi 
fénypontjaként 190 ezer dollárt (közel 44 millió forintot) fizettek a zenész kristályokkal kirakott kesztyűjéért. 

<TABLE><TBODY><TR></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
xxxxxxxxxxx



Jackson az emlékezetes Victory turnén viselte a Swarovski kristályokkal díszített kiegészítőt még 1984-ben. 
A kesztyű árát előzőleg 20-30 ezer dollárra becsülték.
Az énekes híres kesztyűjére egy Los Angeles-i rajongó csapott le, Wanda Kelly a kiegészítő mellett számos albumot is 
megvett az aukción - számolt be a Las Vegas Sun című lap.
"Nem mentem volna el a kesztyű nélkül" - utalt Kelly arra, hogy még magasabb árat is fizetett volna.

xxxxxxxxxx





Az árverés pénteken kezdődött Las Vegasban. "Emberek repültek ide Ázsiából, Oroszországból, mindenhonnan" 
- számolt be Darren Julien, az aukciót bonyolító Julien's Auction vezetője. 
"Csak most, hogy már nincs közöttünk, jövünk rá, hogy egy igazi legendát vesztettünk el" - jegyezte meg Jacksonról. 
Magas összeget, a várt 2000-3000 dollár helyett 90 ezer dollárt (20,8 millió forintot) adtak Michael Jackson papucscipőjéért,
míg egyik dzsekijét 6000-8000 dollár helyett végül 120 ezer dollárért (27,7 millió forintért) vitték el. 
Az énekes a Diane Sawyernek adott interjú során viselte a ruhadarabot. 
Az egy éve, 2009. június 25-én elhunyt popcsillag egyik utolsó autogramja 21 ezer dollárért (4,8 millió forintért) kelt el. 
Az árverés helyi idő szerint vasárnap ér véget. 


***​


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Július 30)

*A weboldalak több mint egyharmada pornográf*





​Az Optenet tanulmánya rámutat, hogy a fiatalkorúak online kereséseinek védelmét teszi szükségessé a pornográf 
oldalak, valamint az erőszakot, terrorizmust és illegális drogvásárlást reklámozó oldalak növekvő jelenléte.

A pornográfia az internet teljes tartalmának 37%-át teszi ki a tanulmány szerint. 
Az online szerepjátszó játékokat (GRP) tartalmazó weboldalak száma tavalyhoz képest 212%-kal nőtt. 
Az erőszakot tartalmazó weboldalak száma 10,8%-kal,
a terrorizmus tartalmú 8,5%-kal, 
míg az illegális drogárusítás tartalmú oldalak 6,8%-kal nőttek.

Ana Luisa Rotta, az Optnet gyerekvédő projekt igazgatója azt mondta:
_ „Figyelembe véve azt a tényt, hogy az internet tartalmának egyharmada pornó és, hogy jelentősen megnőtt a fiatal_
_ internet felhasználók száma, akik nagyon kíváncsiak és oly könnyen kezelik már a gépet._
_ Ez arra kötelezi a felnőtteket, hogy a számítógép tartalmának otthoni felhasználását felelősségteljesen felügyeljék_
_ és korlátozzák”.
_
Rotta hozzátette, 
_"A kisgyerekek biztonságának biztosítása fő feladata kell, hogy legyen a szülőknek és felvigyázóknak. _
_Az online szerepjátszó játékok ösztönzik a negatív viselkedést, azáltal, hogy jutalmazzák az erőszakos vagy brutális _
_tetteket az online játékokban. _
_Ezen kívül számos kommunikációs oldal van, ami a felhasználók közti kapcsolatot építi, úgymint a chat, fórumok, _
_VoIP és levelezések. _
_Lehetséges, hogy ezzel vissza akarnak élni és felhasználni a másikat nagyon káros, vagy illegális tevékenységek_
_ elvégzésére, mint pl. kiber kémkedés vagy gyerekek szexuális zaklatása”.
_
Egyébként az internestes oldalak mintegy 9 százalékát teszik ki az online vásárlást lehetővé tevő oldalak, 
5,7%-ot az utazás és turizmus, 4,2%-ot a számítógépekkel és sporttal kapcsolatos honlapok, míg 3,6%-ot 
a pihenés és szórakozás kategóriába lehet sorolni.

***​
_Forrás:atv.hu / PR Newswire _​<SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://static.atv.hu/scripts/articleGallery/jquery.tools.min.js"></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://static.atv.hu/scripts/articleGallery/galleryview/jquery.galleryview-2.0.js"></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://static.atv.hu/scripts/articleGallery/galleryview/jquery.timers-1.1.2.js"></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://static.atv.hu/scripts/articleGallery/jquery.tools.min.js"></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://static.atv.hu/scripts/articleGallery/easing.js"></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://static.atv.hu/scripts/articleGallery/tools.expose-1.0.5.js"></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://static.atv.hu/scripts/articleGallery/articleGallery.js"></SCRIPT>


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Augusztus 6)

*A szabály az szabály - avagy rend a lelke mindennek !*

*Esőben locsolták a Fő teret...*

Péntek reggel egyszombathelyi lakos Fő téren sétálva némi meglepetéssel vette észre, hogy a 14-15 órája tartó kiadós eső ellenére egy 
sárgán villogó kis munkagép ügyködik a téren, szorgalmasan locsolva a növényeket.
A munkafolyamatot mobiljával rögzítette, majd a képeket elküldte a szerkesztőségnek.

*Nem kétséges, hogy van rá magyarázat.* (?!)


_Forrás:alon.hu_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Augusztus 6)

*Szudán*

xxxxx






*Huszonegy ember halt meg túl magas menyasszonyár, nevezetesen száz "mátkatehén"*
* miatt Szudánban.*

Az ara kérőjének nem volt gulyányi tehene, ezért marhatolvajlásra adta a fejét. 
Egész csapat segítette, ám sikertelenül. 
A kiszemelt jószágokat éberen őrizték, harc tört ki, amelyben húsz tolvaj életét vesztette, a másik fél részéről 
egy fő a veszteség.

A rendet és nyugalmat a rendőrségnek végül sikerült helyreállítania, közlése szerint nem hagyományos 
törzsközi viszály, hanem "vagyon elleni bűncselekmény" robbantotta ki az összecsapást.


xxxxxxxxx






Az eset Szudán déli részén történt, Dzsirol városától nem messze. Szudánban gyakoriak a magas ara-ár 
miatti marhalopások.


_rrás:alon.hu_ 

<!-- /article-content -->


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Augusztus 9)

*Halálos sertéstámadás Zala megyében*

xxxxx






Meghalt az a férfi, akire rátámadt a házánál tartott sertés a Zala megyei Kerkakutason. 

A támadás színhelyére, egy családi házhoz mentőhelikopter érkezett, 
de az orvosoknak nem sikerült megmenteniük a fiatal férfi életét.

A mentők elmondták: a férfi már a helyszínre érkezésükkor sok vért veszített.
A fiatal férfit a combján, verőérnél érte az állat harapása. 
Több mint két órán át, öten felváltva próbálták megmenteni az életét.


xxxxxx



A tragédia helyszínére, a férfi házához érkezett az áldozat munkáltatója, Belső László állatorvos, aki azt mondta: 
tudomása szerint a 140-150 kilós mangalica korábban többször is kitört az óljából.
Ez történt most is, ezért megpróbálták visszaterelni az állatot, ekkor támadt a tulajdonosára.

Az áldozat egy 35 éves, háromgyermekes férfi. 
Állatgondozóként dolgozott Belső Lászlónál, aki úgy jellemezte, hogy dolgos, megbízható, az állatokhoz kiválóan értő ember volt.
Az állatorvos az MTI kérdésére hozzátette: ha a veszettség gyanúja nem merül fel, a sertést valószínűleg el fogják pusztítani.
Ez azonban nem az orvos feladata, ilyen esetekben hivatásos vadász lövi ki az emberre támadó állatot.

A rendkívüli halálesettel kapcsolatban tart a rendőrségi helyszínelés.

_/alon.hu,blikk nyomán/_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Augusztus 14)

*Meztelenül hullámvasutaztak...*

_Southend-on-Sea_ — 102 emberrel sikerült megdönteni a minap a meztelen hullámvasutazás világrekordját, 
a zuhanás szerelmesei egy mellrákkal foglalkozó alapítvány kedvéért váltak meg a ruháiktól. 

xxxxxxx





Az Essex tartománybeli kisváros vidámparkjában a vetkőzés nélkül is forró volt a hangulat, hisz magát 
a rekordkísérletet is rekordszámú néző tekintette meg. 
A 102 résztvevő egyébként valóban különleges eredmény, hisz az előző rekordot mindössze 32 vetkőzővel tartotta egy csapat,
akik a staffordshire-i Alton Towers vidámpark Nemezis névre keresztelt hullámvasútján meztelenkedtek két éve.


xxxxxxxxx




_– Fantasztikus ez a rekord, amivel persze rekordmennyiségű adományt, összesen 22 ezer fontot gyűjtöttek össze –_
_ mondta az alapítvány vezetője, aki szerint életek százait menti majd meg a több mint 6 millió forintnyi összeg._
_ – Nem könnyű dolog ennyi idegen ember és a világsajtó képviselői előtt meztelenre vetkőzni, így külön köszönet_
_ jár a résztvevőknek a bátorságukért._


_/a blikk.hu nyomán/_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Augusztus 23)

*Rekord*

*Majdnem másfél kiló a paradicsomok Góliátja*

Rekord méretű paradicsom termett Kaposváron. 
A zöldség csaknem másfél kilós, és nagyjából akkora, mint egy gyermek feje. 
A különleges termés magját megőrzik, és jövőre újra elvetik. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx




„Ekkora paradicsomunk nem volt még” – mondta Németh Jánosné.

Először nem is akart hinni a szemének, amikor meglátta a hatalmas paradicsomot, ami a családi ültetvényen termett. 
1 kiló 35 deka, vagyis nagyjából 15-ször akkora, mint egy átlagos paradicsom.

_„Mi a titok? _
_Én szerintem, hogy van egy ismerős, aki birkákat tart, és attól hoztunk trágyát” – mondta az asszony. _

_xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

_

_A paradicsomot nem permetezték_, mindössze éréskor felkötözték, hogy el ne törjön a szára a nagy súly alatt. 
A magját elteszik, és jövőre palántát hajtatnak belőle.

Ha ebből a paradicsomból leves készülne, akkor akár 5 ember is jóllakhatna belőle. 
Azonban azt tervezik, hogy paradicsomlevet készítenek.
Úgy becsülik, hogy egy teljes üveg megtelik ebből az egyetlen paradicsomból.

_/forrás:.rtlhirek.hu/_


----------



## rodnas3 (2010 Szeptember 29)

A mai világban az elektronikával mindent meg lehet csinálni. Csak alapinformációk kellenek hozzá. Az információért viszont fizetni kell az országoknak a gyártó, és üzemeltető cégeknek.
Gyanítom, a telefontársaságok és telefon gyártók számára az államok hatalmas összegeket fizetnek. Feltételezem, ez a telefondíjak költségeivel összemérhető nagyságú.
Meglehet, a mai világunkban fel lelhető hisztéria keltés egyik oka is ez lehet. Egy - egy mobil kívülről történő aktiválása a gyártó cég akaratától, engedélyétől függ. Ahhoz, hogy az egyes államok fizessenek a gyártó cégeknek, hisztéria kell, amit a médián keresztül a politikusokkal kell elfogadtatni. 
Ami biztos, az az, hogy ha az akkumulátorunkat szokatlanul többször kell tölteni, figyelnünk kell.
Bár, ki tudja. Még az is meglehet, hogy az ilyen "lehallgatást" kis adóteljesítményre is át lehet kapcsolni. 

Az államok számára egy ilyen figyelő rendszer működtetése rendkívül sokba kerül. A költségvetési oldalon látszódnia kellene. Nem látszik, mert az államapparátus igyekszik eltitkolni azt. Itt ott előfordulhat az is, hogy az alkalmazottak relatíve alul vannak fizetve. És itt van a nagy veszély. A nyugati világ lassan a korrupcióba, protekcionizmusba süllyed. Természetes, hogy minden eladható. Így ha egy - egy állam megveszi a gyártó cégektől a telefon lehallgatás jogát, és a hozzá tartozó információkat, azt bizony az állami alkalmazottak a bűnözőknek tovább adják.

Vagyis az a legkisebb baj, ha a nagy testvér figyel. A baj, ha a bűnözők figyelnek téged. Tetszik, vagy nem tetszik, nálunk Kelet Európában a bűnözők egy része nagyobb pénzzel rendelkezik, mint az állam. 

A relatív fizetés fogalmát hagy magyarázzam el. Van egy befolyásos, magas fizetésű politikus. Aki, mondjuk beajánlja a testvérét egy ilyen állásba. Egyértelmű, hogy azt az állást nem a szegénysorból kikerülni akaró tehetséges fiatal fogja megkapni. Aki egyébként a fizetésért hűséges lenne. 
A nagy ember testvére viszont a nagy ember fizetéséhez fogja viszonyítani magáét.
Önmegsemmisítő kontraszelekció.


----------



## viky91 (2010 Október 4)

Ez elég ijesztő de ha valaki "tiszta" nincs miért aggódnia. Azonban az állam kényszerít rá a simlikre... pl. adózás kérdése, trükkök stb.


----------



## Zazi76 (2010 Október 29)

Igen ezt a sertéses esetet én is olvastam. Szerencsétlen egy eset, de vajon miért válik vaddá egy alapvetően békés állat? De hasonló eset számos kutyatámadás is.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 30)

*Jön a téli óraátállítás**!*​ 
*Vége a nyári időszámításnak és kezdődik a téli!*​ 
*Ennek megfelelően szombatról vasárnapra virradó éjjel, hajnali három órakor kettő órára kell majd visszaállítani az óramutatókat.*​


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Október 30)

*Az óraátállításról...*



​ 

*Ki kezdeményezte az óraátállítást ?*​ 

Az óraátállítás először 1976-ban, három évvel az első olajárrobbanás után vezették be Franciaországban.​A hatóságok a lépést azzal indokolták, hogy az akcióval 300 ezer tonna kőolajnak megfelelő energia megtakarítás érhető el.​ 
_Másik verzió:_​ 
Az óraátállítást az első világháború idején, az Egyesült Államokban alkalmazták először, jelentős energiamegtakarítás reményében.​ 
Azóta többször eltörölték, 1980-tól azonban évente kétszer ismét átállítjuk az órákat​ 
Magyarországon 1980 óta alkalmazzák évről-évre a nyári időszámítást, amelynek szintén az volt a célja, hogy energiát spóroljunk meg. 
A nyári-téli időszámítást jelenleg egy kormányrendelet szabályozza, amelyet az Unió tagállamaiban érvényes szabályhoz igazítottak. 
Eszerint a nyári időszámítás minden év március utolsó vasárnapján kezdődik és október utolsó vasárnapjáig tart.​ 



​ 

Mára bebizonyosodott, hogy a téli-nyári időszámítás energiamegtakarítás szempontjából egyáltalán nem célraveeztő, sőt, igencsak megbolygatja mindennapos ritmusunkat is.​ 
*

xxxRitmusváltás*


Többször is bebizonyosodott, hogy energiatakarékosság szempontjából teljesen fölösleges az óraátállítás, ezért az Európai Bizottság német képviselője, Herbert Reul kampányt indított a téli-nyári időszámítás eltörléséért. 
A bajor kormány támogatja a képviselő elképzeléseit és különféle vizsgálatokkal segíti a munkáját. 
Egy, az orvostudományi egyetemen végzett kutatás megerősítette, hogy a hatvanperces átállítás nemcsak az energiafogyasztásra, de az emberi szervezetre is kedvezőtlenül hat. 
Az átállás első napjaiban jelentősen csökken a reakcióképességünk, nehezebben tűrjük a stresszt, és gyakrabban kínoz bennünket fejfájás, fáradtság. Jól láthatjuk, hogy az időeltolódás vegetatív zavarokat és egészségi állapotgyengülést eredményez, ami egyaránt érinti az újszülött babákat, az időseket és a betegeket, akik különösen nehezen viselhetik az átállás időszakát.


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Október 31)

*A töklámpás készítés valódi eredete*

*A kelták halotti istenének éjszakája*






​ 

Évszázadokkal ezelőtt a mai Nagy-Britannia és észak-Franciaország területén éltek a kelták.




​ 

*A töklámpás eredete egy nagyon régi ír mondából származik, amiben Lámpás Jacknek egy részeges, ám csalafinta naplopónak sikerült rászednie az ördögöt. *
*A bohókás szeszkazán, Jack, templomnak még a közelébe sem ment, jólesett ehelyett a meleg kocsmában duhajkodni, és részeg cimborákkal mulatozni.*

Sajnálatos módon a tivornyák végén maga az ördög is megjelent, és folyton zaklatta a derék polgárt, akit szemmel láthatóan zavart az állandó kísértés, és a boroskancsón kívül nem kívánt magának társaságot. 
A nemkívánatos személy ellen csupán egyetlen védekezési lehetősége adódott, el kellett venni a kedvét a további kísérgetéstől. 
Jack egy hatalmas fához vezette a pokol királyát, és rávette, mérkőzzön meg vele fáramászás tekintetében.
A sátán természetesen elfogadta a kihívást, nem gondolta volna, hogy egy ilyen csekély versenyszámban képes alulmaradni: Jack megvárta, míg az ördög jó magasan felkúszik a fa tetejére, majd egy keresztet vésett a törzsbe, hogy ellenfelét megakadályozza a lejutásban.

„Bosszúból” a patás famászó bajnok Jacket, halála után nem eresztette be a jól megérdemelt Pokolba, ráadásul a Menny kapui sem nyíltak meg a haszontalan élet&ucirc; lélek előtt. 
_Az örök szám&ucirc;zetésre ítélt Jack egy fáklyát vihetett csak magával – amelyet, a fény hatékony megőrzése miatt egy tökben helyezett el – és így járta, s járja azóta is az éjszaka sötétjét._
_A babonás emberek, hogy el&ucirc;zzék Jacket, egy lámpást raknak a házuk elé vagy az ablakukba._




​ 
_/sulihalo.hu/_


*Magyar vonatkozások*



​

*Tökvicsorit faragni* október közepén, a kukorica és a tök betakarításának idején szoktak, tehát nem Mindenszentek ünnepén, mint a divatot teremtő Ámerikában (Halloween). 
A két növényt gyakran egy területen termesztették-termesztik, innen a mondás: tökön-tengerin menekülni; aki a hosszú szárú, éles levelű kukoricán és a felszínen terpeszkedő, sűrű indákat eresztő tökön át rohant, annak jó oka volt rá biztosan (más tájakon ugyanez: tökön-paszulyon).
*Többek között a vajdasági Magyarkanizsán minden évben megrendezett Kukoricafesztivál rendes vidám programja a tökvicsori-faragás, de minden tökös helyen előfordul.*

***​ 







​ 

*Töklámpás fesztivál* és tökéletes tökételek sütő-főző versenye, Balatonboglár- *2010.október 9-10*

*A magyar néphagyományokon alapuló töklámpás-készítés* vidám, őszi hangulatához járulnak hozzá az ínycsiklandó tökételek. 
A vállalkozó kedvű csapatok idén is ínycsiklandó tökételekkel kápráztatják el a zsűrit és a nagyközönséget. 
A főzőversenyen többek között tökbóléval, töklecsóval, tökpástétommal, sütőtökkrémmel kínálják az idelátogatókat, az elmaradhatatlan tökös-mákos rétessel megkoronázva a délelőttöt.
A sötétség beálltával kisvonat szállítja körbe az ámuló vendégeket Szőlőskislak utcáin. 
*A házak udvarain lévő lámpások varázslatossá teszik a falut.* 
Életnagyságú tökcsősz, a Magyar népmesék motívumai, Pinokkió, és még számtalan figura elevenedik meg ezen az estén.

*​ 
Az interneten elterjesztett hamis imformációk szerint az "utóbbi pár évben" terjedt el a tökfaragás Magyarországon.
Ez nem igaz !
Már szüleink nagyszüleink is ismerték, készítették.
Az erőltetett halloween-nek semmi köze a magyar kúltúrához, viszont remek üzlet a sok eladott -jórészt ízléstelen -förmedvény. 
​



*​


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 November 1)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 603249​
> 
> *Ki kezdeményezte az óraátállítást ?*​
> 
> ...



Az 1950-es évek elején, az én kisgyerekkoromban is alkalmazták a téli és nyári időszámítást Magyarországon. Emlékeim szerint akkor is átkokat szórtak az emberek arra, aki kitalálta.


----------



## Bolch (2010 November 17)

A New York Times magazin 2007. december 9-én megjelent számában 2007 hetven legérdekesebb ötlete közé választotta a Gömböcöt, a magyar matematikai szenzációt.
A Gömböc nevű találmány az első olyan homogén test, amelynek csupán egy stabil és egy instabil, vagyis összesen kettő egyensúlyi helyzete van. Ezzel a konstrukcióval a szerzőknek egy évtizedes sejtést sikerült igazolniuk, amely V. I. Arnold, a ma élő legnagyobbnak tartott matematikus nevéhez fűződik.
A találmánynak nagyon nagy jelentősége van a biológiában, segítségével megmagyarázható a teknősök páncéljának formája is.
A Gömböc megalkotásáról címlapon számolt be januárban a világ egyik legtekintélyesebb matematikai szaklapja, a Mathematical Intelligencer. A legutóbb 1979-ben fordult elő, hogy magyar találmány – akkor a Rubik-kocka került a borítóra.


----------



## TarOtto (2010 December 2)

Megerősítette a NASA a kiszivárgott híreket - arzénos baktériumot találtak
Bejelentették csütörtökön az amerikai űrkutatási hivatal által támogatott kutatók, hogy olyan baktériumot találtak egy kaliforniai tóban (a Mono sós tó üledékes rétegében), amely alapjaiban változtatja meg eddigi tudásunkat a földi életről. A bejelentés szerint a mérgező vízéről ismert Mono-tóban talált baktérium vizsgálata megállapította, hogy az organizmus arzént felhasználva növekszik, és szaporodik.

Ed Weiler, a NASA egyik vezetője azt mondta, hogy "miközben fokozzák az erőfeszítéseket, hogy a Naprendszerben megtalálják az élet jeleit, sokkal tágabban értelmezhették volna az életet itt, a Földön." A csütörtöki bejelentés lényegében megerősítette azokat a kiszivárgott híreket, amelyek szerint a megtalált baktérium örökítő anyaga, DNS-e nem abból a hat elemből épül fel, mint a többi életforma a Földön most és azóta, hogy az élet megjelent. Legalábbis eddig így tudtuk.
Ez a hat elem: a szén, a hidrogén, a nitrogén, az oxigén, a foszfor és a kén, vagy az elemek tudományos nevének kezdőbetűivel: a CHNOPS-csoport. A Mono-tóban talált baktérium DNS-ében azonban foszfor helyett arzén van, amiről a tudomány eddig úgy tartotta, hogy teljesen lehetetlen. A foszfor ugyanis a központi eleme minden sejtben az energiahordozó molekulának. Az arzén, amely kémiailag hasonló a foszforhoz, azonban méreg.

"Már ismerünk olyan mikrobákat, amelyek képesek arzént befogadni, illetve belélegezni, de ez a most felfedezett baktérium valami alapvetően új, hiszen arzénból építkezik" - közölte Felisa Wolfe-Simon, a NASA asztrobiológusa. Az arzén persze változatlanul méreg, de jelenléte alapelemként egy eddig ismeretlen élőlény örökítő anyagában átalakíthatja az evolúcióról szóló eddig elméleteket, és megváltoztatja annak irányát, hogy milyen elemek után érdemes kutatni a világűrben, amikor idegen életformákat keresünk.

_Független Hírügynökség_

.....................
Kíváncsi vagyok a fejleményekre, hogy egyedi mutáns, vagy evolúciós elhajlás a baktérium, illetve találnak-e máshol is?


----------



## swenson (2010 December 6)

<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8"><meta name="ProgId" content="Word.Document"><meta name="Generator" content="Microsoft Word 11"><meta name="Originator" content="Microsoft Word 11"><link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CBORINT%7E1%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml"><o:smarttagtype namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" name="metricconverter"></o:smarttagtype><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if !mso]><object classid="clsid:38481807-CA0E-42D2-BF39-B33AF135CC4D" id=ieooui></object> <style> st1\:*{behavior:url(#ieooui) } </style> <![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:612.0pt 792.0pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> </style><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]--> Mailban kaptam.Utánanéztem. Sajna igaz.



sófogyasztás meglepetései<o></o>
<o></o>
[FONT=&quot] AMBROSIUS : ! "NACL" ! Döbbenetes ami itt és most folyik
2010. 11. 17.

Az emberek nem törődnek ezzel, fel sem fogják és el sem hiszik....pedig
mindannyian tanultuk anno az általános iskolában, hogy a só NaCl !!! Se
több, se kevesebb !!! van még egy szabvány is erre, a sószabvány ami
kimondja, hogy közvetlen étkeztetés céljára használatos sónak minimum 97%
tiszta NaCl-t kell tartalmaznia ! SEMMI KCl !!! Ezzel szemben szinte minden
só KCL-el kevert ha nem 100%-ban az !!!!
De mára mintha elfelejtettük volna használni a fejünket és csak vakon
elhiszünk mindent !!!!
Ilyen a Fluor meg a fogzománc esete... Mióta kizárólag csak fluor mentes
fogkrémet használok azóta nincs fogkövem és nincs fogínyvérzésem... pedig a
legtöbb fogorvos fluoridos fogkrémet ajánl..
Továbbá; Döbbenetes ami itt és most folyik !

30 éves barátaim közül sokan nemzőképtelenek, allergiásak, vesebetegek,
magasvérnyomásban szenvednek..stb... Beteg nemzet a magyar, ezt olvasom...de
ez nem igaz, mi egy ősi nép vagyunk, csak éppen beteggé tesznek minket ! Ha
nem így lenne, miként lehetséges, hogy egyáltalán van még olyan, hogy magyar
???!!!
Jómagam 12 évig nem tudtam a szívemre fordulva az oldalamon aludni mert
heves szívtájéki szorításra és erős légszomjra ébredtem..és ez ment 28 éves
korom óta 10-12 éven keresztül..
Voltam EKG-n, terheléses EKG-n, mindenhol a panaszommal..az eredmény szerint
én olyan egészséges voltam, mint a makk de mégsem tudtam a bal oldalamra
fordulva aludni anélkül, hogy ne az előbb elmondottakra ébredjek, riadjak
fel !

Elfogadtam, hogy jó, ez van, emlékeimben atyai nagyanyám élt aki hasonló
jelenségekről beszélt nekem, de akkor én még ezt nem tapasztaltam ! Úgy
látszik mi egy ilyen szív-gyenge család vagyunk, gondoltam..
10-12 évvel később aztán egy jó-barátom szólt, hogy hallottam-e Tejfalussy
András nevét és a hírverését a sóról ? Döbbentem olvastam el Tejfalussy úr
felhívását..Tudtam, abban a percben rádöbbentem, hogy ez okozza az én
bajomat is, ez történt nagyanyámmal is, ettől kapott édesanyám súlyos
csontritkulást és magas vérnyomást, ettől szívritmuszavaros atyám !!!! Mi
ugyanis sok sót fogyasztottunk és fogyasztunk most is ! Szeretjük a sót ! A
paradicsomon, a paprikán, a hagymán és úgy nagy általánosságban elmondva
mindent jól megsózunk ! Kiváltképp a fasírtot !

Összeállt a kép, mert egyértelmű. A tények azok tények, lehet velük
vitatkozni, de nem érdemes mert a tények makacsul tények is maradnak ! Itt
egyet lehet tenni: átgondolni az eddigi ismereteinket, nem hallgatni senkire
sem, hanem gondolkodni és mindig mindent ellenőrizni !!!!!
Tejfalussy úr felhívása után 3 napig csak az üzleteket jártam és vadul
ellenőriztem a polcokon a sót, a sókat....nem hittem el, de inkább nem
akartam elhinni !!!! Nem létezik, hogy valakik ilyet tesznek !!!!! Az agyad
tudja, hogy igaza van Tejfalussy úrnak, de Te magad nem hiszed el, nem
akarod elhinni, hogy ez tényleg igaz és veled történik meg...
Azóta olvastam egy bölcseletet: "..az okos ember mindig kételkedik.." Ez
nagyon idevág !
Azóta szereztem tiszta NaCl-t a patikából..és itt jön az érdekesség, nem
hiszed el, de úgy alszom a bal oldalamon, mint egy kisded ! A kislányomnak
elmúlt az ekcémája és újra olyan sós a verejtékem nyáron, mint 1980 előtti
gyermekkorom idején ! Szinte marja a szemem ! Kb. 3 éve pont azon
gondolkodtam, hogy 40 éves koromra hogy megváltozott a testem mert már nem
csípi a szememet az izzadság...Egy túrót ! NÁTRIUMSZEGÉNY DIÉTÁRA VOLTAM
FOGVA A TUDTOMON KÍVÜL !!!!!! És mellette pedig öntik ránk a kálium
kloridot.. az a rémes és ördögi az egészben, hogy nem egy testidegen
anyagot, vagy mérget adnak nekünk, hanem egy fontos és létszükséges anyagot
kapunk csak éppen eltorzított arányban ami viszont a testünkön belül ebben a
koncentrációban szörnyű pusztítást végez !!! A természetben előforduló NaCl
többletet a vesénk lekezeli, de az ilyen mértékű KCl-el szemben teljesen
védtelen !!!
Ez az ördögi ebben az egészben ! És mindenkiben más és más hatást vált
ki..van aki cukros lesz, van akinek a veséje megy tökre, másokat szív és
érrendszeri panaszok gyötrik, a magas vérnyomás pedig szinte minden második
emberre jellemző lesz..
Egy kollégám rendszeresen külföldre jár alkalmanként több hónapra..itthon a
cukra 8. Ehhez nem kell kommentár. Csak húst és zöldséget eszik, semmi
kenyér, édesség, semmi ! Szigorú diéta ! Mégis <st1:metricconverter productid="8 a" w:st="on">8 a</st1:metricconverter> cukra. Ezután kiküldik
Kínába 2 hónapra..Egy pár hét után issza a söröket és mindent eszik amit ott
Ő megkíván..Bulgáriában ugyan ez volt ugyanezzel az emberrel...
Nem furcsa ?!
Ez az én tapasztalatom..a só kell, a só jó dolog, a sófogyasztás egyfajta
védőfaktor, gondolj csak a sóbányákban kialakított gyógyhatású barlangokra..
ez így van, így volt és így is lesz, még akkor is ha a Magyar Tudományos
akadémia alsó-felső indusz, andusz professzorai ennek ellenkezőjét is
állítják és terjesztik ! Tejfalussy úrnak igaza van ! Sajnos. Bárcsak azt
mondhatnánk, hogy egy feltűnési viszketegségben szenvedő szórakozott tudós
ember !!!! Én a magam bőrén tapasztaltam az igazát ! Már az orvost is ennek
megfelelően választom meg..felteszem neki ezt a nyilvánvaló kérdést és várom
a válaszát. Amennyiben azt mondja, mint amit az egyik gyerekdoki is mondott,
hogy teljesen rendben van az étkezési-sónak a káliumozása, akkor máris
tudom, hogy vagy rosszindulatból vagy tudatlanságból mondja ezt, de egy
biztos, nem Ő lesz a gyermekem dokija...
Én már <st1:metricconverter productid="250 kg" w:st="on">250 kg</st1:metricconverter> sót vásároltam és ebből kb. 50-<st1:metricconverter productid="100 kg" w:st="on">100 kg</st1:metricconverter> között vittem barátaim
és ismerőseim számára ! Egy ilyen alkalommal zárás előtt 10 perccel vettem
át a sót patikából amikor is rajtam kívül senki sem tartózkodott a
patikában. A patikusnő megkérdezte, hogy hova a jó-fenébe viszek ennyi sót
?! Feldolgozó üzemem van ??? Erre én visszakérdeztem, hogy hallott -e a só
mérgezéséről ? Zavartan bólogatott és mondta, hogy Ő is tanulta még anno,
hogy a kálium mennyire egy veszélyes anyag !!!! Erre megkérdeztem, hogy ha
ezt Ő tudja akkor miért nem rendel a maga és családja számára Ő is ebből a
tiszta sóból ??? Erre Ő: "..mi csak ezt esszük.."
Erre elmondtam neki a 10-12 éves gyötrő éjszakáim történetét, mire Ő
sommásan megfogalmazta, hogy ezek a tünetek tipikusan Káliumra utalnak...

Még egyszer, nem vagyok orvos, sem természetgyógyász, még vegyész sem
vagyok..csak gondolkodom és már senkinek semmit el nem hiszek ! Egy vegyész
kollégámnak mutattam NORBI UPDATE sójának a dobozát, ahol is a szokásos duma
volt felírva...50%-ban NaCl szegény só és a másik 50%-ban pedig KCl volt
beletöltve mert így csökkenthetjük a vérnyomást...bla bla bla bla
Ezt persze a vegyész kollégám nem hitte el amikor beszéltem neki erről..de
amikor lefényképeztem és megmutattam a fényképen a só dobozát, illetve annak
feliratát miszerint 50%-ban csökkentett NaCl tartalmú sót árulnak...akkor
hirtelen elhallgatott, majd csendesen megjegyezte, hogy ez felér egy
gyilkossággal...
Ez az én tapasztalatom. A sajátom. Lehet vitatni, lehet megkérdőjelezni,
lehet engem lehülyézni és kontárnak nevezni, csak rajta ! Tejfalussy úrnak
igazának az ellenkezőjéről engem ugyan meg nem győz senki sem ! Még a jó
Isten sem !

Isten áldja meg Tejfalussy urat amiért felemelte, fel merte emelni a szavát
és ezzel vállalva az üldöztetését azért, hogy egy páran megmeneküljenek
ettől a tömeges mérgezéstől ! Ugyanis sokkal kevesebben vannak azok akik
felébrednek és használni kezdik az agyukat és a régen tanultakat - mint a
többség akiknek egyszerűbb azt mondani, hogy ez egy összeesküvés elmélet -
és másra is használnák az agyukat a helyváltoztatás koordinációján kívül !
Azután; még Láttam Tejfalussy András Úrral folytatott levelezését a Na:K
arányáról..
Távol áll tőlem, hogy okoskodjak, de amikor azt láttam, hogy Önök is
fogyasztják HUMINI... akkor úgy gondoltam, hogy megosztom Önnel, Önökkel is
a következő gondolatmenetet ! Kérem olvassa el, és gondolkozzon el rajta !
Nem azt kérem, hogy higgyen benne, mert ezek tények nem elhinni kell, hanem
átgondolni ! Vagy átgondolja az ember és annak megfelelően tudatosan
cselekszik, vagy nem foglalkozik a tényekkel ! De hinni max. a templomban
szabad ! Különösen nem a reklámoknak !
Azt kell mondjam, hogy Tejfalussy Úr által javasolt 30 Na és 1K arányszámot
gyógyszerészek, vegyészmérnökök, orvosok és egy szívsebész ismerősöm is
egyöntetűen és egymástól függetlenül is elfogadták, sőt javasolták amikor én
is ezzel a kérdéssel fordultam hozzájuk! Az egyik patikushölgy még azt is
hozzátette, hogy tanulta Ő is, hogy a Kálium mennyire veszélyes egy anyag
!!!
A neten sok infó kereng erről. 

".. Amiről beszélni fogok, az bármilyen krimibe beleillene. A baj csak az,
hogy ez itt és most történik mégpedig mindenkivel, veled is! Azt fogom
elmondani, hogy hogyan mérgezik tudatosan az embereket és miért nincs
esélyed arra, hogy egészséges öregkort érj meg, feltéve ha egyáltalán
megéred a nyugdíjas kort! A módszer egyszerűen zseniális! Több szempontból
is, egyrészt azért mert ebben a témában aránylag könnyű félrevezetni még a
szakembereket is, másrészt azért mert, aki esetleg csak félfüllel hall a
dologról az biztosan nem fogja fel ennek a súlyát és jelentőségét.

<!--[if !supportLineBreakNewLine]-->folyt.
<!--[endif]-->[/FONT]


----------



## swenson (2010 December 6)

<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8"><meta name="ProgId" content="Word.Document"><meta name="Generator" content="Microsoft Word 11"><meta name="Originator" content="Microsoft Word 11"><link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CBORINT%7E1%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml"><o:smarttagtype namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" name="metricconverter"></o:smarttagtype><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if !mso]><object classid="clsid:38481807-CA0E-42D2-BF39-B33AF135CC4D" id=ieooui></object> <style> st1\:*{behavior:url(#ieooui) } </style> <![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:595.3pt 841.9pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> </style><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]--> Nézzük mit is okoz ez a mérgezés: Szív és keringési problémák, magas
vérnyomás, asztma, csontritkulás, érszűkület, fokozott trombózis és
infarktus veszély, anyagcsere zavarok vagyis pont azokat a betegségeket,
amelyek népbetegségek. Az anyagcsere zavarok viszont nagyon sok más
betegségnek a kialakulását segítik elő, pl többek között a rákét is. Azt nem
állítom, hogy közvetlenül rákot okoz, de igenis jelentősen segíti a rák
kifejlődését. Úgy gondolom, hogy minden olyan betegség ami nem vírusos vagy
bakteriális eredetű, azoknak a kifejlődésében az anyagcsere zavarok jelentős
szerepet játszanak. Még így az elején fontos tisztázni, hogy a mérgezéseknek
nagyon sok módja van. Ezek közül csak egy módszer az, amikor nem maga a
felhasznált anyag mérgező, hanem a szervezetbe juttatott mennyisége miatt
válik mérgezővé.

Az az anyag amiről konkrétan beszélek a* Kálium*. Ez egy *egyébként*
*létfontosságú anyag, a vérben 5 mmol/l -nek kell lenni belőle, azonban az
egyensúlya annyira kényes, hogy 7 mmol/l-nél már megáll a szív!!!!!!*
Orvosi biokémia: Donnan egyensúly! (erre még fogok hivatkozni) Ez írja le,
többek között azt is, hogy a vérben 5 mmol/l káliumnak kell lenni.

Az emberi szervezet számára létfontosságú anyagok egyensúlyának
fenntartásához egy anyagból ugyanannyit kell fogyasztani, mint amennyi
természetes úton távozik! Átlagos embernél, napi <st1:metricconverter productid="2 liter" w:st="on">2 liter</st1:metricconverter> folyadékfogyasztást
és ennek megfelelően <st1:metricconverter productid="2 liter" w:st="on">2 liter</st1:metricconverter> folyadékürítést vegyünk alapul. (A
folyadékürítés nem csak vizelet ürítést jelent, de helyhiány miatt most úgy
fogunk számolni mintha a folyadékürítés csak vizeletürítést jelentene.

A vizelet, mint szűrlet a vérből választódik ki. Ideális esetben ha a
szervezetnek nem kell azért dolgoznia, hogy káliumot tartson vissza, vagy
felesleges káliumtól szabaduljon meg, akkor a kiválasztott vizeletben
ugyanannyi kálium van, mint a vérben, tehát 5 mmol/l. Ha ennyi ürül, akkor
az egyensúly fenntartásához ugyanannyit kell fogyasztani, tehát 5 mmol/l-t.
Ez napi <st1:metricconverter productid="2 liter" w:st="on">2 liter</st1:metricconverter> esetén napi 10 mmol káliumfogyasztást jelent. A kálium
relatív atomtömege 39,1. 39,1x10=391 mg! Tehát ideális esetben, napi <st1:metricconverter productid="2 liter" w:st="on">2 liter</st1:metricconverter>
folyadékfogyasztást alapul véve, a napi ideális káliumfogyasztás 391 mg
vagyis <st1:metricconverter productid="0,39 gramm" w:st="on">0,39 gramm</st1:metricconverter>!!!!!!!!!!!

A betegséggyártók módszere nem csak az, hogy egészségtelen dologra beszélnek
rá, mintha az lenne az egészséges, hanem ugyanakkor az egészségesről
lebeszélnek, és úgy állítják be mintha az káros lenne. A sóról, mindenféle
hazugságot terjesztenek, többek között pl azt, hogy megemeli a vérnyomást.
Van még egy csavar a dologban, mégpedig az, hogy a kereskedelmi forgalomban
kapható rossz sók tényleg vérnyomás emelkedést okoznak, ezzel is igazolva a
betegséggyártókat. AZ EGÉSZSÉGES JÓ SÓ, EGÉSZSÉGES EMBERBEN NEM OKOZ
VÉRNYOMÁS-NÖVEKEDÉST! Olyanoknál, akik nem egészségesek, (és itt az
egészséges embert nem szabad összekeverni a tünetmentessel), náluk okozhat a
jó só is átmenetileg vérnyomás növekedést, ezért amikor az ember elkezdi
visszapótolni a szervezetébe a hiányzó mennyiségű sót, nagyon óvatosan és
csak lassan, fokozatosan szabad ezt megtennie! A só visszapótlása minimum 6
hónapot vesz igénybe, de sokkal inkább 1 - 2 évre van szükség az egyensúly
helyreállításához!

Mivel a sóval kapcsolatos hazugságsorozatot csak nagyon lassan és
észrevétlenül lehetett bevezetni, és a a köztudatba elültetni, ezért ahhoz,
hogy idáig eljussunk legalább 50 - 60 évre volt szükség. Becslésem szerint
Magyarországon az 1950 - 1960-as évek körül kezdték lassan fokozatosan
elterjeszteni a sóval kapcsolatos hazugságokat. A folyamatot jelentősen
felgyorsította, amikor a gengszterváltás után észrevétlenül kicserélték a
boltokban az egészséges sókat, mérgezőekre. Ezeknek a következménye, hogy ma
Magyarországon az emberek 90 - 95 % -ának túl alacsony a vér Nátrium
tartalma, vagyis nem esznek elegendő mennyiségű JÓ sót. (Mindig felhúzom
magam, amikor feljön ez a téma, elmondom az embereknek, hogy nem esznek
elegendő mennyiségű jó sót, és sokan kapásból rávágják, hogy ők bizony elég
sót esznek.)

Ha meg szeretnéd tudni, hogy elegendő jó sót eszel-e, akkor csak a
vérképedet kell megnézni. Korábban már említettem a Donnan egyensúlyt. Ez
azt is leírja, hogy egészséges embernél a vérben 142 mmol/l Nátriumnak kell
lenni. Régi orvosi könyvek még leírják, hogyha a vér Nátrium értéke 140
mmol/l alá csökken akkor az már KÓROS és hyponatrémiáról beszélünk. A
vérképekben a Nátrium referencia tartománya jelenleg 135-145 mmol/l, ami egy
szándékosan eltorzított érték. (Ha előveszed a vérkép eredményeidet több
évre visszamenőleg, akkor látni fogod, hogy a referencia tartományokat úgy
módosítgatják, mintha csak egy időjárás jelentés volna. Nem csak a Nátrium
vonatkozásában.) A Nátrium igazi referencia tartománya valójában 140 - 144
mmol/l. A határok kitolásával elfedték, hogy az emberek tömegesen betegek a
rossz sótól! A jelentkező tünetekre meg majd mindenféle gyógyszereket fognak
szedni, jelentős hasznot hajtva ezzel a gyógyszeriparnak..."
* * *

30%-kal csökkentett nátrium tartalmú só

A magas nátriumfogyasztás növeli a magas vérnyomás, a vese, a szív és az
érrendszeri megbetegedések kockázatát. Ezen Horváth Rozi termék
hozzájárulhat a nátriumbevitel csökkentéséhez, illetve az ajánlott
nátrium-kálium arány eléréséhez.

Verospiron szedése esetén fogyasztása tilos!

500g-os dobozban kapható.
Magyarországon gyártott termék


Beküldte: Plósz Sándor




Válasz kérdéseinkre AMBROSIUS -tól:
Szia Zoli !

Kérésed sajnos könnyen teljesíthető...
A GOOGLE-be beírod, hogy: "csökkentett Na tartalmú" és akkor kidob egy csomó
képet a kereső... (de azért csatolok egy pár képet)

Teljességgel rossz út ha valaki azt keresi, hogy melyik sót nem szabad
megvenni és fogyasztani !!!! SEMMILYEN SÓT NEM LEHET AJÁNLANI MA A
KERESKEDELMI FORGALOMBÓL !!!!!!
Ha ma ajánlok egyet, mert ma még az tiszta, holnapra már lehet az is
kálisózott lesz !!!! És a dobozára, vagy zacskójára tök mindegy, hogy mit
írnak rá, nem ? A lényeg, hogy mi van benne !!!
Az pedig bizonytalan tisztaságú, illetve nagy bizonyossággal Kálisózott ! Van
úgy, hogy nincs ráírva semmi, csak az, hogy MSZ...Ez megint nem mond semmit,
az MSZ Magyar Szabványt jelent, de ehhez még kell egy azonosító szám is, kb
így: MSZ-01-10007-82 Ez a hivatalos sószabvány, talán visszavonták, de hát
ezt is vajon miért tették ?! Ki nem találnátok...biztosan csakis a mi
érdekünkben és egészségünkért ! Naná !
Ha a wikipédián rákerestek akkor ott is sok érdekességet lehet
találni..."csak azért nem váltották ki még a NaCl-t KCl-el teljesen mert
mániákus depressziót okoz..." Ezt elolvasva gondoltam, hogy rögtön kivetem
magam az ablakon ! Ennyire izzadságszagú baromságot ritkán olvas az ember,
nem ? Régen a só fizetőeszköz volt, nem azért mert az emberek nem tudtak só
nélkül vagy sós íz nélkül létezni, de nem ám ! Egyszerűen amennyi sót
veszítünk izzadsággal, vizelettel, széklettel stb. naponta, pont annyit kell
bevinnünk és erre a legmegfelelőbb a só, a NaCl. Ez évezredek óta így ment
csak mostanában az egészségünkért aggódók próbálják megreformálni az
étrendünket a "saját" érdekünkben, mert aggódnak a magas vérnyomás
kialakulása miatt ! Szédületes.
De térjünk vissza a boltokban kapható sóra:
Volt egy időben 99,7%-os NaCl só Ausztriából, az talán jó lehet és még a
Lidl-ben is hasonlót láttam...Ezek talán tiszták mert nem Magyarországról
valók, de ki venne rá mérget ???
Sokkal egyszerűbb elballagni a patikába, illetve a 10-ik patikába is, ahol
ha szerencsések vagyunk akkor rendelnek nekünk a kívánt mennyiségben és
patika tisztaságú NaCl-t !
Én nem kockáztatnék az alapján, hogy mi van a dobozra, zacskóra írva !!!!
Horváth Rozi, Sara Lee cég és a Nyirtassi cégek, talán Compass vagy Compex a
neve, no Ők azok...persze vannak még sokan ezen a pályán (tengeri só, Sale
Marino) szín mérgeket árulnak !!!! Van még Fluoridos só is, ez a kedvencem
(mintha a halálraitéltnek a méreginjekcióhoz még ciánt is kevernének, hogy
még tutibb legyen a dolog...*az elitélteket különben káliumkloriddal végzik
ki az USA-ban, a fekete angyal is ezzel segítette át az örök vadászmezőkre
azokat akiket evilági szenvedéseitől meg akart kímélni...) és talán még szív
műtétek előtt is ezzel állítják meg a szívét a betegnek...* Szóval ez egy
ilyen anyag, de csak akkor HA ELTOLJÁK AZ ARÁNYOKAT, ez benne az ördögi,
szép mi ?

Ezen felül ott van még a patikában is (és az üzletekben) kapható
fűszersóként árult VIVEGA 50%:50%-os koncentrációban ami a 30:1-hez képest
az 1:1(=50%:50%) arányt valósítja meg, tehát megint csak méreg és mindezt
kb. 5000,-HUF-ért, aranyárban...Nézzétek meg a korpovit kekszet is...a
felhasznált alapanyagok között "véletlenül" ott figyel a kálium klorid is...
Ez üzletileg sem rossz, mert úgy nyírjuk ki saját magunkat, hogy közben még
fizetünk is érte, és akik mindezt teszik velünk csak hátradőlnek és röhögnek
rajtunk...Két legyet egy csapásra, végre eltisztulunk az útból és nekik még
csak egy fillérjükbe sem kerül ! Komolyan mondom, le a kalappal előttük,
hogy ezt mind meg tudták így ebben a formában csinálni ! Zseniális, nem ?
Szóval csak gondolkodni kell, mit is tanultunk az általános suliban ? A só
NaCl. Mit is mond a "visszavont" Magyar Szabvány, amit eleink nem véletlenül
vettek szabvány alá, szinte kőbe vésve ??? Azt, hogy a közvetlen
étkeztetésre szánt sónak minimum 97% tiszta NaCl-t kell tartalmaznia ! Ehhez
képest nézzük meg a csatolt képeken található zacskót, dobozt 50%:50%, azaz
1:1 arányban van NaCl és KCl... Kell ezt még ragozni ? <o></o>
<o> </o>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 18)

*Ritka jelenség...*

*2 méteres hó esett Izraelben*

*Kezdődik a síszezon a Közel-Keleten, egy nap alatt 1,5-2 méter hó esett Libanonban és Izraelben.*​ 
Eddig szinte nyárias idővel teltek az őszi hónapok a Közel-Keleten, nem egyszer 25-28 fokot mértek az elmúlt hetekben a libanoni és izraeli síterepek környékén. Néhány nappal ezelőtt azonban fordult a kocka! A hétvégén az elmúlt 20 év legkomolyabb hóvihara söpört végig a két ország hegyein, így Libanonban és Izraelben is napokon belül kezdődhet a síszezon.
December 7-én esett le az első (komolyabb) hó Cedarson, a legmagasabb libanoni síterepen, de ez inkább csak ízelítő volt a nagy hóvihar előtt.
Faraya, vagyis a legnagyobb libanoni síterep még december 10-én is olyan képet mutatott, mintha augusztus vége lenne, még hófoltokat sem lehetett látni a webkamerákon.
Hétvégén azonban – ugyanaz a sarki eredetű hideg levegő, amelyik Magyarország felett is átszáguldott – elérte a Földközi-tenger keleti partjait, és brutális hóömlést okozott.
Cedarson másfél nap alatt 180, Farayán pedig 120 centiméter hó esett, a hegyre vezető utakon két napig nem lehetett közlekedni. A sípályákon most próbálják eldolgozni a havat, és a tervek szerint még ezen a héten elindulnak a felvonók. 
Az izraeli újságok még komolyabb viharról írnak! Vasárnap éjjel évtizedek óta nem látott hóesés volt Izrael egyetlen síterepén, a Hermon-hegyen. A sípályák alsó részén – nagyjából 1600 méteres magasságban – 120 centiméter hó esett 24 óra alatt, míg fent a hegytetőn – 2400 méteren – 200-240 centiméter. A hétfői cikkek szerint kedd estig a lavinaveszély miatt még nem engednek fel turistákat a hegyre, szerdán viszont szeretnék elkezdeni a 2010-2011-es síszezont.
A Hermon-hegyen 1971-ben építették az első sífelvonót, akkor még alig-alig ismerték a helyiek a síelést, az elmúlt években viszont egyre nagyobb divat lett itt síelni. Hétvégén óriási tömeg szokott összegyűlni a hegyen, több ezer síelő, és sok ezer nézelődő, aki csak a hógolyózás, szánkózás miatt megy fel.
A Hermon-hegy 2814 méter magas, az izraeli-szíriai-libanoni hármas határ közelében fekszik.​


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 December 23)

*Internetfüggő nő megölte a játékát zavaró 3 éves fiát*






​A 27 éves Kim a rendőrség közlése szerint naponta mintegy 10 órát játszott különböző internetes játékokkal, miközben két gyermekét órákra magára hagyta. 

A szomszédok szerint a nő lakása olyan volt, mint egy szeméttelep, az egy- és a hároméves gyermekével pedig még akkor sem törődött, mikor azok valamiért sírni kezdtek. "Kim megverte és megfojtotta nagyobbik gyermekét, mikor az földre pisiléssel és sírással megzavarta a nő játékát" - mondta a rendőrség szóvivője. 

Kim a gyermeke holtestét a lakásban hagyta, és a halálesetről három nappal később a család hozzátartozói értesítették a rendőrséget. A nő általában kártyajátékokkal és virtuális házi kedvencek nevelésével töltötte az idejét - magyarázta a szóvivő, hozzátéve, hogy Kimnél korábban nem mutatkoztak elmebetegség jelei. 

A dél-koreai kormány szerint az ötvenmillió lakossal rendelkező országban mintegy kétmillióra tehető ez internetfüggőségben szenvedők száma. A probléma súlyosságára utalhat, hogy jövőre egy ingyenesen letölthető szoftver szab majd korlátokat azoknak, akik nem tudják abbahagyni a netes játékokat. 

A múlt hónapban egy 15 éves fiú az anyját ölte meg, majd öngyilkos lett, mert szidást kapott a túlzásba vitt online játékok miatt. Májusban egy 41 éves férfit két év börtönre ítéltek, mert feleségével hagyta, hogy lánycsecsemőjük éhen haljon, miközben a neten egy virtuális gyermeket neveltek. Februárban pedig egy 32 éves férfi halt meg kimerültségben, mert szinte megállás nélkül játszott öt napon át.


_Forrás:webbulvar.hu_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Március 22)

*Elkábított csecsemők*




<SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://download.divx.com/hiQ/hiQSupported.json"></SCRIPT> 
​Dobozokba csomagolva próbált Magyarországra csempészni Ukrajnából két újszülöttet hétfőn egy lakóbusz ágya alatt két francia állampolgár - adta hírül a nyugat-ukrajnai ZIK hírügynökség.​ 
*Csak a mentőorvos volt képes megállapítani, hogy életben vannak.*

A külföldi rendszámú lakóbusszal egy 38 és egy 66 éves francia állampolgár hétfő reggel jelentkezett kilépésre az Asztély-Beregsurány ukrán-magyar közúti határátkelő ukrán oldalán. 
A vámosoknak gyanús lett az utasok ideges viselkedése, ezért elrendelték a jármű tüzetes átvizsgálását. A vámvizsgálat során a busz egyik ágya alá rejtett kartondobozokban két élettelennek tűnő csecsemőt találtak. 
A kiérkező mentősök megállapították, hogy az újszülöttek életben vannak, de valamilyen szerrel elkábították őket.

A felelősségre vonás során a franciák két születési anyakönyvi kivonatot mutattak fel, bizonyítékul arra, hogy a gyerekek szülei francia állampolgárok. 
A két férfit az Ukrán Biztonsági Szolgálat munkatársai embercsempészés alapos gyanújával őrizetbe vették. 
Az újszülötteket a megyei gyermekkórház intenzív osztályán tartják megfigyelés alatt. 
Valódi szüleik kilétének kiderítése érdekében nyomozás indult.


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Július 21)

*A világ legdrágább kávéja*



 

A kávé neve *Kopi Luwak*, már ez is utal különleges eredetre: a kopi indonéz nyelven kávét jelent, a luwak pedig a pálmasodrót jelöli. 
A történet meglehetősen prózai: a macska megeszi a kávébab-szemeket, amikor azok még pirosak. 
Csak puha héjukat emészti meg, a többi áthalad a bélrendszerén, és az ürülékkel távozik.






​ 
Egy átlagos kávé korszerű feldolgozása mosással történik. 
Az eljárás során a szemeket osztályozzák, húsát eltavolítják, majd mossák és szárítják. 




 

A Kopi Luwak esetében a feldolgozást a természet egyedi módon oldotta meg: *a fákon élő, indonéziai civetmacska megeszi a kávébabot, ami a beleken keresztül, ürülékként távozik*. Ezek után a vállalkozóbb szellemű őshonosok óvatosan kikapirgálják a kávészemeket a cica székletéből...
John Martinez, jamaicai kávéguru elmondása szerint a civet kitűnő, jellegzetes és titokzatos ízét a macska speciális olajat termelő mirigyeitől kaphatja.




 

A Kopi Luwak 16-20000 Ft-ba kerül csészénként, és igen aprócska csészékben szervírozzák ! 
Persze rengeteg a hamisítvány. Ontarioban Massimo Marcone, a Guelpg Egyetem professzora felismeri az igazit. 

2002-ben a Discovery Channel megbízásából a szigorúan titkos sumátrai esőerdőkbe utazott, hogy sajátkezűleg turkálja a kávét. Hazaérkezve a professzor meglepődve látta, hogy a Kopi Luwak kávébab kevesebb baktériumot tartalmaz, és a külső felületén mikrogödröcskék vannak, amit az állat gyomorában lévő savak marnak ki. 
A savak a kávén belül is jellegzetes nyomokat hagynak. Marcone szerint a piacon lévő civetkávék ötven százaléka hamis. A professzor által bevizsgált kávét az Animal Caffee vállalkozás árulja.


----------



## montly (2011 Augusztus 3)

A krionika hívei szerint elérhető a halhatatlanság, ha az emberi testet vagy csak az agyat lefagyasztott állapotban megőrzik addig, amíg gyógyíthatóvá nem válik a halált okozó betegség. Ma már több intézet is van, amely emberek lefagyasztásával és tárolásával foglalkozik, és világszerte több mint kétszáz test várja a felolvasztást. De vajon érdemes-e a borsos árat kifizetni a halhatatlanság ígéretéért?


----------



## tade_m (2011 Augusztus 17)

a legújabb kutatások szerint 90 év felett lelassul az öregedési folyamat. Tehát csak azt kellene, vhogy fiatalon, egészségesen elérni...


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Augusztus 17)

montly írta:


> A krionika hívei szerint elérhető a halhatatlanság, ha az emberi testet vagy csak az agyat lefagyasztott állapotban megőrzik addig, amíg gyógyíthatóvá nem válik a halált okozó betegség. Ma már több intézet is van, amely emberek lefagyasztásával és tárolásával foglalkozik, és világszerte több mint kétszáz test várja a felolvasztást. De vajon érdemes-e a borsos árat kifizetni a halhatatlanság ígéretéért?


 
****

"De vajon érdemes-e a borsos árat kifizetni a halhatatlanság ígéretéért?"

Naná, hogy érdemes ! - főleg a lefagyasztónak éri meg, a lefagyasztottnak meg úgyis mindegy, a büdös életben nem fogják visszaolvasztani.

Kevésbé jövedelmező a TV jósda és a távgyógyítás, de azért - hála s sok baleknak - elég jól megélnek belőle.

Javasolnám még az űrütazást, öregedni nem akaró gazdagéknak.
A sci fi írók szerint ott máshogy telik az idő, pláne, ha megkerülik a Napot.


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Augusztus 17)

tade_m írta:


> a legújabb kutatások szerint 90 év felett lelassul az öregedési folyamat. Tehát csak azt kellene, vhogy fiatalon, egészségesen elérni...


 
****

Az /ál/tudomány nagyon szereti azt a területet, amit kevésbé lehet bizonyitani.

Arról riport-szerű beszámolókat írnak, hogy mi történt többezer évvel ezelőtt XY akárkivel, de nem tudják mi történik napjainkban !

A 90 évet kevesen érik el, nem igazán van lehetőség a cáfolatra.

Ha már ennyi energiát fektetünk hülyeségekbe, nem lenne értelmesebb a valós problémákat megoldani ?


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Október 13)

*Veszélyes brókerek*

A brókerek a pszichopatáknál is veszélyesebb és manipulatívabb emberek - legalábbis ezt állapította meg egy svájci kísérlet.







​Az USB-botrány - amelyben egyetlen brókernek, Kweku Adobolinak felhatalmazás nélküli kereskedési ügyletsorozata 2,3 milliárd dollárnyi veszteséget okozott bankjának - és a francia Société Générale közel 5 milliárd eurós vesztesége - amelyet szintén egyetlen bróker, Jérome Kerviel rosszul elsülő tranzakciói okoztak - nyomán kezdték el vizsgálni a svájci Saint-Gall Egyetem kutatói azon brókerek profilját, akik csendben és egyedül hatalmas összegeket képesek eljátszani a piacon, nem engedélyezett tranzakciókban.

<!-- END PRINTPAGE -->Ehhez ugyanazoknak az informatikai szimulációknak és intelligenciateszteknek vettetek alá 28 brókert és 24 Németországban ápolt pszichopatát. A teszteken egyebek mellett a lázadási hajlamot, a hatalomvágyat, a félelem- és a stressztűrő képességet vizsgálták - írta a Le Figaro című francia napilap.

A következtetésük pedig az volt, hogy a brókereknek veszélyesebb a magatartása, mint a pszichopatáknak. 
Annyira egocentrikusak ugyanis, hogy alapvetően nem a nagyobb nyereség utáni vágy hajtja őket, hanem az, hogy megelőzzék az ellenfeleknek tekintett konkurenseiket. 
A pókerhez hasonlóan miután elvesztettek egy játékot, a pénz visszanyerésének vágya uralkodik el rajtuk. 
Versenyhelyzetben a befektetéshez kapcsolható stratégiai gondolkodást teljesen kikapcsolják, és kizárólag az ellenfél megsemmisítésének vágya vezérli őket.​ 





A tanulmányt vezető Thomas Noll szerint azért az szerencsére nem állítható, hogy minden bróker őrült, de valamennyi bankot megkísértik az őrült brókerek - írta a Le Figaro.​<!-- END SENDBYEMAIL -->

_MTI_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Január 13)

*Mr. T – a papagáj*






​Szókincstisztító nyelvtanfolyamon kell részt vennie egy mocskos csőrű papagájnak Nagy-Britanniában.

Az arapapagáj olyan házban nevelkedett hét éven át, ahol közönséges beszédre tanították, mármint csúnya szavakra. Immár elkerült a retorikafertőből olyan helyre, ahol több papagájkollégája is éldegél.

Remélhetőleg nem ők fogják eltanulni a trágárságokat T úrtól – ez a madár neve: Mr. T –, hanem a jómadarat szoktatja le a mocskolódásról gondozója. 
Amíg ez nem teljesül, T úr nem mehet iskolai természetismereti bemutatókra társaival – adta hírül a brit Metro újság.


*​


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Január 17)

*Ájult betegek felett pózoltak: vizsgálat a mentők képei miatt*

xxx



xxxxxxx



Magatehetetlen ápoltakat is ábrázoló, viccesnek szánt képeket tettek fel magukról mentők az egyik közösségi oldalra. 

_/A fotókon ájult betegek mellett pózoltak mentősök, de az is előfordult, hogy az eszméletlenül heverő páciensek képeit kommentálták gunyoros, olykor morbid megjegyzésekkel - Blikk/

_​ 




 


Médiahasználati szabályzatot adnak ki az Országos Mentőszolgálatnál arról, hogy a dolgozók, hogyan és mit publikálhatnak a közösségi oldalakon. 
A hírnek az ad kellemetlen aktualitást, hogy a hétvégén az egyik közösségi oldalra olyan képek kerültek fel, amelyen – állítólag – mentődolgozók pózolnak és gúnyolódnak ájult betegek fölött. 
A szolgálat fegyelmi vizsgálatot indított. 





 


_"Teljesen törvénytelen és etikátlan közzététel történt”_ – mondta az esetről Győrfi Pál, az Országos Mentőszolgálat szóvivője. 
Most azt vizsgálják, hogy ki tette fel a képeket és kiket ábrázolnak azok. 
Ettől teljesen függetlenül készült el a mentőszolgálat közösségi médiahasználati szabályzata, amelyen az utolsó simításokat végzik.​ 
_Ez egy viszonylag fiatal kommunikációs terület, és nem is vagyok benne biztos, hogy az egészségügyben máshol született már ilyen szabályzat, de mi úgy éreztük, hogy ez fontos” _– tette hozzá Győrfi Pál.​ 
Betegeket fotózni, róluk adatokat tárolni vagy felhasználni eddig is tilos volt – ez következik az egészségügyi törvényből. 
Most pontosan rögzítik, hogy felvételt csak előzetes engedély birtokában lehet készíteni – például oktatási célból –, de ezeknek a kezelését is szigorúan szabályozzák.​ 
_„Tehát, magyarul elképzelhetetlen, hogy valaki ezt közzétegye olyan felületen, ahol illetéktelenek is hozzáférhetnek” _– mondta Győrfi Pál. A szóvivő hozzátette, az élet olyan furcsa, hogy épp ezen a hétvégén tudták meg, hogy a szabályzatnak súlyos fegyelmi vétséget jelentő szomorú aktualitása is van.​ 
Győrfi Pál közölte, a képeket már törölték az internetről, de van lehetőség a visszakeresésükre, az érintett mentődolgozókat pedig mindenképpen felelősségre vonják.​ 

_.hirado.hu/Hirek/2012/01/16_​


----------



## jentam (2012 Február 4)

*Az Anonymous lehallgatta az FBI-t*

Az Anonymous hackercspoport pénteken bejelentette, hogy sikerült lehallgatnia az amerikai Szövetségi Nyomozóiroda (FBI) és a brit Scotland Yard kiberbűnözéssel foglalkozó nyomozóinak bizalmas konferenciahívását, amelyben éppen az Anonymous tagjainak jogi felelősségre vonásáról volt szó. Az FBI és a Scotland Yard is megerősítette a hackerek bejelentését.
A csoport nyilvánosságra hozott egy körülbelül 15 perces, még január 17-én rögzített hangfelvételt, amelyben az Anonymous tagjainak felkutatásáról illetve bíróság elé állításáról tárgyaltak a felek.


----------



## jentam (2012 Február 4)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pl3spwzUZfQ&feature=player_embedded

Az Anonymous közzétette egy állítólagos FBI-ügynök e-mailjét is, amely a beszélgetésbe való bekapcsolódást szolgáló adatokat és jelszavakat tartalmazott. „Az FBI biztosan kíváncsi, hogyan vagyunk képesek egy ideje folyamatosan elolvasni belső üzeneteiket” - jegyezte meg Twitter-üzenetében az Anonymous. Az email több mint negyvem brit, ír, holland, svéd és francia tisztségviselőknek volt címezve, a hangfelvételen ugyanakkor csak amerikai és brit tisztségviselők hangja hallható.
Az Anonymous az elmúlt hónapokban indított látványos akciói következtében az egyik legismertebb nemzetközi hackercsoporttá nőtte ki magát, többek között a Szcientológia Egyházat,a zeneipart,illetve olyan nagyobb pénzügyi vállalatokat támadtak, mint a Visa és a MasterCard. Amikor az FBI internetes kalózkodás vádjával lecsapott az egyik legnagyobb fáljcserélőnek számító Megaupload-ra, rögtön megtámadták a szövetségi nyomozóiroda és az amerikai igazságügyi minisztérium honlapját , illetve elérhetetlenné tették több zeneipari óriáscég - köztük a Universal Music - portálját.


----------



## Miescu (2012 Április 26)

Nekem ez olyan műbalhénak tűnik. MIndenki szereti önmagát megörökíteni olyan helyzetekben, melyekben kiszolgáltatott embereken segít. Nincs ebben semmi rossz. Szerintem ez nem poén volt, hanem egyszerű nárcizmus.


----------



## Szobafenyő (2012 Június 15)

http://karpatinfo.net/cikk/kultura/koteltanc-niagara-felett

Kötéltánc a Niagara felett: Engedély megadva

Egy amerikai kötéltáncos elsőként vág neki a látszólag legyőzhetetlennek: 
a Niagara vízesés felett sétál majd egy vékony drótkötélen. 

Nik Wallenda, a 33 éves amerikai kötéltáncos pénteken készül végrehajtani 
a vakmerő és szédítő mutatványt
http://kanadavilaga.com/2012/02/16/koteltanc-a-niagara-felett-engedely-megadva/


----------



## Claire 959 (2012 Július 26)

*Íme az első bio-hűtőszekrény. A zöld, zselészerű anyagba helyezett ételeket azonnal lehűti, mikor kiveszünk belőle valamit, a helye eltűnik. A gépet egyébként egy orosz dizájner, Yuriy Dmitriev alkotta az Electrolux pályázatára. Mit szóltok hozzá? Használnátok?*


----------



## Janny01 (2012 November 7)

Nem szívesen.


----------



## mesehordo (2012 November 26)

hááát... nembiztos...
De egy próbát lehet, hogy tennék vele... 

bááár...
a poén kedvéért otthonra, hogy legyen mivel kiakasztani a vendégeket...


----------



## emilio1234 (2013 Február 23)

Ördögh Nóra évről évre divatot teremt az általa vezetett műsorokban felvett különböző ruhakölteményekkel, reméljük az idei X-Faktorban is tartogat meglepetéseket.


----------



## emilio1234 (2013 Február 23)

"A divatimádók és a kritikusok is árgus szemekkel lesték 2011-ben is az X-Faktor műsorvezetőjének Ördögh Nórának a különlegesebbnél különlegesebb ruhadarabjait. Voltak akik csodálták, voltak akik kritizálták, de Nóra ruhái minden héten beszédtémát adtak a nézőknek."


----------



## cool82 (2013 Február 26)

Sziasztok!
Nem a csak ruha darabjai hanem a különböző haj típusai is.


----------



## cool82 (2013 Február 26)

Kíváncsi vok idén ki fogja vezet helyette a X-factort?


----------



## cool82 (2013 Február 26)

Talán Lilu lesz a befutó.


----------



## phoenyx (2014 Január 16)

Végződhetne másként is, de hála Istennek, a szeretet minden félelmet, bezárkózást elmulaszt:
http://ujvilagtudat.blogspot.hu/2013/06/az-autizmussal-diagnosztizalt-zseni.html#.UtgitNLuLfI


----------



## phoenyx (2014 Január 18)

Még az orvosok sem gondoltak arra, hogy lehetséges:
http://ujvilagtudat.blogspot.hu/2013/07/az-anya-ket-oran-at-tarto-szereto.html#.UtrP9dLH-MY


----------



## McCancer (2014 Január 22)

Sajnos igazuk van, ma már tudjuk....


----------



## phoenyx (2014 Január 25)

Dogonok

A Mali Köztársaságban található Bandiagar- fennsíkra úgy a 13. század és a 16. század tájékán telepedtek le, s itt élnek azóta is elszórt falvaikban és a fennsík holdbéli sziklái tövében sárból és szalmából rakott szokatlan formájú házaikban évszázadok óta szinte változatlan életmód szerint; pásztorkodásból, kecsketartásból és némi gabona termeléséből, s a kopár sziklák közt fellelhető tüzelő összegyűjtéséből tengetve életüket.

A törzs tagjai ugyan írni, olvasni nem tudnak, azonban különös, egyedülálló eredettörténettel rendelkeznek:

A dogon törzs hiedelemvilágának középpontjában a Szíriusz áll. A barlangrajzok közt szereplő tojás alakú ellipszisről hiszik és állítják, hogy egy keringési pályát ábrázol és az ellipszisen a Szíriuszt ugyanarra a helyre helyezték, ahol az valójában van: az ellipszis széléhez közel eső fókuszpontba, és tudnak a Szíriusz társcsillagáról is, és azt állítják, hogy az 50 éves periódusokban kerüli meg a Szíriuszt. A törzs 50 éves időközönként ünnepli meg az ehhez kapcsolódó "*Szigui-ünnep"*-et, pompás rituálékkal kísérve.

A dogonok leírása a Szíriuszról egyezik a valósággal. Az érdekessége az volt az egésznek, hogy a csillagászoknak csak úgy 150 évvel ezelőtt sikerült megerősíteniük a dogonok által lerajzolt Szíriusz körül keringő kisebb csillag létezését, azt, hogy a körülötte észlelt szabálytalanságok egy csillag létezését feltételezik, mely gravitációs erejénél fogva zavarja a Szíriusz pályáját, s később alátámasztották a többi adatot is, vagyis a tömegéről állítottakat. _(forrás: wikipédia)_

Drunvalo Melchizedek: Az élet virágának ősi titkai című művében, a 30. oldaltól tárgyalja mindazt, amit a dogonokról tudni lehet. A könyv 33. oldalán érdekes összehasonlítást is találunk:


----------



## macho.1966 (2014 Február 14)

A kényelemnek ára van...


----------



## varadiiza (2014 Június 18)

a lustaságnak nagyobb az ára...


----------



## .:Skagen:. (2014 Július 30)

...a legnagyobb érték manapság, pedig az idő...


----------



## phoenyx (2014 Szeptember 8)

"Mesterséges embereket fognak használni a közeljövőben, hogy véget vessenek a vitatott állatkísérleti módszereknek, állították tudósok.
...A "szerv farmok" fogják felváltani a rutin állatkísérleteket, valamint a majmokon végzett komplex diabétesz kísérleteket, de az állatokon végzett kísérletek 20 százaléka tovább fog folyni olyan területeken, mint az Alzheimer-kór, és a csípőprotézis terápia."

(innen: http://ujvilagtudat.blogspot.hu/2014/09/mesterseges-emberi-farmok-harom-even.html#.VA3df9JdXfI)


----------



## phoenyx (2014 Szeptember 12)

Edward Snowden nagy meglepetést okozott, amikor megjelent a TED2014-en. Az előadás végén Chris Anderson arra invitálta az NSA-t, hogy ha akar esetleg válaszolni, tegye meg. Az NSA akart is. Videón keresztül az NSA igazgatóhelyettese, Richard Ledgett válaszol Chris Anderson kérdéseire a biztonság és a magántitok egyensúlyával kapcsolatban.
http://indavideo.hu/video/RichardLedgett


----------



## phoenyx (2014 November 6)

"A növények nagyon is élőek. Nem csak, hogy nem szeretik az ember keltette zajt, hanem bizonyítottan megvan a képességük tanulni és kommunikálni.
De talán még ennél is megdöbbentőbb, hogy a növények zenélni is képesek!"
http://ujvilagtudat.blogspot.hu/2014/11/megdobbento-es-bizonyitott-teny-hogy.html#.VFutgdLuLfI


----------



## Claire 959 (2014 November 14)

Szívesen végigbicikliznék rajta.!
A hollandiai Nuenen legújabb attrakciója egy napelemes kerékpárút, amely gyönyörűen világít éjszaka.


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 15)

*Csak néhány nap kellett egy óriási, ősi izlandi kanyon kialakulásához*

*Geológusok felfedezése szerint Izland egyik óriási kanyonja évezredekkel ezelőtt mindössze néhány napig tartó, erőteljes árvizek hatására alakult ki.*







A Jökulsárgljúfur kanyon 28 kilométer hosszan nyúlik el Izlandon, helyenként a 100 méteres mélységet is eléri és Európa egyik legnagyobb vízesésének ad otthont.

A kanyon falát alkotó kőzet kémiai elemzésével a kutatók létrehozták az idővonalat, amely megmutatja a kanyonnak az idők során bekövetkezett változásait. Ennek alapján a szakértők megállapították, hogy a legtöbb változás három rövid, de kemény periódus alatt történt. A három meghatározó vízözön két-, öt- és kilencezer éve következett be, évezredek viszonylag békés időszaka választja el őket egymástól - írja a BBC News.

A szakértők szerint az új ismeretek megmutatják, milyen fontos szerepet játszanak a rövid, de földtörténeti jelentőségű, kataklizmatikus események a tájak formálódásában. Eredményeiket az amerikai tudományos akadémia folyóiratában (PNAS) mutatták be.

"Úgy tekintünk a természeti környezetre, mint amely több ezer éven keresztül alakult ki, de néha nagyon hirtelen formálódott. Azzal, hogy betekintettünk Izland egyik varázslatos vidékének titkába, jobban megérthetjük ezeket a folyamatokat" - fogalmazott Edwin Baynes, az Edinburghi Egyetem munkatársa, a tanulmány egyik fő szerzője.

Az eróziós idővonal felállításakor Baynes és kollégái azt a tényt használták fel, hogy a Föld felszínén lévő atomokat kozmikus sugarak bombázzák. Az ebből származó, úgynevezett kozmogén izotópok koncentrációja alapján kalkulálták ki a geológusok, milyen hosszú ideje van kitéve az adott kőzet az atmoszféra hatásainak.

A kanyon történetét viharos áradások alakították, melyeket az Izland legnagyobb jégtakarója alatt megbújó vulkánok indítottak el. A vulkánok kitörései hatalmas mennyiségű vizet szabadítottak fel a gleccserekből. Ha az áradó víz elért egy bizonyos szintet, hatalmas, eredetileg a hűlő láva által formált bazaltszikla-darabokat bontott fel és szállított el. Ezek az óriási sziklák képezik a kanyon számos vízesése, például az 54 méteres Dettifoss alapját is.

A szakértők szerint eredményeik nemcsak a Föld, hanem más égitestek felszínének tanulmányozása esetében is felhívják a figyelmet a gyors változások hatásainak fontosságára.

Forrás: MTI


----------



## phoenyx (2015 Május 16)

Mindenkinek más elképzelése van az igazán megfelelő helyről, ahol pihenését töltené..a szokványostól eltérőeket lehet megtekinteni az alábbi oldalon:
http://www.szeretlekmagyarorszag.hu/19-agy-amirol-nem-is-almodtal/


----------



## phoenyx (2015 Június 29)

A paksi atomerőmű II. blokkjának megépítése körül ellentmondásosak az információk!
Íme a (forrás: http://www.mvmpaks2.hu/hu/hirek/SitePages/newsDetails.aspx?NewsID=181) nemrégiben (2015.06.03) Moszkvában megrendezett Atomexpón tett nyilatkozat; illetve a feltöltött kép pedig a június 23.-án megjelent Metropol újság, a fenti témában leközölt rövid híre...

''Szergej Kirijenko, a Roszatom vezérigazgatója az Atomexpo sajtótájékoztatóján arról beszélt, hogy a Roszatom nagyon elégedett a Paks II. beruházás előkészítésének folyamatával, ami pontosan, az ütemtervnek megfelelően halad.
Alekszander Kazarin, az Atomprojekt tervezővállalat vezérigazgató-helyettese, a nyomottvizes reaktor osztályvezetője magyar újságíróknak azt nyilatkozta, hogy a Paks II. beruházás típusengedélyi terveivel 2016 júliusáig kell elkészülni, amelyet a paksi projekttársaságnak kell majd benyújtania jóváhagyásra az Országos Atomenergia Hivatalhoz (OAH). Kazarin kiemelte, hogy a paksi projekt biztonsági és irányítástechnikai koncepciója már elkészült, ezekre építve meghatározták a tervezési és biztonsági alapot. ''


----------



## phoenyx (2016 Október 30)

"Az idős Latimer 52 évvel ezelőtt 4 Tradescantia palántát ültetett el a hatalmas palackba. Miután dugóval lezárta 3 palánta elhalt benne, azonban a negyedik azóta is zöldell és növekszik. A növényt mindössze 2-szer locsolta meg, utoljára 1972- ben, amikor megolajozta a műanyag dugót, amely azóta úgy megszorult, hogy nem lehet kihúzni. Ez immáron 40 éve!"
http://www.erdekesvilag.hu/40-eve-f...kul-is-zoldell-egy-noveny-egy-lezart-uvegben/


----------



## phoenyx (2016 Október 30)

Megmaradhat egy férfi balesetben sérült bal keze a különös műtéti eljárásnak köszönhetően:http://www.erdekesvilag.hu/a-hasaba...s-ferfi-kezfejet-hogy-megmentsek-a-vegtagjat/


----------



## phoenyx (2017 November 19)

Hallottatok már függőleges erdőről?
Nem?
Ez a legfrissebb annak érdekében, h a városok élhetőbbé váljanak!
Példák:
Nanjing Towers, China
http://metro.co.uk/2017/02/10/china-is-getting-magical-vertical-forests-to-combat-pollution-6439602/illetve Párizsban:
http://m.origo.hu/utazas/hirek/20160220-erdei-falut-terveznek-parizs-kozepere.html
Elvileg Újpesten jövőre indul építése:
http://www.nlcafe.hu/otthon/20161121/fuggoleges-erdo-ujpest/
Koppenhágától délre erdei séta 45 m magasban lesz lehetséges függőleges erdőben
http://www.szeretlekmagyarorszag.hu...-vilag-egyik-legkulonlegesebb-erdei-setanyan/


----------

